# ISIS, et al.



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Shucks. They signed up for a video game experience, international travel and good, old-fashioned fun.

Somehow, that's fallen flat...

ISIS recruits: Cooking and cleaning is the reality facing fighters



> LAST week Indian student Areeb Majeed was just one of several recruits who found out the hard way what life fighting for IS is really like.
> 
> Majeed travelled to Iraq to join the Islamic State group in May only to return home disillusioned after jihadists made him clean toilets and do other menial jobs.


Something his mother should have taught him to do already.



> Not only did fighters complain about the winter conditions but one remarked how he was missing the simpler things in life, like his iPod working.
> 
> “I’m sick and tired. My iPod doesn’t work anymore,” one recruit wrote. “I have to return.”


Wah. :-(


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

keep them there.. - let the evil doers sort out their own..
we don't want them back..


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Are you kidding--with their newfound cleaning skills they are eminently qualified for Canadian job positions that are difficult to fill.



macintosh doctor said:


> keep them there.. - let the evil doers sort out their own..
> we don't want them back..


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Are you kidding--with their newfound cleaning skills they are eminently qualified for Canadian job positions that are difficult to fill.


not interested in using a public washroom, when I flush I will lose my man hood.. 
keep them there.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*"ISLAMIC STATE"; - Seven Impressions Of A Difficult Journey*



_Dear friends, we are slowly recovering from the stress the journey into the “Islamic State” has induced on us. Frederic, my son, has lost several pounds. Of course, I have been aware that both, meeting with ISIS and American and Syrian bomb attacks, could put me into high risk.
In Mosul, low-flying US aircraft circled over us numerous times. And our “apartment” in the Syrian town Raqqa was largely destroyed by a Syrian bomb while we were staying in Mosul, Iraq. Hence, our last night in Raqqa had to be spent in a bombed-out and glass-splittered apartment._​( Jürgen Todenhöfer)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Language warning.

Found, in The Netherlands: A spine.

Moroccan-born mayor of Rotterdam tells fellow Muslims who do not appreciate the 'freedoms' of living in the West to 'pack your bags and f*** off' on live TV



> Mayor Aboutaleb, who represents the Dutch Labour Party, de Partij van de Arbeid, has long had a no-nonsense approach to immigration and integration.
> 
> Speaking to the Observer shortly after his appointment he said his message to immigrants is 'stop seeing yourself as victims, and if you don't want to integrate, leave'.


I want to shake this fellow's hand...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Language warning.
> 
> Found, in The Netherlands: A spine.
> 
> ...


We need that type of government here.. because we keep trying to make them comfortable as they change our laws to appease them.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> We need that type of government here.. because we keep trying to make them comfortable as they change our laws to appease them.


Could you please list the various laws that have been changed to appease "them"?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Could you please list the various laws that have been changed to appease "them"?


Dalton McGuinty proposed accepting Sharia Law in Ontario.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Dalton McGuinty proposed accepting Sharia Law in Ontario.



I also recall that John Tory promised to extend public funding to Ontario faith-based schools.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

chimo said:


> I also recall that John Tory promised to extend public funding to Ontario faith-based schools.


Yes, there's another one! I refused to vote for him over that.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Could you please list the various laws that have been changed to appease "them"?


they are allowed to pray 4 times a day in public schools but not the Christians  [ prayer rooms supplied. ]
Most work place have to supply prayer rooms and separate fridges too.
Not to mention - during the day they are pulled out of class to attend their religious schools then return back to class..

that is appeasing, what about the many cases that went through the court rooms regarding veils?

also Saudis - cause issues at York - because women are in the same class as men.
York University defends policies after religious accommodation controversy | CTV News


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Dalton McGuinty proposed accepting Sharia Law in Ontario.


I asked what *laws* had been *changed*. The promissory whims of politicians don't count.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

In the York University case, if you'd bother to read your own post, the Saudi student was not exempted and did complete the group work as the Professor directed him to do.

In public schools, students being allowed to pray - yes, that surely will bring down our civilized western society!!!

Issues about the use of veils have "gone through the courts"... other nonspecific and truly insignificant stuff.

Again I ask: What LAWS were CHANGED to APPEASE muslims?

Why do the things above bother you? What impact have they had on your life?

Or are you just uncomfortable, and blindly lashing out?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Dalton McGuinty proposed accepting Sharia Law in Ontario.


Ultimately, McGuinty rejected the idea. But let's get to the grain here - Ontario had already allowed Jewish and Catholic religious tribunals to work - within the Canadian legal system, as the Muslim Shariah tribunals were apparently intended to do. The rejection of Shariah tribunals came about because:

_ Ontario has allowed Catholic and Jewish faith-based tribunals to settle family law matters on a voluntary basis since 1991, but the practice got little attention until Muslim leaders demanded the same rights. _(CBC)​
Yep. As soon as a religious group that "we" didn't like wanted equal treatment, everybody loses their ****.

Funny, that.

To hear the right-wing mongers of racial hatred go on and on about Shariah "law", you'd think what was planned was the defecating upon and then burning of the Constitution / Bill of Rights, supplanting them with verbatim extracts from the Koran, when the reality (something ever-more scarcely encountered those days) is far from malevolent. 

But let's not let reality contaminate your perspectives. Please, do go on....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You're speaking like a fool, CM--I have never approved of the recognition of decisions by any faith-based tribunals by any government. I don't even care if people voluntarily live by any sort of law, provided that it does not supercede existing laws and that those decisions are not recognized by the courts.




CubaMark said:


> Ultimately, McGuinty rejected the idea. But let's get to the grain here - Ontario had already allowed Jewish and Catholic religious tribunals to work - within the Canadian legal system, as the Muslim Shariah tribunals were apparently intended to do. The rejection of Shariah tribunals came about because:
> 
> _ Ontario has allowed Catholic and Jewish faith-based tribunals to settle family law matters on a voluntary basis since 1991, but the practice got little attention until Muslim leaders demanded the same rights. _(CBC)​
> Yep. As soon as a religious group that "we" didn't like wanted equal treatment, everybody loses their ****.
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The question was not whether the work was completed, but whether the university's accommodation of that student affirmed sexual discrimination--which it did.



CubaMark said:


> In the York University case, if you'd bother to read your own post, the Saudi student was not exempted and did complete the group work as the Professor directed him to do.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Again I ask: What LAWS were CHANGED to APPEASE muslims?


You are blind, laws don't have to change to appease them at the sacrifice of others.

I quote George Orwell " some are more equal than others"
that should explain everything..

any other religion has not received so many appeasements as theirs. 
laws don't have to change, just rules have been bent..

I went to wonderland - splash works.. I have to wear a bathing suit, shower and they don't.. 
seems the rules have been bent once again.. we have two rules in place one for them and one for the rest of Canada, at what cost?

should be one rule for all.. period.. please don't tell me they don't need to shower or the for swim wear.. that is beyond understanding.
i am not a bigot.. just a confused citizen of Canada.. I believe in EQUAL rights for all - regardless of faith or sex or color ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's quite sad to see "progessives" play this game. They bash conservatives by highlighting gun ownership and Christian beliefs, then become excitable when they fear that non-Christians are being maligned for militarism and religious beliefs.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Language warning.
> 
> Found, in The Netherlands: A spine.
> 
> ...





macintosh doctor said:


> *We need that type of government here.. because we keep trying to make them comfortable as they change our laws to appease them.*





CubaMark said:


> Could you please list the various laws that have been changed to appease "them"?





Macfury said:


> *Dalton McGuinty* proposed accepting Sharia Law in Ontario.





chimo said:


> I also recall that *John Tory* promised to extend public funding to Ontario faith-based schools.





Macfury said:


> Yes, there's another one! I refused to vote for him over that.





macintosh doctor said:


> they are allowed to pray 4 times a day in public schools but not the Christians  [ prayer rooms supplied. ]
> Most work place have to supply prayer rooms and separate fridges too.
> Not to mention - during the day they are pulled out of class to attend their religious schools then return back to class..
> 
> ...





CubaMark said:


> I asked what *laws* had been *changed*. The promissory whims of politicians don't count.





CubaMark said:


> In the York University case, if you'd bother to read your own post, the Saudi student was not exempted and did complete the group work as the Professor directed him to do.
> 
> In public schools, students being allowed to pray - yes, that surely will bring down our civilized western society!!!
> 
> ...


"Stupid is as stupid does"...


The *federal government* has enacted separate/unique/different legislation that falls under their jurisdiction to make/help immigrants and refugees integrate into our society, i.e. your behavior may be acceptable where you came from but it is not here. If they are not willing to adjust there are repercussions, as there should be.

That being said when it comes to provincial and municipal jurisdiction there is little that the Feds can do, as it should be... such is the nature of our democracy as a Confederation.

We have 3 levels of government in our country, so understanding the differences between jurisdictions and their responsibilities is essential.

That would be a start in having a knowledgeable/intelligent discussion on this matter and not just a bunch of ballyhooing by some members here.

Rather than just complaining about your given situation/complaint here I think it is more advisable and productive to contact your elected representative whose jurisdiction your grievance is applicable to, whether they be a School Board Trustee, Councilor, Mayor, MLA, MNA, MPP, MP or the PM etc.

Certainly there is no harm in discussing such issues here but also tell those who are your elected representatives what your concerns are... If you are already doing that in addition to posting here, good on ya.

Just my nickel's worth.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*The ISIS/ISIL thread*

They have sunk to a new low, now they are are trying to eradicate 3000 years of Persian history based on their beliefs.

Pure Nazism and they continue to do their worst/best IMO. And yet still some don't see the threat...

The ignorance/apathy of the Opposition amazes me, but at the same time, does not surprise me.


>


Ooops, sorry my bad FeXL. I don't come around here as much these days... Sorry for duplicating your thread. I just had not seen any posts about the recent abominations by ISIS/SIL et al.

To me the erasure of history is a war crime comparable to the cutting off of someone's head if not worse, so I was surprised that no one here had posted about it.

Maybe it is just me, but trying to erase 3000 years of history is a pretty significant thing but it seems to be running under the radar for most people in the West. What is next that will go largely unnoticed before some in the West start paying attention to ISIS/ISIL, etc? Blowing up the Sphinx at Giza?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*So Bill C-51...*

Will it make you feel more safe or that your privacy is at risk?

For me personally neither.

What do you think and why? 

Please do not reply if you have not read Bill C-51.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

S: No issues. Relax, have a good craft beer... 

Well, I'm going to reply anyway, even though I haven't read the whole document, just bits of it.

However, what I'm going to do is offer a quote from Benjamin Franklin. My understanding is that the quote needs to be taken in context in order to get his true meaning. That said, I have no issues with it _prima facie:_



> Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety


Without reading the whole document, I cannot say whether Franklin's sage advice is being heeded or not. It always needs to be in the back of one's mind, however.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> S: No issues. Relax, have a good craft beer...
> 
> Well, I'm going to reply anyway, even though I haven't read the whole document, just bits of it.
> 
> ...


Hey Fexl. I am relaxed, just wanted to correct a wrong on my part that's all.

Still I can't believe people are not talking about ISIS/ISIL eradicating 3000 year old pieces of history. It infuriated me even more than the beheadings. I know that may sound strange to some but it is the way I feel.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm at WEM right now. No terrorists yet. All's quiet on the Western Edmonton front.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

CubaMark, I think you are a little behind the times here. When approached to instal Sharia Law, which is at variance to our laws in so many ways, the Jewish community gave up its religion based laws to avoid the creation of cultural conflicts here. And, since Canada was primarily a Christian country our laws were insidiously Christian. The trouble with culture is, it it like air ... It is everywhere and you only see it in special circumstances.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rps said:


> CubaMark, I think you are a little behind the times here. When approached to instal Sharia Law, which is at variance to our laws in so many ways, the Jewish community gave up its religion based laws to avoid the creation of cultural conflicts here. And, since Canada was primarily a Christian country our laws were insidiously Christian. The trouble with culture is, it it like air ... It is everywhere and you only see it in special circumstances.


An excellent point, Rp.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

At point if I may, ISIS and its cohorts need to be addressed by the countries in which it operates .... This is an Islamic issue. Every country where this and like groups operate has an army ... Yet where is the indignation at these groups hijacking the faith, where are the Middle East countries banding together to fight this so called scourge? If we enter the fray we will only turn this into a was against Islam, which is not our intent, but will happen. We should let the Middle East fight this battle on their own or this will be a never ending war. It is becoming clear that we in the West associate terrorism with being a Muslim, clearly this is not the reality but if Muslim faith edit countries do not step up and fight these groups, this, too, will become our reality. And another small point, we know about the countries that ISIS is invading, ever ask yourself the question why some other countries in the region aren't invaded?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Can we agree that both ISIS and Ian are competing to form an Islamic state?



Rps said:


> At point if I may, ISIS and its cohorts need to be addressed by the countries in which it operates .... This is an Islamic issue. Every country where this and like groups operate has an army ... Yet where is the indignation at these groups hijacking the faith, where are the Middle East countries banding together to fight this so called scourge? If we enter the fray we will only turn this into a was against Islam, which is not our intent, but will happen. We should let the Middle East fight this battle on their own or this will be a never ending war. It is becoming clear that we in the West associate terrorism with being a Muslim, clearly this is not the reality but if Muslim faith edit countries do not step up and fight these groups, this, too, will become our reality. And another small point, we know about the countries that ISIS is invading, ever ask yourself the question why some other countries in the region aren't invaded?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Rps said:


> CubaMark, I think you are a little behind the times here. When approached to instal Sharia Law, which is at variance to our laws in so many ways, the Jewish community gave up its religion based laws to avoid the creation of cultural conflicts here. And, since Canada was primarily a Christian country our laws were insidiously Christian. The trouble with culture is, it it like air ... It is everywhere and you only see it in special circumstances.


Rps, thanks for your comment. I'm not entirely clear on what you mean by the Jewish community having been approached to install Sharia Law. Could you expand on this?

Culture - yes, everywhere, and also continually changing, for better or worse :roll eyes:

ISIS or whatever they call themselves do need to be dealt with, no question. Religious extremists in various contexts do negative things that range from the annoying to the horrendous.

This extremism does not suddenly appear out of nowhere... and the mass support they receive (from what would appear to be unlikely sources) can be traced to failed domestic and international policies. There is no shortage of hatred of the West and western society, and it's not because "they hate us because of our freedoms" as Bush W once said. Anyone who sees this as a simple clash of cultures doesn't get it. It's centuries of meddling, of artificially drawn borders, of the theft of a nation's natural resources, of disrespect for local territories and cultures, of military interventionism, of drone strikes on weddings and the corpses of thousands of children.

The hatred is real and comes from a very predictable human reaction to circumstances beyond the average person's control. A drone strike that aims to take out a terrorist leader whose hideout is across the street, but instead kills every member of my family? Yeah, that might just trigger a desire for revenge against the Western imperialists. Every bomb dropped creates more 'terrorists'.

It's predictable. And let's not forget, profitable.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

CubaMark, the comment intent was when the Province was approached for Sharia law, I can see were my comment could be confusing. I also agree with your expanded comment on causation .... My philosophical mentor Paulo Friere couldn't have worded it any better. If only our governments would take the time to listen.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> A*t point if I may, ISIS and its cohorts need to be addressed by the countries in which it operates .... This is an Islamic issue.* Every country where this and like groups operate has an army ... Yet where is the indignation at these groups hijacking the faith, where are the Middle East countries banding together to fight this so called scourge? If we enter the fray we will only turn this into a was against Islam, which is not our intent, but will happen. We should let the Middle East fight this battle on their own or this will be a never ending war. It is becoming clear that we in the West associate terrorism with being a Muslim, clearly this is not the reality but if Muslim faith edit countries do not step up and fight these groups, this, too, will become our reality. And another small point, we know about the countries that ISIS is invading, ever ask yourself the question why some other countries in the region aren't invaded?


Yes but at the same time I completely disagree. This is a human rights issue and one that we should not turn our backs on and "let them sort it out for themselves".

ISIS/lSIL is actively recruiting initiates from our citizenry. They have also openly declared war on our way of life and not only our way of life but any Muslim that disagrees with them and their rigid/fundamentalist interpretation of the Qur'an and Islam. That is a fact.

It is definitely not a war on Islam in any way. It is a war against a power seeking faction of a certain faith that is literally willing to do anything to gain power.

Like I said along time ago now ISIS/lSIL is *not* primarily about religion, they are primarily about gaining political and military power no matter what.

I have said it to others and I will say it again, if this struggle was going on in European countries we would be right in there with them as were in WWII fighting injustice and evil.

For some reason now that there human rights atrocities occurring in the Middle East, somehow we should leave them to "work it out among themselves". it is hypocritical and in my view more than a little bit racist (not applying the term to you but to other things that I have read).

The world, especially in this day and age *is* a global village and we should act accordingly.

Regrettably, all too sadly, we did not act accordingly when it came to the atrocities in Rwanda etal.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Screature, ISIS will turn into a war on Islam, especially if the West gets involved. This is a battle that should only be fought by the neighbouring countries..... Again where is the outrage by Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Yeman, Egypt, Indonesian, Pakistan and the list goes on.....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> Screature, ISIS will turn into a war on Islam, especially if the West gets involved. This is a battle that should only be fought by the neighbouring countries..... Again where is the outrage by Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Yeman, Egypt, Indonesian, Pakistan and the list goes on.....


WWII--should we have allowed "them" to sort it out?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> WWII--should we have allowed "them" to sort it out?


MacFury, WWII was a by product of the armistice from WWI. A war in which many wondered what they were fighting for, so in this sense, maybe yes would the correct answer.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> WWII--should we have allowed "them" to sort it out?


Germany is a country, ISIS is a movement, not the same.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> Germany is a country, ISIS is a movement, not the same.


Come now, Rps--Germany was head of a a Fascist movement that included Italy and other east European countries.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Come now, Rps--Germany was head of a a Fascist movement that included Italy and other east European countries.


My point exactly, they were countries. Even a snake has a head and a tail.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> My point exactly, they were countries. Even a snake has a head and a tail.


They were movements within countries. How could the Fascist element in each of these countries be decisively defeated following a military victory by the Allies?

I might also mention that Iran is a country.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> They were movements within countries. How could the Fascist element in each of these countries be decisively defeated following a military victory by the Allies?
> 
> I might also mention that Iran is a country.


They were movements which eventually became the government.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> They were movements which eventually became the government.


Iran and ISIS are two distinct entities. However, Iran is a country in which an Islamist movement has become the government, By that logic we can succeed by destroying Iran. Likewise, if we wait until ISIS forms a government, it will have a head like a snake and we can defeat it.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Iran and ISIS are two distinct entities. However, Iran is a country in which an Islamist movement has become the government, By that logic we can succeed by destroying Iran. Likewise, if we wait until ISIS forms a government, it will have a head like a snake and we can defeat it.


We can not defeat an insurgent war, history has taught us this. It will only spawn internal and external followers, which we will have to fight. Look at the history.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

A fellow goes to his doctor, and says, "Doc, I have a cold!"

The doctor says, "Come back when it's pneumonia."

The fellow says, "What? Why?"

"Because pneumonia I can cure!"


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> We can not defeat an insurgent war, history has taught us this. It will only spawn internal and external followers, which we will have to fight. Look at the history.


Why did we not need to continue to fight the fascist elements in Germany and other countries, simply because their government was defeated? Why did they not become insurgents?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Why did we not need to continue to fight the fascist elements in Germany and other countries, simply because their government was defeated? Why did they not become insurgents?


Because, unlike WW1, they were defeated.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> Because, unlike WW1, they were defeated.


But you said that you can't defeat insurgents. Why did the fascist elements of the defeated countries not become insurgents and win?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> A fellow goes to his doctor, and says, "Doc, I have a cold!"
> 
> The doctor says, "Come back when it's pneumonia."
> 
> ...


Good analogy!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> But you said that you can't defeat insurgents. Why did the fascist elements of the defeated countries not become insurgents and win?


MacFury, we can play this game, but the reality is, the movement with Germany, Spain, Italy and Japan forged governments and political alliances, unlike ISIS which to date has not formally been acknowledged as a government. This will be a Vietnam. Truly the only way to handle this is to let Arab League solve it, or let ISIS and others form the government and then we can go in and kill everyone. Is this the option you would prefer? Personally it is easy to develop military policy when you don't have the authority to send soldiers to their deaths ... It's a little harder when you are entrusted with that authority.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not suggesting any action. I'm suggesting that your effort to divide these conflicts into those with "groups that have formed a government" and "groups that have not formed a government" is arbitrary.



Rps said:


> MacFury, we can play this game, but the reality is, the movement with Germany, Spain, Italy and Japan forged governments and political alliances, unlike ISIS which to date has not formally been acknowledged as a government. This will be a Vietnam. Truly the only way to handle this is to let Arab League solve it, or let ISIS and others form the government and then we can go in and kill everyone. Is this the option you would prefer? Personally it is easy to develop military policy when you don't have the authority to send soldiers to their deaths ... It's a little harder when you are entrusted with that authority.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

So, this is interesting. The gist of it is: there are questions as to whether ISIS truly did destroy the art, or have used the demolition of replicas as cover for art theft, selling works to raise money for their needs. In the photo below, you see what appears to be rebar or whatever, which would likely not be found inside classic art of that type (correct? anyone in the know here?).

*ISIS Art Attack: Less than Meets the Eye?*










_Excuse me for being that skeptical about Islamic State propaganda videos.

Not being big on adoration in the first place (until it comes to art, I realize), the sight of the fundamentalists destroying ancient artifacts in the Mosul Museum just about makes my blood boil. Just about. The hesitation is a practical one having to do with how much I can trust.

There are many question marks surrounding ISIS’s intentions, and everything we can’t determine from what we can see.

This post at the LAT seems to collect in one place many of the questions floating around this episode. For example, when was the video taken? Could it have been shot months ago? How much of the collection was already moved for its protection? And, given the report that a lot of the art — deemed sacrilegious in bright flashing lights — might have been sold by ISIS, how much was the video a) a way to provide cover for thievery under the guise of moral misdirection? and b) how much was it also an attempt to indicate that the organization remains as potent as ever when the campaign against them suggests they have peaked?_

(BagNewsNotes)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Wire and metal armatures have been used at least since the Middle Ages--don't know how old that piece is supposed to be, though.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Also interesting to note that Democrats have been getting the US into the largest wars of the century: WW1, WWII, the Korean War and Viet Nam were all started by liberals and Progressives--not Conservatives.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Also interesting to note that Democrats have been getting the US into the largest wars of the century: WW1, WWII, the Korean War and Viet Nam were all started by liberals and Progressives--not Conservatives.



What difference does that make? The soldiers are just as dead either way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Rps said:


> We can not defeat an insurgent war, history has taught us this. It will only spawn internal and external followers, which we will have to fight. Look at the history.



Exactly. This is exactly the type of fallout we can expect to see in a "war on terror." All you really end up doing is creating more terrorists (or insurgents if you prefer) who have the moral high ground since they are defending their homeland.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Why didn't you post that when someone here suggested that conservatism was the cause of major wars? When wars are NOT declared, the soldiers remain alive. I thought this would be obvious.



fjnmusic said:


> What difference does that make? The soldiers are just as dead either way.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Exactly. This is exactly the type of fallout we can expect to see in a "war on terror." All you really end up doing is creating more terrorists (or insurgents if you prefer) who have the moral high ground since they are defending their homeland


This is pure nonsense. You can win these wars, but you have to be prepared to win a decisive victory. I don't think the West has a stomach for that. 

I find it interesting that I heard this same "conventional wisdom" expressed during WWII. People were shrieking that the Japanese could never be stopped--they had suicide bombers and that alone rendered them invincible.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Why didn't you post that when someone here suggested that conservatism was the cause of major wars? When wars are NOT declared, the soldiers remain alive. I thought this would be obvious.


If you are referring to my posts, I did not imply Conservatism was the cause of major wars, although one could state that th sir imperialism might have help lit the flame.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> This is pure nonsense. You can win these wars, but you have to be prepared to win a decisive victory. I don't think the West has a stomach for that.
> 
> I find it interesting that I heard this same "conventional wisdom" expressed during WWII. People were shrieking that the Japanese could never be stopped--they had suicide bombers and that alone rendered them invincible.


I agree with you here, but at what cost is the most important point, but again during WWII we fought countries not movements.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> If you are referring to my posts, I did not imply Conservatism was the cause of major wars, although one could state that th sir imperialism might have help lit the flame.


It was this one, but in another thread:



Rps said:


> ....As for conservative trappings, most people who call themselves conservatives value the status quo, have a reliance on their governments and have a right is might mind set. They value their culture and, to a certain extent, believe others want their values. For the most part, many countries have entered into war because their governments "stand for what's right" .


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Also interesting to note that Democrats have been getting the US into the largest wars of the century: WW1, WWII, the Korean War and Viet Nam were all started by liberals and Progressives--not Conservatives.


Just to be clear here, the appropriation bill which started the mission creep in Vietnam was under Eisenhower, a Republican if I recall.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> It was this one, but in another thread:


Ahhhhh, the selective quote, it does not imply only Conservatives, that was a leap you made, but no worries.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> I agree with you here, but at what cost is the most important point, but again during WWII we fought countries not movements.


What was Viet Nam--a country or a movement? I think it's more about the tactics used to fight the war than anything else and then deciding what constitutes victory. 

I recall the British being furious during one Canadian battle that the French and Indians were attacking them from the sidelines instead of standing in formation.

Here's a thought experiment. If a Christian army with no government support was raised to defeat Islamic terrorists, do you believe it would have a better chance of victory than a coalition of countries? It would have no "head" to be destroyed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> Ahhhhh, the selective quote, it does not imply only Conservatives, that was a leap you made, but no worries.


The two comments were so close together, it was almost impossible not to imagine a parallelism.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmm

Here's a thought experiment. If a Christian army with no government support was raised to defeat Islamic terrorists, do you believe it would have a better chance of victory than a coalition of countries? It would have no "head" to be destroyed.[/QUOTE]

I think Veitnam was a rebellion against a harsh dictator installed by European Imperialist that was replaced by another harsh dictator installed by Europrean Imperialist, but that said, the at what cost statement would take place here, since you would now have started sobey a religious war.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> The two comments were so close together, it was almost impossible not to imagine a parallelism.


Yes I can see your point, no worries.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> I think Veitnam was a rebellion against a harsh dictator installed by European Imperialist that was replaced by another harsh dictator installed by Europrean Imperialist, but that said, the at what cost statement would take place here, since you would now have started sobey a religious war.


Yes, so the question is whether an army without a government--a movement so to speak--would have a better chance of defeating ISIS than a force comprised of nations.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Yes, so the question is whether an army without a government--a movement so to speak--would have a better chance of defeating ISIS than a force comprised of nations.


And that, my friend, is a question our government should answer before sending in any troops.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> And that, my friend, is a question our government should answer before sending in any troops.


I'm asking you, since you have stated that a force without a head or tail is more effective. Would it not be fighting fire with fire?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I'm asking you, since you have stated that a force without a head or tail is more effective. Would it not be fighting fire with fire?


A couple of thoughts on this .. First would the numbers be there? In that region I don't think so. This type of army would most surely expand into an all out terrorist war spreading with out borders .... Not an effective choice.

Second, the end result would almost certainly cause A lets Bo mb Israel approach from many of the splinter groups, this would quickly escalate in the region to an all out war with the West, under political alliance, getting involved. Again the up shot is attacks with out borders.

But taking your point, if the Islamic countries in the region were to do battle then it would be a "closed" battle, not so much a civil war but close. That might be the best option. Failing this these groups will seek alliance such as the recent alligence to ISIS by the Boko Harem


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Interesting thoughts.

I wonder if it will turn into a battle between ISIS and Iran? Or whether Iran will allow ISIS to beat its own brains out on various conquests, then move in?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Interesting thoughts.
> 
> I wonder if it will turn into a battle between ISIS and Iran? Or whether Iran will allow ISIS to beat its own brains out on various conquests, then move in?


This is also an interesting thought. Iran and ISIS appear to be separate sects ( if that is the word ) but I always find it interesting to see the countries these groups do not attack ..... No talk of Iran, Egypt, lower Russia, Western China ..... So is this because of fear or because of financing. ISIS appears to be marauding the region picking up followers and weapons ( sold by the west and which have been strewn across the region .... I call this a weapons buffet ), but never any talk of the four mentioned above ...... Interesting don't you think.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Interesting Rps. They don't need to goad the west to attack and acquire the countries they require to consolidate their power...and yet they do it anyway. So what's the advantage to fear attacks on the West, but not on Russia or Western China. And why attack at all at this point?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Interesting Rps. They don't need to goad the west to attack and acquire the countries they require to consolidate their power...and yet they do it anyway. So what's the advantage to fear attacks on the West, but not on Russia or Western China. And why attack at all at this point?


I think you just answered my questionbeejacon


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> I think you just answered my questionbeejacon


Not exactly, I understand the line of reasoning on why they might not go after Russia and China, but not why they should want to inflame the west at this early point.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> S*creature, ISIS will turn into a war on Islam, especially if the West gets involved. *This is a battle that should only be fought by the neighbouring countries..... *Again where is the outrage by Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Yeman, Egypt, Indonesian, Pakistan and the list goes on*.....


I disagree. The war against the Nazi's did not become a war against Germany. The proof is in the pudding. Germany is the number one state in terms of economy in the EU right now. 

This is exactly the action that many countries have been calling for... none of the countries you mention are true democracies. They all have too many vested interests and have too many factions among their own ranks to speak out publicly for fear of violent reprisal even coups d'état. Where would the world be if it was only neighboring countries that took up arms against the Nazi's? I shudder to think of the outcome.

ISIL has already declared war against many Western nations, attacking us, enticing violence and recruitment for their cause among our population via the internet. Again something that if they had the means to do the Nazi's would have only been only too happy to employ. Thankfully ISIL does not have the consolidated force that the Nazi's had yet, but they are trying hard to make it so.

In this atmosphere It seems it is left to western nations to create the outrage that hopefully will "trickle down" via social networking and other communications means.

But instead we have the Libs and the NDP dithering and looking for reasons to appease with the hopes of gaining the immigrant vote in an election year.

Truly pathetic IMO.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rps said:


> *Germany is a country, ISIS is a movement, not the same.*


Really? 

Nazism was a movement within Germany and not representative of Germany as a whole just as ISIL is a movement within Iraq and Syria etal. and not wholly representative of those states. So how is it so different in this day and age with the mass communications that is available to spread ones propaganda. Quite frankly a terrorist organization today has much further reach in terms of spreading propaganda and hatred than the Nazi's could have ever dreamed of...

Also just to reiterate my statement above, WWII was not strictly speaking a war against Germany, it was a war against Nazism, in the same way that the war against ISIL in not a war against Islam or any particular Islamic state but a war against ISIL and their like minded believers.

The comparison is valid based on tactics and objectives that are indeed very comparable. it matters little that the Nazi's were limited to only Germany, they also had allies with similar goals in mind in other parts of the world, that is exactly what we are seeing today that cut across national boundaries. 

The main thing that the Nazi's had going for them was that they had a steady source of revenue to to continually fund their war machine. ISIL has not yet reached that point but they are clearly striving to achieve it. In the end their objectives are the same, first state domination then, regional domination and then global domination based on an ideology that they are somehow a superior race/religion.

The same comparison could be made to the Crusades and ISIL, but it is just that Nazism is the more recent applicable comparison.

Also ISIS/ISIL *DO* want to create a state/country, one that rules the entire world. IMO your semantic splitting of hairs is misplaced when it comes to modern times and what is actually going on.

Obviously analogies only go so far, but in terms of relating ISIS/ISL to Nazism, I think it is a pretty good comparison in many ways.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Gee, there's a surprise. Wonder if this will be in the MSM anywhere?

Germanwings Flight 9525 Co-Pilot Was MUSLIM CONVERT …’Hero of Islamic State’?



> *All evidence indicates that the copilot of Airbus machine in his six-months break during his training as a pilot in Germanwings, converted to Islam* and subsequently either by the order of “radical”, ie. devout Muslims , or received the order from the book of terror, the Quran, on his own accord decided to carry out this mass murder. *As a radical mosque in Bremen is in the center of the investigation, in which the convert was staying often*, it can be assumed that he – as Mohammed Atta, in the attack against New York – received his instructions directly from the immediate vicinity of the mosque.


Bold from the link.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Gee, there's a surprise. Wonder if this will be in the MSM anywhere?
> 
> Germanwings Flight 9525 Co-Pilot Was MUSLIM CONVERT …’Hero of Islamic State’?


FeXL, dude, you need to stop visiting those wacky far-right conspiracy websites. Seriously. 

I've followed the links to their sources... and it appears that they all go back to some wingnut speculating that the "items of interest" that investigators found in Lubitz' apartment in Bremen included *the Koran, when in fact they were sick notes related to the psychological treatment he's been receiving for depression* (and that he hid from Lufthansa).

These hatemongers are basing their wild speculation that Lubitz (a German who had an apartment in Bremen) was somehow connected to a mosque in that city which apparently had links to terrorists. Just because he lived in the city. A city of more than a half-million residents. Guilt by geographic association? And because he had a Koran.... er, that is, sick notes from his doctor.

Seriously. What are these guys smoking?

I'm more than happy to rescind my mocking of your sources if evidence - _you know, actual physical evidence_ - is uncovered to the contrary. But the "evidence" provided in the link you cited above appear to be no more than the feverish hateful imagination of less-than-trustworthy people.

*CORRECTION:* Lubitz in fact had a flat in Duseldorf, not Bremen. His time in Bremen was during his flight training to become a pilot - that's where the school is located. So if the conspiracists are right, he was radicalized 7 years ago and waited until now to carry out his jihad. Yup. Solid reasoning, there...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> *CORRECTION:* Lubitz in fact had a flat in Duseldorf, not Bremen. His time in Bremen was during his flight training to become a pilot - that's where the school is located. So if the conspiracists are right, he was radicalized 7 years ago and waited until now to carry out his jihad. Yup. Solid reasoning, there...


This is exactly why Khadr should never be released. Long term grudges by Muslims are a reality. They can wait years to do their damage and twisted killings and I fear much longer than 7 measly years. FeXL's source may be right on the money.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> I've followed the links to their sources... and it appears that they all go back to some wingnut speculating that the "items of interest" that investigators found in Lubitz' apartment in Bremen included *the Koran, when in fact they were sick notes related to the psychological treatment he's been receiving for depression* (and that he hid from Lufthansa).


As usual, CM, your research is superficial & woefully inadequate. The original source is an article in German. Have you read it, or any of the comments? 

Particularly comment #342? The one that links to an article by Pamela Gellar who just happens to have a screenshot of his previously accessible (but no longer) Facebook account?

The Facebook account that has the following text in it?



> ‘Our holy martyr Lubitz died for our prophet’


Didn't think so.



CubaMark said:


> I'm more than happy to rescind my mocking of your sources if evidence - _you know, actual physical evidence_ - is uncovered to the contrary. But the "evidence" provided in the link you cited above appear to be no more than the feverish hateful imagination of less-than-trustworthy people.


I'll not only be accepting your apology as this fleshes out, but I'll be expecting appropriate _physical evidence_ from you in every post you make on ehMac in the future. A factor which is very rare in most of your arguments here, I might add...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> They can wait years to do their damage and twisted killings and I fear much longer than 7 measly years.


Bingo...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> FeXL's source may be right on the money.


Based on *what*? Follow the links to his "sources". The are simply speculating based on zero evidence. The only thing that has been publicly released is the discovery of documents - which the prosecutor says are "sick notes" that are, apparently, commonly issued under the German system, in which Lubitz is declared unfit to work (apparently in treatment for depression). He apparently ripped those up and did not inform Lufthansa... with one of the notes dated the day of the crash.

Another unsourced report claims he had recently broken up with a girlfriend. 

Where in all of this did FeXL's "sources" come up with a link to muslims?

Nowhere. This is fear-mongering, and incitement to hatred based on nothing more than prejudice and unfounded fear.

It must be truly terrifying to live like that... constantly afraid of the muslim boogeyman jumping out from any alley... 

Some of you lambast the media for apparent bias when it conflicts with your worldview, and yet are so keen to jump on the bandwagon of internet wingnuts posting crazy conspiracy theories willy-nilly. There's a word for that....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Based on *what*?


Instinct. History. Repetitive behaviour for a start.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> As usual, CM, your research is superficial & woefully inadequate. The original source is an article in German. Have you read it, or any of the comments?
> 
> Particularly comment #342? The one that links to an article by Pamela Gellar who just happens to have a screenshot of his previously accessible (but no longer) Facebook account?
> 
> ...


:yikes::lmao:

*Are you out of your F-ing mind?* If not, then you are careless in your "research" at best, or at worst, deliberately attempting to spread disinformation. I cant' believe you just did that.

Here's the post to which you refer. Notice anything interesting about that page? Give it a look, and then come back and tell me what you see. *I'll wait. *











:lmao:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

It gets even FUNNIER / SADDER. Here's another photo posted on the Pam Gelller page that FeXL linked to. It's the Lubitz Family's house plaque. Apparently the script they use and the design is eerily reminiscent of arabic writing, which of course is 100% proof that Lubitz, his parents, their cousins and their housecat are all jihadist muslims on a missions to murder and/or burkha-cover all women everywhere. Bessie grab yer gun! Yeee-Haw!!!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The latest - from the UK rag "Express" - so take it with as much confidence as anything else being leaked around this case:

_Reports this morning suggested the pilot may have been badly affected by a "relationship crisis" and was struggling to cope following a break-up with his girlfriend - who he was due to marry next year.

He is said to have shared an apartment in Dusseldorf - the destination of the doomed plane - with *a woman whose surname is Goldbach*. _​


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree. It's all just speculation now. Good digging. 



CubaMark said:


> The latest - from the UK rag "Express" - so take it with as much confidence as anything else being leaked around this case:
> 
> _Reports this morning suggested the pilot may have been badly affected by a "relationship crisis" and was struggling to cope following a break-up with his girlfriend - who he was due to marry next year.
> 
> He is said to have shared an apartment in Dusseldorf - the destination of the doomed plane - with *a woman whose surname is Goldbach*. _​


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

How anyone can defend a pilot who deliberately flies a commercial airliner into a mountain killing 149 innocent souls is beyond me. He was a whacko and should never have been flying. Ties to his earlier life are as relevant as they come and they come with a sinister twist tied to an all too common religious theme.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> How anyone can defend a pilot who deliberately flies a commercial airliner into a mountain killing 149 innocent souls is beyond me. He was a whacko and should never have been flying. Ties to his earlier life are as relevant as they come and they come with a sinister twist tied to an all too common religious theme.


........? Don.... what are you talking about? You've lost me.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> How anyone can defend a pilot who deliberately flies a commercial airliner into a mountain killing 149 innocent souls is beyond me. He was a whacko and should never have been flying. Ties to his earlier life are as relevant as they come and they come with a sinister twist tied to an all too common religious theme.



About this I agree, Don. There is no rational way the co-pilot's actions can be defended. Having said that, I am shocked that only now are airlines implementing a two persons in the cockpit rule. I would have thought that was policy all along.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> This is exactly why Khadr should never be released. Long term grudges by Muslims are a reality. They can wait years to do their damage and twisted killings and I fear much longer than 7 measly years. FeXL's source may be right on the money.



"May" always implies "may not." Jeez, Don, don't hold back; tell us how you really feel about Muslims.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> How anyone can defend a pilot who deliberately flies a commercial airliner into a mountain killing 149 innocent souls is beyond me. He was a whacko and should never have been flying. Ties to his earlier life are as relevant as they come and they come with a sinister twist tied to an all too common religious theme.


To be clear: FeXL has cited a right-wingnut's article alleging Lubitz had ties to Islam. The Pam Geller post, and the Facebook post to which FeXL referred, were total bull****. The FB page was not Lubitz' personal page. It appeared to have been created very recently (certainly post-crash). On the page, some ass had written the quote that FeXL posted as proof of Lubitz' links to Islam. The FB page ("Andreas Lubitz Fans") is bogus, most likely created by the wacked-out Right to create a fake tie to Islam by Lubitz and incite further hatred by linking this suicide / mass murder to muslims.

This is so obvious to anyone with eyes, I was - and remain - taken aback / confused by SINC's post in which he appears to believe that Lubitz has ties to Islam. I'll withhold further comment until he drops in and clears this up.

But I'd be more than happy to hear from FeXL.... beejacon


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Late to the discussion...

IMO, just based on the evidence presented from the French prosecution thus far there has been no mention of the copilot having any ties to ISIL or any form of Islam.

That is all the real evidence we have thus far and everything else is pure speculation... and the French have good reason to speculate... So if they are not going the ISIL speculation route then IMO those who want to go down that path should cool their jets.

Time will tell... or maybe not in this case.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> To be clear: FeXL has cited a right-wingnut's article alleging Lubitz had ties to Islam. The Pam Geller post, and the Facebook post to which FeXL referred, were total bull****. The FB page was not Lubitz' personal page. It appeared to have been created very recently (certainly post-crash). On the page, some ass had written the quote that FeXL posted as proof of Lubitz' links to Islam. The FB page ("Andreas Lubitz Fans") is bogus, most likely created by the wacked-out Right to create a fake tie to Islam by Lubitz and incite further hatred by linking this suicide / mass murder to muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, come on Mark—don't let the facts get in the way of a good conspiracy theory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> This is so obvious to anyone with eyes, I was - and remain - taken aback / confused by SINC's post in which he appears to believe that Lubitz has ties to Islam. I'll withhold further comment until he drops in and clears this up.


I have learned from too many events in the past not to trust any radical religious types of dubious background or those whose behaviour is questionable. As to whether or not that includes religious ties in this case remains unknown, but his other behaviours point squarely to a disturbed individual who should never have been allowed in the cockpit of an airplane, never mind a commercial airliner.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Searching for a reason as to why a normal white man in his late twenties would decide to murder 149 innocent people, police in Dusseldorf yesterday made the breakthrough discovery of the Islamic religious text in a bookshop less than two miles from Lubitz’s home.

“The discovery of the Koran has turned this investigation into a terrorist matter,” said Heinrich Morten, chief spokesperson for the International Department For Blaming Everything On Muslims.

“There had been initial fears that this tragedy was nothing more than the selfish actions of a troubled young white man, but the fact that he may have had contact with a Koran means we can pin this on Islamic extremism. Everyone can rest assured that we will go to the ends of the earth to see that the people who radicalized this otherwise fine young man will be brought to justice”.

The discovery is just the latest in a string of world events that were found to be the fault of Muslims, including global warming, the endangerment of the African black rhino, and Madonna falling off the stage at the Brit Awards._​
(WWN)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Global warming is not the fault of Muslims as there is no indication it is occurring.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not planned, eh?

Alps Germanwings crash co-pilot Lubitz 'made prediction' - BBC News


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Not planned, eh?
> 
> Alps Germanwings crash co-pilot Lubitz 'made prediction' - BBC News


Not following you. The only people in this thread who inferred that Lubitz planned to crash the plane are those alleging he did it as some kind of jihadist terror plot. Despite the fact that he's no muslim, and has no apparent links to islamic terror groups. 

Those of you who did express your opinion as to his muslim-ness (and backed it up with 'sources'): still waiting to hear your explanation, given that you were so sure of yourselves.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Global warming is not the fault of Muslims as there is no indication it is occurring.


Are we sure there isn't a quickly put together facebook page that says the contrary?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

smashedbanana said:


> Are we sure there isn't a quickly put together facebook page that says the contrary?


You never know these days, there could be...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> You never know these days, there could be...


Yes, indeed....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Yes, indeed....


Indeed for sure...

Such is the state of social/antisocial media these days.

Facebook/Twitter/Instagram et al. have become a pariah recently, used all the time for nefarious means.

Thank goodness there is still ehMac where you can post more than 120 characters to make yourself heard. Plus, aside from a few idle threats here and there, I don't think ehMac is being used to convert Canadian citizens to become terrorists at home or abroad.

Long live ehMac!!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And long live Allah! 😜


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

We can never be sure. All things are possible, so all things are true.



smashedbanana said:


> Are we sure there isn't a quickly put together facebook page that says the contrary?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Gee, there's a surprise. Wonder if this will be in the MSM anywhere?
> 
> Germanwings Flight 9525 Co-Pilot Was MUSLIM CONVERT …’Hero of Islamic State’?


** * * * **​
Just to put the final nail in this right-wing conspiracy theory that Lubitz was a closet muslim (sheesh - seems like anyone who isn't a god-fearin', gun-totin' 'mericun is one of _them_, eh?)...

*Andreas Lubitz, Germanwings Co-Pilot, Researched Suicide and Cockpit Doors, Prosecutors Say*

_DÜSSELDORF, Germany — The co-pilot at the controls of the Germanwings airliner that crashed into the French Alps last week had been searching the Internet in the days immediately leading up to the crash for information about how to commit suicide and the security measures for cockpit doors, prosecutors said here on Thursday.

Investigators found an iPad belonging to Andreas Lubitz, the co-pilot, at his apartment in Düsseldorf that included his browser history from March 16 to March 23 — the day before the crash.

“During this time the user was searching for medical treatments, as well as informing himself about ways and possibilities of killing himself,” they said in a statement._

(NYTimes)

There you have it. A fellow with chronic depression, suicidal, had two broken relationships in the past 6 months (including the breaking off of an engagement). But not a muslim. 

It seems as though FeXL has been laying low, hoping against hope that some tangential Islam connection will pop up to justify his falling in with the right-wing-nuts, but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> It seems as though FeXL has been laying low, hoping against hope that some tangential Islam connection will pop up to justify his falling in with the right-wing-nuts, but it ain't gonna happen.


CM, you think far, far too highly of yourself.

This is one of our busiest times of the year, I've been ass deep in alligators & can't find the drain for the swamp.

Responding to your blather ranks behind cleaning the gum off my boots & emptying the cat box, both of which I accomplished earlier this afternoon.

Have a nice weekend...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> CM, you think far, far too highly of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More to the point, FeXL: do you still believe there is an Islamic connection to the copilot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Responding to your blather ranks behind cleaning the gum off my boots & emptying the cat box, both of which I accomplished earlier this afternoon.


You can dish it out, but can't take it. I see.

My 'blather' was calling you out for making baseless claims, using certifiably insane right-wingnut websites as a foundation for those claims, and fomenting hatred to satisfy your own prejudices.

I can well understand how that "ranks behind" the other mundane tasks in your life. Facing up to your own character failings must be a humbling experience you'd rather avoid.

Yes indeed, enjoy your weekend!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> More to the point, FeXL: do you still believe there is an Islamic connection to the copilot?


:clap:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Once again, your reading & comprehension skills are put to the test.

You accused me of lying low, waiting for further evidence to come out. I told you flat out that I've been very busy. 

I normally visit ehMac several times a day. Over the past 3-1/2 weeks I bet I haven't visited ehMac a dozen time. I've had 3 absences 5 days long alone. I'd run in, quickly read a few posts, occasionally make a (usually) brief post & get back to work. Far too busy to deal with just another yappy voice on ehMac. Hence, my observation about shoe gum & cat boxes. Responding to you just isn't high on my priority list at the slowest of times, let alone when work piles up.

As to the rest of your BS, I can take anything you can dish out. Bring it. You haven't even scratched the surface, my friend. Get over yourself. So you finally got one right. I hadn't realized it was a competition & you were feeling such an underdog. Wunnerful, wunnerful. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every so often...

Did I research the topic material as well as I could have? Nope. But, neither did you conduct exhaustive research like you claimed. I know for a fact you never read the original article in German before I mentioned it in my response to you (and probably still haven't).

As to certifiably insane websites, I defer to your vast knowledge & experience.

As to fomenting hatred & satisfying prejudices, how many news articles have you read where FeXL has beheaded anybody? Bombed someone that didn't toe my line? Shot anybody for being an infidel? Raped women & children? Thought not.

As to character flaws, I'm well aware of my own. I have no issues looking in the mirror every day. In addition to your various & multi-hued other talents, I wasn't aware that you were also a psychologist. In the face of such greatness, I'm humbled.

Trying to figure out how my shiny head has any bearing on this issue, however...



CubaMark said:


> You can dish it out, but can't take it. I see.
> 
> My 'blather' was calling you out for making baseless claims, using certifiably insane right-wingnut websites as a foundation for those claims, and fomenting hatred to satisfy your own prejudices.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> More to the point, FeXL: do you still believe there is an Islamic connection to the copilot?


At this point, the evidence seems slim. However, I remain open to the possibility.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> You accused me of lying low, waiting for further evidence to come out. I told you flat out that I've been very busy.


I am sorry. You were a very active poster when you were citing right-wingnut websites as proof of Lubitz' waging of Jihad, and when I challenged you with the truth, the posts stopped. Suspicious timing led me to assume you were unwilling to respond. I see now that I was in error, and I apologize.



FeXL said:


> Get over yourself. So you finally got one right. I hadn't realized it was a competition & you were feeling such an underdog. Wunnerful, wunnerful. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every so often...


It's not about 'getting one right' - it's about you putting any kind of faith in hateful websites as sources. They're poisoning your mind, man....



FeXL said:


> I know for a fact you never read the original article in German before I mentioned it in my response to you (and probably still haven't).


I speak English, Spanish, a smattering of French, and enough words in Somali to get me in a great deal of trouble in the wrong context. German, alas, is not one of those. As much as I'd like to be able to do so, I simply don't have the time to learn another language in order to refute your (obviously wrong) position - nor do I need to do so, since the evidence of Lubitz' non-muslim-ness is quite overpowering of any muslim-hating fantasies shared by those you cited.



FeXL said:


> As to fomenting hatred & satisfying prejudices, how many news articles have you read where FeXL has beheaded anybody? Bombed someone that didn't toe my line? Shot anybody for being an infidel? Raped women & children? Thought not.


The acts you cite are what we would call _crimes_. I did not accuse you of doing those things. I accused you - with ample evidence in the preceding pages - of _fomenting hatred and prejudices_ against muslims. 



FeXL said:


> As to character flaws, I'm well aware of my own. I have no issues looking in the mirror every day. In addition to your various & multi-hued other talents, I wasn't aware that you were also a psychologist. In the face of such greatness, I'm humbled.


A passive-aggressive non-apology deflected defence of your actions indicates that you are not at all sorry for the lies you spread in your previous posts. That's too bad... missed an opportunity for personal growth there...



FeXL said:


> *Originally Posted by fjnmusic *
> 
> _More to the point, FeXL: do you still believe there is an Islamic connection to the copilot?_
> 
> At this point, the evidence seems slim. However, I remain open to the possibility.


I would say you are more than "open to the possibility". You seem to have an irrational hope in that regard.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I see little to fear from the CIA recruited and funded gang of thugs. The good news here is that Kuwait has supposedly taken over the day to day funding of that group. 

I still find it absolutely amazing that the only time we bomb ISIS is when they are standing on some vital Syrian or Iraqi bit of infra-structure. Otherwise we paradrop supplies and ammo onto those long strings of brand new Toyota Pick-ups, then say OOPs we didn't know they were down there.

In any event the politicos who propose to protect us from ISIS, by further eroding The Charter of Rights and Freedoms pose a much greater threat to Canadians than ISIS can ever hope to achieve.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Coming from you, that's bloody hilarious!



CubaMark said:


> It's not about 'getting one right' - it's about you putting any kind of faith in hateful websites as sources.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Coming from you, that's bloody hilarious!


Oh, please, great guru of all things proper and holy, enlighten us. Which hateful websites have I cited as sources to back up my postings?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> At this point, the evidence seems slim. However, I remain open to the possibility.



Well okay then. 🍻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Oh, please, great guru of all things proper and holy, enlighten us. Which hateful websites have I cited as sources to back up my postings?


Crooks and Liars for one--which demonstrates an absolute hate-on for anyone or anything not identified as "Progressive."


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Crooks and Liars for one--which demonstrates an absolute hate-on for anyone or anything not identified as "Progressive."


I see you're having a little trouble understanding the concept and definition of "hate speech". C&L is certainly partisan, but it falls a few thousand km short of promoting hate against an identifiable religion or ethnic group, which is what FeXL was doing, as a proxy for the US-based bigots he cited. Here are a couple of links to help you along... 

Hate speech laws in Canada - Wikipedia

Canada's law on hate speech is the embodiment of compromise


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You're not going to win me over with nonsense about hate speech. That's a Progressive dip into the Orwellian pool.



CubaMark said:


> I see you're having a little trouble understanding the concept and definition of "hate speech". C&L is certainly partisan, but it falls a few thousand km short of promoting hate against an identifiable religion or ethnic group, which is what FeXL was doing, as a proxy for the US-based bigots he cited. Here are a couple of links to help you along...
> 
> Hate speech laws in Canada - Wikipedia
> 
> Canada's law on hate speech is the embodiment of compromise


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> You're not going to win me over with nonsense about hate speech. That's a Progressive dip into the Orwellian pool.


Just because Martin Niemöller didn't speak for the Libertarians, doesn't mean you shouldn't be concerned...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Just because Martin Niemöller didn't speak for the Libertarians, doesn't mean you shouldn't be concerned...


I've never been concerned about "hate speech." I'm more worried about actual acts of violence or about Progressives who want to stifle freedom. I think Niemöller would see my point... first they took away the freedom of the gun owners...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I've never been concerned about "hate speech." I'm more worried about actual acts of violence or about Progressives who want to stifle freedom. I think Niemöller would see my point... first they took away the freedom of the gun owners...


I have to give you credit- you are a master at twisting words and contexts to suit your own agenda...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Just because Martin Niemöller didn't speak for the Libertarians, doesn't mean you shouldn't be concerned...





Macfury said:


> I've never been concerned about "hate speech." I'm more worried about actual acts of violence or about Progressives who want to stifle freedom. I think Niemöller would see my point... first they took away the freedom of the gun owners...





CubaMark said:


> I have to give you credit- you are a master at twisting words and contexts to suit your own agenda...


I have no idea who Martin Niemöller was or what his beliefs were, but I am concerned about "hate speech".

MF what do think about Bill C-51 with the proposed amendments made by the government?

Sorry for not asking you the same question CM, but I was pretty sure I had a pretty good inkling as to what you might reply so I thought I could save you some typing by not asking you.  But by all means if you want to answer the question I posed to MF you are free to do so...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't believe that current activity in Canada poses any unusual threat that warrants the bill. I don't like government agencies sharing information, since they treat privacy like dirt--however, I also realize that if any tragedy occurs as a result of information siloing, it will seem like a petty concern. I don't believe "hate speech" is a crime, and I am not certain how broadly the "promotion of terrorism" will be interpreted in light of that bizarre concept. The amendments to the bill are welcome, but I would prefer to see the entire bill on a sunset schedule over three to four years.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I don't believe that current activity in Canada poses any unusual threat that warrants the bill. I don't like government agencies sharing information, since they treat privacy like dirt--however, I also realize that if any tragedy occurs as a result of information siloing, it will seem like a petty concern. I don't believe "hate speech" is a crime, and I am not certain how broadly the "promotion of terrorism" will be interpreted in light of that bizarre concept. The amendments to the bill are welcome, but I would prefer to see the entire bill on a sunset schedule over three to four years.



Holy cow. I actually agree with this perspective. 😳


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I don't believe that current activity in Canada poses any unusual threat that warrants the bill. I don't like government agencies sharing information, since they treat privacy like dirt--however, I also realize that if any tragedy occurs as a result of information siloing, it will seem like a petty concern. I don't believe "hate speech" is a crime, and I am not certain how broadly the "promotion of terrorism" will be interpreted in light of that bizarre concept. The amendments to the bill are welcome, but I would prefer to see the entire bill on a sunset schedule over three to four years.


I would prefer to see the bill scrapped altogether. An average of one seventh of a terrorist related death per year in Canada does not justify such measures. My God the next target will have to be God him or herself as lightning strike deaths are at least two orders of magnitude greater than terrorist deaths.

The good news is that the PM has shown himself a warrior capable of going toe to toe with any witches hiding in the broom closet.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Macfury said:


> I don't believe that current activity in Canada poses any unusual threat that warrants the bill. I don't like government agencies sharing information, since they treat privacy like dirt--however, I also realize that if any tragedy occurs as a result of information siloing, it will seem like a petty concern. I don't believe "hate speech" is a crime, and I am not certain how broadly the "promotion of terrorism" will be interpreted in light of that bizarre concept. The amendments to the bill are welcome, but I would prefer to see the entire bill on a sunset schedule over three to four years.


I prefer the opposite approach. Governments should be severely limited as to what information they are allowed to even have. The very idea of the census should be completely illegal for instance. BUT, any info that government agencies DO have reason to collect should be fully and immediately available to officials from any other agency -- the systems should be fully integrated.

My wife deals with this on an almost daily basis: they catch someone who was defrauding the government for decades, but that person would never have qualified to get that money in the first place if CRA records, criminal records, marriage records, etc were available as part of the initial vetting process.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I would also be more comfortable with less information and greater sharing.



heavyall said:


> I prefer the opposite approach. Governments should be severely limited as to what information they are allowed to even have. The very idea of the census should be completely illegal for instance. BUT, any info that government agencies DO have reason to collect should be fully and immediately available to officials from any other agency -- the systems should be fully integrated.
> 
> My wife deals with this on an almost daily basis: they catch someone who was defrauding the government for decades, but that person would never have qualified to get that money in the first place if CRA records, criminal records, marriage records, etc were available as part of the initial vetting process.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I don't believe that current activity in Canada poses any unusual threat that warrants the bill. I don't like government agencies sharing information, since they treat privacy like dirt--however, I also realize that if any tragedy occurs as a result of information siloing, it will seem like a petty concern. I don't believe "*hate speech" *is a crime, and I am not certain how broadly the "promotion of terrorism" will be interpreted in light of that bizarre concept. The amendments to the bill are welcome, *but I would prefer to see the entire bill on a sunset schedule over three to four years.*


I certainly think that calling for and promoting the killing of others should be a crime.

I think that review of the bill after a certain period of time is warranted but not sun setting after a certain period of time because we cannot predict the future and after 3 or 4 years the law may or may not be more necessary than it is even now.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> which is what FeXL was doing, as a proxy for the US-based bigots he cited.


Oh, bull****. A proxy, no less? Next you'll be telling me that I'm tacitly endorsing (via "proxy") the Hell's Angels M/C because I happened to be at the same motorcycle event they showed up at. Or maybe merely because I happen to ride a motorcycle. 

Seeing as you actually live in Mexico, does that not automatically make you a drug dealer? Close enough for a "proxy", after all.

Jeezuz, CM. If you can't argue the facts, just don't bloody argue. Listen to yourself. When you start clutching at straws to stay afloat, maybe it's time to just push yourself away from the keyboard & go have a cerveza. Or 6...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I certainly think that calling for and promoting the killing of others should be a crime.


There are already laws in place for instructing people to kill others. 

But when Austin Powers says he hates the Dutch--that should not be considered a crime. Nor should the punishment for a crime be greater if it is based on hatred.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

We all remember the propaganda blitz that led to the US invasion and occupation of Iraq. Hussein had weapons of mass destruction. Hussein supports Al Quida, Hussein is just days away from having nuclear weapons.

Thing is the whole string turned out to be lies. Trouble is by the time the lies were exposed the Iraqi infra-structure was in shambles, half a million or more Iraqi civilians were dead and another 4 million Iraqis had been driven from their homes.

Now the same propaganda mill has turned its attention to ISIS. This group of thugs conveniently hides near whatever Iraqi or Syrian infrastructure still remains in one piece. Their supplies and weapons all seem to come directly from the US. Their funding from Kuwait. Whenever Harpo or some other western leader needs a boost for further attacks on civil liberties at home, ISIS obligingly springs into action and sends a video of the chaos to an Israeli website.

Clearly if the goal is to further destabilize the region, perhaps in the hopes of re-artificially inflating oil prices to previous highs, then obviously the ISIS propaganda is just your cup of tea. Otherwise recognize the fact that the sources are the same and every bit as inaccurate as they were back in 2002.

At least the western record in the Middle East is quite clear. Well over 95% of deaths at western hands are and will continue to be civilians. Changing the target to something far more vague than the Iraqi military can only increase the percentage of civilian casualties.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> *There are already laws in place for instructing people to kill others.
> *
> But when Austin Powers says he hates the Dutch--that should not be considered a crime. Nor should the punishment for a crime be greater if it is based on hatred.


Yes I know. This Bill is basically about extending investigative powers when a certain person or persons may or may not be carrying out/promoting terrorist activities.

The rest of us don't need to worry unless you fall into the group mentioned above.

If you are not contemplating acts of terror or promoting them then basically you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Yes I know. This Bill is basically about extending investigative powers when a certain person or persons may or may not be carrying out/promoting terrorist activities.


If the are not doing any of the above, what are they doing that warrants investigation?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> *If the are not doing any of the above*, what are they doing that warrants investigation?


Because we don't know for sure if they are not doing any of the above, but there are suspicions thus there is an investigation just like in the case of any suspect of any crime... seems pretty straight forward to me.

BUT when the suspect can hide terrorist intent behind a shroud of secrecy and their objective is in killing any number of people or destroying significant infrastructure... then it makes sense to me in terms of public safety that extended powers of investigation be granted and a judge under C-51 has to validate that at least the claims of the investigators *warrant* further investigation and allow for those extended powers, subject to their judicial oversight.

If the judge refuses the warrant application then the investigators have to continue their investigation without the extended powers... It ain't rocket science IMO.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

FeXL said:


> maybe it's time to just push yourself away from the keyboard & go have a cerveza. Or 6...


Me too! Pass me a Tecate will you Mark?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Because we don't know for sure if they are not doing any of the above, but there are suspicions thus there is an investigation just like in the case of any suspect of any crime... seems pretty straight forward to me.


We already do this, so why do we need special legislation for terror threats?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

heavyall said:


> Me too! Pass me a Tecate will you Mark?


That swill? Gagh! 

But then, I'm not much of a beer drinker. But I would SO love to have a nice bitter at the Henry House in Halifax, accompanied by a nice beer-battered fish 'n' chips, or maybe some fish cakes with baked beans & molasses.... yeah... that's the ticket....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> ...nice beer-battered fish 'n' chips, or maybe some fish cakes with baked beans & molasses.... yeah... that's the ticket....


I like eating the chunks of batter mixed with ketchup. Malt vinegar on the fries.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

CubaMark said:


> That swill? Gagh! .


LOL. Just trying to make it easy on you choosing something you'd actually have on hand over there! Tecate isn't great beer, but it's better than the Mexican brands that get imported to Manitoba (basically Corona, Dos Equis, and Sol). 

I much prefer Bucanero, pretty much the only beer that I'll drink a lot of when I do have access to it.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> Yes I know. This Bill is basically about extending investigative powers when a certain person or persons may or may not be carrying out/promoting terrorist activities.


Seems to be more about providing legal justification for things that are currentlly being done illegally. 

That said terrorist activities are completely undefined. For example: After his closet enounter Harpo could feel terrorized by brooms, and any Canadian in possession of a broom could then be investigated as a terrorist suspect. Absolutely absurd but even so it does fall within the non-existent definition of terrorist contained in Bill C-51



screature said:


> If you are not contemplating acts of terror or promoting them then basically you have nothing to worry about.


Pretty much paraphrases Hitler: If you are not Jewish, or Roma or homosexual, those Patriots of the Fatherland wearing the Brown shirts are basically nothing to worry about. 



A much more likely example of potential abuse: Mayor Crouse has had enough of SAP exposing his corruption so Crouse sends an anonymous tip to the RCMP claiming that SINC has links to the dreaded terrorist organization DMCAAC (Depose Mayor Crouse At Any Cost).

The possibilities for abuses created by Bill C-51 greatly exceed any good it can hope to accomplish. The old trust your government bit does not cut it here. If this or any other government could be trusted there would be no need for Bill C-51, or The Second Class Canadian Citizenship bill, or the anti-internet privacy bill, or.......................................


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Which brings us back to same old question: what is terrorism? The "I can't define it but I know it when I see it" explanation is not sufficient. To Iraqi citizens on the ground in March 2003 I'm sure the American "shock and awe" campaign sure seemed like terrorism.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

And again, what Iraqis thought is irrelevant. The definition for purposes of law must involve only Canada's view.



fjnmusic said:


> Which brings us back to same old question: what is terrorism? The "I can't define it but I know it when I see it" explanation is not sufficient. To Iraqi citizens on the ground in March 2003 I'm sure the American "shock and awe" campaign sure seemed like terrorism.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> We already do this, so why do we need special legislation for terror threats?


Information sharing across departments and "the power for CSIS to disrupt" apparently.

Basically I think Bill C-51 is a political Bill and not really based on policy needs. But in my reading of it I don't see how my privacy and civil liberties are more at risk as some others do. Perhaps that is because I don't have questionable motives in my actions. I don't see the reasons for the paranoia.

As much as the Harper government may be promoting the fear of terrorism with Bill C-51, the opponents to Bill C-51 are promoting fear of the Bill based on very little from what I can see. It is all speculation and FUD until we see it in action.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> _Information sharing across departments_ and "the power for CSIS to disrupt" apparently.


I understand this part, but don't see the urgency for much more of it. I have never trusted the government on most matters and I have rarely been pleasantly surprised. While the Conservatives may interpret the Bill/Law in a relatively reasonable way, should the Greens ever gain power, they may say that people who don't believe in global warming are eco-terrorists.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Seems to be more about providing legal justification for things that are currentlly being done illegally.
> *
> That said terrorist activities are completely undefined.* For example: *After his closet enounter Harpo could feel terrorized by brooms, and any Canadian in possession of a broom could then be investigated as a terrorist suspect. Absolutely absurd but even so it does fall within the non-existent definition of terrorist contained in Bill C-51*
> 
> ...



They absolutely are not undefined:

Definitions of Terrorism and the Canadian Context

You are being completely ridiculous and you at the very least *should* know it... If not then you are beyond hope.


> Pretty much paraphrases Hitler: If you are not Jewish, or Roma or homosexual, those Patriots of the Fatherland wearing the Brown shirts are basically nothing to worry about...


Ah yes, as to be expected (as you always do) you prove Godwin's law.

Well done!!! :clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I understand this part, but don't see the urgency for much more of it. I have never trusted the government on most matters and I have rarely been pleasantly surprised. While the Conservatives may interpret the Bill/Law in a relatively reasonable way, *should the Greens ever gain power, they may say that people who don't believe in global warming are eco-terrorists*.


I don't see how unless there are people promoting the destruction of "green" technology infrastructure or the killing of those who promote green technology or the idea that climate change is anthropomorphic. 

I don't see that as a realistic possibility. That seems to me to be like the reasoning for the Supreme Court of Canada for ruling that mandatory minimum sentences for gun related crimes could infringe on the rights of duck hunters.

It bares no resemblance to reality and actual legal possibilities IMO.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> And again, what Iraqis thought is irrelevant. The definition for purposes of law must involve only Canada's view.



Why does only Canada's view matter? That's a pretty ethnocentric stance to take.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Because it's a Canadian law for Canada. Iraq can define terrorism as it wishes for its own country.



fjnmusic said:


> Why does only Canada's view matter? That's a pretty ethnocentric stance to take.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> They absolutely are not undefined:
> 
> Definitions of Terrorism and the Canadian Context
> 
> You are being completely ridiculous and you at the very least *should* know it... If not then you are beyond hope.


Which might mean something until one looks closely at the treatment of Mohamed Harkat.
Fighting for Mohamed Harkat | rabble.ca

Remember when you read this that his so-called terrorist tie was information obtained by the CIA who tortured someone else to provide names, The CIA themselves admitted as far back as 2005 that there was zero credibility to that evidence. Yet his mistreatment at the hand of Canadian authorities continues to this day.


I have talked to a number of Germans who grew up in Germany in the late 20s and 30s.
They were indeed told that as long as they were not Jewish or Roma, they had absolutely nothing to worry about. They believed they could trust their government. (A mistake those who still survive warn others against). The similarity to your statement is entirely apt.


> _If you are not contemplating acts of terror or promoting them then basically you have nothing to worry about._


Again try explaining that to the Harkats!

BTW the Justice Department definition of terrorism if adhered to would see PM Harper behind bars, for by that definition the Canadian bombings of Libya would indeed be terrorism and the Prime Minister must bear full responsibility for ordering those actions.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on that little scuffle down in Garland, TX...

Advice On Texas For Those Ill Informed



> I have no idea what coverage this is getting outside the USA. Here, it’s on pretty much every channel.
> 
> There was a “free speech” exhibition of “Mohammed” art, including cartoons. The idea being to demonstrate what free speech is all about, and make sure it was darned clear that here in the USA we believe in it. The Danish sent over some MP and there was a congress critter there too.


More on the grass-roots, down to earth, honourable type of person yer average Texan is than anything else.

The little speech his uncle gave to him in the receiving line? Gave my version of that little talk to the freshly-minted husband of one of my nieces a few months back.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Which might mean something until one looks closely at the treatment of Mohamed Harkat.
> Fighting for Mohamed Harkat | rabble.ca
> 
> Remember when you read this that his so-called terrorist tie was information obtained by the CIA who tortured someone else to provide names, The CIA themselves admitted as far back as 2005 that there was zero credibility to that evidence. Yet his mistreatment at the hand of Canadian authorities continues to this day.
> ...


You don't seem to understand international law very well.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Back to the thread this belongs in.

Yeah, maybe those peaceful Phoenix protesters weren't so peaceful after all...

‘Draw Muhammad’ Demonstration Tense but Peaceful Outside Phoenix Mosque



> Ritzheimer’s home address was published and his family was threatened, leading him to move his wife and children out of state before leaving for the protest site. Several pro-jihadist social media accounts warned that anyone involved in the protest would be attacked. Ritzheimer told local media he will go into hiding after the rally’s conclusion.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Huh. Imagine that. The SOB lied...

So, you probably heard about the Boston police killing of Usaama Rahim, an "alleged" terrorist, a few days back. Interesting thing is, his older brother, an Islamic cleric, posted messages online stating that the cops had shot him in the back.

After Watching Surveillance Video, Community Leaders in Boston Confirm Terrorism Suspect Wasn’t Shot in Back



> His older brother, Ibrahim Rahim, is a scholar known for preaching after the Boston marathon bombings that violence is anti-Islamic.
> 
> Ibrahim Rahim initially posted a message on Facebook alleging police repeatedly shot his brother in the back while he was on a cellphone calling their father for help. *But his version unraveled Wednesday after police showed their video of the confrontation to community leaders.*
> 
> Darnell Williams, president of the Urban League of Eastern Massachusetts, said he could "150 percent corroborate" the police account. The images clearly show that Usaama Rahim "was not on a cellphone and was not shot in the back," Williams said.


M'bold.

Yeah, not so much.

And, curiously, this video wherein the older brother is blatantly endorsing violence:

Linky.

Things that make you go hmmm...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

This is what true Freedom looks like.

Women fleeing #ISIS areas throw their black burkas on reaching #Kurdish checkpoints.

Stunning imagery.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*William Blum is one of the most important - and relatively unknown - critics of U.S. foreign policy alive today...*

*The Anti-Empire Report #136—January 20th, 2015*

In the 1980s, the United States overthrew the Afghan government that was progressive, with full rights for women, believe it or not (US Department of the Army, Afghanistan, A Country Study (1986), pp.121, 128, 130, 223, 232), leading to the creation of the Taliban and their taking power.

In the 2000s, the United States overthrew the Iraqi government, destroying not only the secular state, but the civilized state as well, leaving a failed state.

In 2011, the United States and its NATO military machine overthrew the secular Libyan government of Muammar Gaddafi, leaving behind a lawless state and unleashing many hundreds of jihadists and tons of weaponry across the Middle East.

And for the past few years the United States has been engaged in overthrowing the secular Syrian government of Bashar al-Assad. This, along with the US occupation of Iraq having triggered widespread Sunni-Shia warfare, led to the creation of The Islamic State with all its beheadings and other charming practices.

However, despite it all, the world was made safe for capitalism, imperialism, anti-communism, oil, Israel, and jihadists. God is Great!​
(Read the full article at William Blum)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

No saying you're wrong, but I followed links to the US Army's country study and they are not that glowing about women's rights in Afghanistan circa 1978.



CubaMark said:


> *William Blum is one of the most important - and relatively unknown - critics of U.S. foreign policy alive today...*
> 
> *The Anti-Empire Report #136—January 20th, 2015*
> 
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> No saying you're wrong, but I followed links to the US Army's country study and they are not that glowing about women's rights in Afghanistan circa 1978.


I'm no expert on the history of women in Afghanistan, but the late-1970s did see advances for women in the country: banning of the burqua, compulsory education for women, raising the minimum age of marriage, etc.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> I'm no expert on the history of women in Afghanistan, but the late-1970s did see advances for women in the country: banning of the burqua, compulsory education for women, raising the minimum age of marriage, etc.


Either way, most of these military excursions are a mess and invoke the laws of unintended consequence.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Either way, most of these military excursions are a mess and invoke the laws of unintended consequence.


Well... yes, exactly. So you agree with Blum that America's imperial warfare has been detrimental to the rights and well-being of people in Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, etc. Good! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

My view on military excursions is libertarian. It's sometimes justified but can't be entered into as cavalierly as the US and Soviets/Russians often have. Self-determination is important for each nation to build something organic and sustainable.




CubaMark said:


> Well... yes, exactly. So you agree with Blum that America's imperial warfare has been detrimental to the rights and well-being of people in Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, etc. Good! Welcome aboard!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, I ran across a "news" report "covering" the stabbing at University of California in Merced a couple days back. No name of the attacker, only that he was a young male. I considered at the time if the MSM was possibly covering up an act perpetrated by a Muslim, something just seemed off.

Wonder of wonders, the attackers name is "Faisal Mohammed". Yeah, there's a surprise...

No Islam to See Here



> _[Sheriff Verne Warnke] told a crowd of reporters Thursday "there is nothing to indicate this was anything other than a teenage boy who got upset with fellow classmates."
> 
> Asked if the manifesto made any references to Allah, Warnke said there were, but dismissed any suggestion that Mohammad was motivated by religion.
> 
> "His belief was through the Muslim faith, but there's nothing to indicate anything other than that," Warnke said. "It'd be like a Christian referring to the Lord Jesus."​_


Of course it would. 'Cause there's a whole ton of Mormons in the news accused of stabbing their university classmates...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> No Islam to See Here


FeXL, we may need to talk about an intervention. Your frequenting of those right-wingnut websites is not healthy. Mark Steyn? Really?

Do you think that there are no non-jihadist crimes committed by Muslims? Every act is anti-West, anti-Christian? That's a scary perspective on the world, man.

The article you cited did not include* (intentionally, I have no doubt) *this bit of info from the investigators:

_Mohammad was angry because he' had been kicked out of a study group, said Warnke, dismissing speculation that the freshman could have been motivated by anything political.

"There is still nothing to indicate anything, and I mean anything, that this is other than a teenage boy that got upset with fellow classmates and took it to the extreme," the sheriff said.

The note was recovered from Mohammad's body during an autopsy. It included names of specific students, Warnke said._ (CNN)​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Blah, blah, blah. I never even quoted anything that Steyn said.



CubaMark said:


> FeXL, we may need to talk about an intervention. Your frequenting of those right-wingnut websites is not healthy. Mark Steyn? Really?


Damn few. And, of those that are, the hot-headedness of the Muslim character is just as much a threat whether he committed a jihadist crime or not. Case in point...



CubaMark said:


> Do you think that there are no non-jihadist crimes committed by Muslims? Every act is anti-West, anti-Christian? That's a scary perspective on the world, man.


It matters not what was left out of the quote. Is getting kicked out of a study group now grounds for murder? On what planet?



CubaMark said:


> The article you cited did not include (intentionally, I have no doubt) this bit of info from the investigators:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> It matters not what was left out of the quote. Is getting kicked out of a study group now grounds for murder? On what planet?


What planet indeed. As in,_ "What planet are you on?"_

Who the heck said it was 'grounds for murder'? Rightwingnutputswordsinmymouthsaywhat?

A stupid / troubled human being did a bad thing to other human beings.

It was you, citing Steyn and pals, who attempted to make this an anti-muslim issue.

We are all quite aware that you're a bigot. Please stop wasting our time with your bull****.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> What planet indeed. As in,_ "What planet are you on?"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey cool! Bull**** didn't get bleeped out this time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Hey cool! Bull**** didn't get bleeped out this time.


Those of us with pure heart....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Those of us with pure heart....


I felt a chill pass through the Internet and had to find out what caused it...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Bull**** asshole mother****er Bull**** asshole mother****er Bull**** asshole mother****er Bull**** asshole mother****er 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay, there are still some limits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Okay, there are still some limits.


I just, literally, LOL'd.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> I just, literally, LOL'd.



****in' eh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice red herring. Unfortunately for you, it does not detract from my OP. 

A Muslim male knifed his fellow students. 

That's all I need to know.

And, I did not put words in your mouth. I asked a question. The ability of the left to twist anything into a personal attack is, quite simply, amazing...



CubaMark said:


> Who the heck said it was 'grounds for murder'? Rightwingnutputswordsinmymouthsaywhat?


And, show me where I quoted Steyn, anywhere in my OP.

In addition, this is not an anti-Muslim issue. In fact, it is _very much_ a singular Muslim issue.



CubaMark said:


> It was you, citing Steyn and pals, who attempted to make this an anti-muslim issue.


And, like most things you think you know, you really know nothing at all...



CubaMark said:


> We are all quite aware that you're a bigot. Please stop wasting our time with your bull****.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> A Muslim male knifed his fellow students.
> 
> That's all I need to know.


Oh, I think you_ need to know_ a whole lot more. But given your Abe Simpson impression, I doubt that will ever happen.



FeXL said:


> And, I did not put words in your mouth. I asked a question. The ability of the left to twist anything into a personal attack is, quite simply, amazing...


You need to re-read our exchange, above.



FeXL said:


> And, show me where I quoted Steyn, anywhere in my OP.


You hotlinked an article from Steynonline.com in which Mark Steyn contributed to the conversation. Are we not supposed to follow the source links you provide? (Given that they inevitably lead to wingnut websites, I'm OK with that)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope. Pretty sure there ain't no justification for knifing one of your fellow students. Got everything I need: male Muslim, knife attack.



CubaMark said:


> Oh, I think you need to know a whole lot more.


Been there, done that. I did not put words in your mouth. I asked a question. If you feel I put words in your mouth, please _quote the exact words_ I used.



CubaMark said:


> You need to re-read our exchange, above.


Twist, tweak, squirm, wiggle, red herring, straw man argument, stand on your head, cross your eyes & stick your tongue out, rend your hair, do whatever you want. I did not quote Steyn.



CubaMark said:


> You hotlinked an article from Steynonline.com in which Mark Steyn contributed to the conversation.


Coming from the king of wingnut websites, I'll defer to your expertise...



CubaMark said:


> (Given that they inevitably lead to wingnut websites, I'm OK with that)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Wonder if he's changed his tune. Nearly 3000 people killed in his own country during a single terrorist event & this freak thinks climate change is a bigger threat?

22 Times Obama Admin Declared Climate Change a Greater Threat than Terrorism



> ISIS has taken responsibility for the horrifying attacks in Paris that have left more than 150 dead and hundreds wounded. French President Francois Hollande is calling for the closure of his country’s borders. President Barack Obama didn’t condemn Islamic radicals for the attacks...


Related:

EPA Chief: Ask any U.S. soldier and ‘they will tell you’ ‘climate change’ is major ‘national security’ threat



> EPA Administrator Gina McCarthy: I think if you go up to anybody in the military who’s been paying attention as well, they will tell you that one of the biggest challenges to national security is the challenge of climate change.


Yep. That nasty CO2 is hiding around every corner, just waiting to set off its explosives & blow people up who don't adhere to the religion.

FFS.

Oh, & waiting for anyone from the Religion of Peace to stand up & decry the horrors visited upon the people of Paris...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Not ISIS. Daesh.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Where's Ronnie Ray Gun when ya need him?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Where's Ronnie Ray Gun when ya need him?



The guy who was showing early signs of Alzheimer's while he was still in office? Yeah, we really need more of THAT. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> The guy who was showing early signs of Alzheimer's while he was still in office? Yeah, we really need more of THAT.


Some would argue we've just voted ourselves some of that.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

SINC said:


> Where's Ronnie Ray Gun when ya need him?












If Ronnie was still President, the pureed food would be dribbling from his lips when his caregiver removed the spoon. Time for new heroes.

Maybe Charlton Heston...alas, no, he suffered a similar fate.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDL said:


> If Ronnie was still President, the pureed food would be dribbling from his lips when his caregiver removed the spoon. Time for new heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Charlton Heston...alas, no, he suffered a similar fate.



What they had in common was that they were both ACTORS. Just like George W. Bush actually. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Where's Ronnie Ray Gun when ya need him?


You mean the fella who, with Ollie North and a bunch of other criminals, supplied arms to Iran? That Ronnie Ray Gun?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> You mean the fella who, with Ollie North and a bunch of other criminals, supplied arms to Iran? That Ronnie Ray Gun?


Yep, that one.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Unlike JT the French have balls:

France Bombs ISIS Capital - The Daily Beast


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Unlike JT the French have balls:
> 
> 
> 
> France Bombs ISIS Capital - The Daily Beast



Strange that this is not anywhere else on the news yet. Are you sure it' true? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Strange that this is not anywhere else on the news yet. Are you sure it' true?


Naw, I’m not sure Frank, it might be a rumour. Either that or yer search engine isn't the best:

France launches massive air strike on ISIS in Syria

France Has Launched A Bombing Attack Against ISIS Targets In Syria | UPROXX

France launches air strikes against ISIS in Syria - Breaking News - Jerusalem Post

Paris attacks: France in air strikes on Isis stronghold in Syria


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Where's Obama? Drawing more red lines in the sand, or unloading a boatful of money in Iran?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Didja notice CBC News hasn't even heard about it yet? Aren'tcha glad we waste all that money propping them up with more to come from JT?

Ezra on the other hand is on the job since last night. He at least cares enough to try on a shoestring budget. 

Ezra Levant in Paris: "There's one emotion missing on the streets..." - The Rebel


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> Didja notice CBC News hasn't even heard about it yet? Aren'tcha glad we waste all that money propping them up with more to come from JT?


CBC is still waiting for Trudeau to tell them how to report it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Iraqi Intelligence Warned France of ISIS Attack Day Before Paris Assault*

_Iraqi intelligence sent dispatch saying Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi had ordered an attack on coalition 
countries fighting against them in Iraq and Syria, as well as on Iran and Russia._​
Senior Iraqi intelligence officials warned coalition countries of imminent assaults by the Islamic State group just one day before last week's deadly attacks in Paris killed 132 people, The Associated Press has learned.

Iraqi intelligence sent a dispatch saying the group's leader, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, had ordered an attack on coalition countries fighting against them in Iraq and Syria, as well as on Iran and Russia, "through bombings or assassinations or hostage taking in the coming days."

* * *​
... they also warned France specifically of a potential attack. Two officials told the AP that France was warned beforehand of details that French authorities have yet to make public.

Among them: that the Paris attacks appear to have been planned in Raqqa, Syria — the Islamic State's de-facto capital — where the attackers were trained specifically for this operation and with the intention of sending them to France.

* * *​
A third of Iraq and Syria are now part of the self-styled caliphate declared by the Islamic State group last year. U.S.-led coalitions in Iraq and Syria are providing aerial support to allied ground forces in both countries, and they are arming and training Iraqi forces.​
(Full story at Haaretz)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> CBC is still waiting for Trudeau to tell them how to report it.


Oh, so that's how they are getting more money from JT! Didn't know that, thanks.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Oh, so that's how they are getting more money from JT! Didn't know that, thanks.



Thanks for the news link. Not so much the editorial. At the time I was asking CNN Headline News hadn't even reported it yet. I don't think Trudeau controls that channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

CubaMark said:


> *Iraqi Intelligence Warned France of ISIS Attack Day Before Paris Assault*
> 
> _Iraqi intelligence sent dispatch saying Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi had ordered an attack on coalition
> countries fighting against them in Iraq and Syria, as well as on Iran and Russia._​
> ...


Those are the grim results of unsettling an unknown ecosystem, may it have been dictatorial at that, Mark. United States of Ignorance time and again. I'd almost cry "long live Saddam Hoessein". Almost...
As a simile: importing rabbits into Australia hasn't turned out to be one of the brightest ideas either. Still fighting myxomatosis in continental Europe now...
Libya too has been better off with Khadafi in place, than within the aftermath of USA and European tampering. A monster he may have been, but for most people in Libya he meant stability, fairly high standard of living and a fairly good health care.
Sometimes, the US of A should let sleeping dogs lie. Let diplomacy work its magic.
But no, now Europe is suffering from extreme fugitive migraine/ myxomatosis/ terrorist assaults, thanks to USA handiwork.
Elephants in a porcelain closet we call them...
Long live NATO, thanks but no thanks!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

hexdiy said:


> Those are the grim results of unsettling an unknown ecosystem, may it have been dictatorial at that, Mark. United States of Ignorance time and again. I'd almost cry "long live Saddam Hoessein". Almost...
> As a simile: importing rabbits into Australia hasn't turned out to be one of the brightest ideas either. Still fighting myxomatosis in continental Europe now...
> *Libya too has been better off with Khadafi in place*, than within the aftermath of USA and European tampering. A monster he may have been, but for most people in Libya he meant stability, fairly high standard of living and a fairly good health care.
> Sometimes, the US of A should let sleeping dogs lie. Let diplomacy work its magic.
> ...


Except for the fact that he started killing in mass numbers those that disagreed with him.. please logically round that square for me as I don't quite understand you point of view.

There is no doubt in my mind that the West should have done more when it comes to Libya, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Iran and the whole Middle East. The major stumbling block is Putin and Russia. *He * and his cronies are the major problem!


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

screature said:


> Except for the fact that he started killing in mass numbers those that disagreed with him.. please logically round that square for me as I don't quite understand you point of view.!


The square rounded: Saddam was a beast, but has the death toll been any better since the Gulf War? Is the European death toll any better now? Lest we forget 1914-1918.



> There is no doubt in my mind that the West should have done more when it comes to Libya, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Iran and the whole Middle East. The major stumbling block is Putin and Russia. *He * and his cronies are the major problem!


Quite right, but who drew the borders in the Middle East? And remember the "Balfour Declaration"? Unwholesome to say the least. Unfortunate also that our Israeli allies reclaimed Palestine in 1948. They had perfectly good rights to do that, but it has not helped stability in the region one tad.
And all of a sudden Putin has to drive a pipeline all across Syria. Oops, we forgot. The civil war in Syria has been going on for several years now, nobody was interested. No natural resources, obviously. Do you see the interest now? Is it worth WW III? Even unwillingly, we might have it on our hands...
Nous sommes unis! Paix, mon ami!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I agree. Saddam Hussein deserved to die. However, the world did not deserve to see an externally forced (American) "regime change." Worse was seeing a hapless Barack Obama simply allowing Iraq to collapse out of his own disinterest by withdrawing necessary US support. Same for Afghanistan.

Obama called for "regime change" in Egypt and in Libya, in each case making matters horribly worse than they had been.

I don't consider Putin's actions in Syria at this point as any worse than Obama's pitiful "lines in the sand" and on-again/off-again support for various rebels. Putin may be right that Bashar al-Assad represents the best case for Syrian stability--and Russia has much more to lose with Syria's proximity. When a US president treats choices about Syria like NBA draft picks, he should not be surprised when someone like Putin simply fills the power vacuum.





hexdiy said:


> The square rounded: Saddam was a beast, but has the death toll been any better since the Gulf War? Is the European death toll any better now? Lest we forget 1914-1918.
> 
> 
> Quite right, but who drew the borders in the Middle East? And remember the "Balfour Declaration"? Unwholesome to say the least. Unfortunate also that our Israeli allies reclaimed Palestine in 1948. They had perfectly good rights to do that, but it has not helped stability in the region one tad.
> ...


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

The error is not Obama's (just a bookkeepers' reflex), it is the United States of Ignorance's error. Ignoble inheritance if I may say so.
And the UKs error in the first place, dividing the Middle East with a ruler and some maps after the fall of the Ottoman Empire in 1918, at the Versailles treaty.
The United States of Ignorance are much worse: time and again they think they can dictate their terms, whereas under their terms but seemingly without their knowing, they plant the proverbial rabbit/ virus in an unknown ecosystem.
High time you stop meddling, US! Marshall Plan days are definitely over, however welcome they were in 1945.

And as to Putin: he is just safeguarding his Syrian pipeline and ammo deliveries/ contracts with Bashar Al Assad.

I'm a cynicist and I know it.

La paix tout de mème!


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

This was the result of the US not meddling. Obama left a power vacuum.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

That still remains a legit question, Vandave. Still think leaving a power idiocy is worse. However, France is now bombing Raqqa. Don't question me about consequences. We will have to bear them.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Vandave said:


> This was the result of the US not meddling. Obama left a power vacuum.


Absolutely. 

I'm not worried about WWI and WWII "redistricting." That happens when countries lose wars. It's the willful dereliction of leadership that infuriates me.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

OK, long post, lots of links re: Paris & related...

When even the Red Star notices...

After Paris, now is not the time to cut and run: DiManno



> Syria is Ground Zero, from which emanates all of Islamic State’s grandiose delusions of a seventh-century caliphate resurrected in the 21st Century. The co-ordinated attacks in Paris — ISIS so gleeful over the mayhem — won’t bring those nihilist jihadists one inch, one minute, closer to the hard core Islamic paradise of their imagination. *It might, however, in the cowering corners of the planet — which Ottawa has never before been — double down the backward march of naïve isolationists; pivot and run, stay away, draw no avenging wrath to their shores.*


M'bold.

Very reassuring:

ISIL audio claiming responsibility for Paris attacks sounds like it could be Canadian, experts say



> As Canadian police and security agencies searched for any possible connections to the Paris terrorist attacks, analysts questioned whether the audio recording claiming responsibility for the killings was made by a Canadian.
> 
> The English version of the audio statement released by the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant had terrorism experts wondering whether it had been voiced by someone who had learned the language in Canada or the northern United States.


And this comment, linked from a comment piece on the above link:



> "..._CSIS issued its own statement Sunday repeating its assessment, first made in April, that "the threat of terrorism has never been as direct or immediate, and is compounded by the fact that the nature of the threat is rapidly evolving.​_"


Other countries get it:

Ex-Aussie PM Warns Europe: ISIS Terrorists Are Hiding In Syrian Migrant Invasion



> Islamic State (ISIS) terrorists are hiding in plain sight among the Syrian asylum seekers now invading Europe and tough border controls are needed to seal porous frontiers against people who regard western civilisation as ‘Satanic’.


Nope, not Syrian refugees. Nosiree...

Paris attacks terrorist suspect Ahmed Almuhamed 'was rescued near Greece after his refugee boat sunk



> A terrorist behind the Paris attacks who allegedly posed as a Syrian refugee was rescued by Greek authorities after the migrant boat he had smuggled himself on sunk, it has been claimed.
> 
> According to Serbian media, a Syrian passport belonging to Ahmed Almuhamed was found at the scene of the attack at the Stade de France.
> 
> ...


And where was the epicentre of command?

Paris attackers linked to Belgian suburb where the authorities have 'lost control'



> Two of the Paris attackers – and at least three other people involved – are linked to a heavily-Muslim suburb of Brussels where the authorities admit they have “lost control.”
> 
> The neighbourhood of Molenbeek, which has been involved in many previous terror attacks, was last night emerging as a key centre of the plot. Belgian prosecutors said that one of the seven killers who died in Paris had been identified as a Frenchman living in Molenbeek, which is described by one expert as “the capital of political Islam in continental Europe.” A second attacker lived in or close to the district.


Fortunately, not all attackers made the trip:

German Police Intercepted Car With Eight AK-47s, Grenades, TNT, Paris Programmed Into Satnav



> German police are scrambling to discover whether they inadvertently prevented another Islamist from joining the Paris massacre, after they arrested a man driving with a significant cache of weapons heading to Paris.
> 
> The arrest took place on Thursday the 5th, when during a routine inspection police investigated a car driven by a 51-year-old Montenegrin man as he drove west on the major Autobahn-8 road, shortly after crossing the border from Austria. When officers found two handguns and a grenade under the bonnet of the car, the search intensified, and they soon discovered a significant hidden arsenal.
> 
> Also secreted about the car behind panels were eight Kalashnikov assault rifles with ammunition, several handguns, two hand grenades, and 200 grams of TNT, reports Bayerischer Rundfunk.


AoS gets it:

Quote of the Day I - These Aren't the Syrian Refugees You're Looking For Edition



> _Paris prosecutors confirmed that the suspects, all wearing explosive vests, roamed across the French capital in three teams, perpetrating the 'worst acts of violence' in the country since the Second World War. Fingerprint records show that two of the terrorists had arrived in the EU as refugees through Greece.
> 
> A Syrian passport found near the body of one of the gunmen had passed through the Greek island of Leros on October 3.
> 
> ...


Emphasis from the link.

Some vetting process, huh? Speaking of which:

White House, Congress clash over Syrian refugees in wake of Paris attacks



> "*We have very extensive screening procedures for all Syrian refugees who come to the United States*," said White House Deputy National Security Adviser Ben Rhodes on NBC's _Meet the Press_. "There is a very careful vetting process that includes our intelligence community, our Counterterrorism Center and the Department of Homeland Security."
> 
> Rep. Peter King, R-N.Y., a member of the House homeland security and intelligence committees, said the administration is "rolling the dice" by taking in Syrian refugees. He said there is no true vetting process because there are no government records or databases in Syria to confirm the identities of the refugees.
> 
> "We don't know who these people are," King said on _Fox News Sunday_.


M'bold.

So, how about a bit more on that "extensive screening process"?

You will never guess how the U.S. is 'vetting' Syrian refugees



> when it comes to refugees from Syria, what is called "vetting" relies mostly on one source of information: the refugee.
> 
> _The UNHCR referral is a crucial first step to gaining admittance to the U.S., but the candidate must then pass “the highest level of security checks conducted on any category of traveler to the United States,” a State Department official said.​_
> The highest level of checks! And then only after the United Nations has assured us that each refugee is okay! Very reassuring!


More:



> You see? A terrorist would have to lie to not one but two branches of government to get into the country. So we're perfectly safe.
> 
> And that's the complete process. That's all the vetting. As long as the terrorist isn't an awful liar, anyone can get in.


A quote from _The Replacements_ comes to mind: "Well, just rock me to sleep, Jumbo..."

And, in the face of all this, you still have nutbar progressive deniers:

Presidential candidate Bernie Sanders: Climate Change is STILL the Number One Security Threat



> In the aftermath of the horrific events in Paris, you would think some politicians might have been jolted into reconnecting with reality, regarding the relative dangers posed by climate change vs terrorism. But a few politicians seem to be clinging to the ridiculous view, that climate change is somehow more of a threat, than well organised homicidal maniacs.
> 
> According to Slate;
> 
> ...


Once again, will someone, anyone, please, in the face of the Paris attacks & the contemporaneous knowledge we have of ISIS & Islam, explain to me why we should bring 25,000 alleged Syrian refugees into this country in the next 6 weeks...

And, *Because it's 2015!*

What's the Dauphin doing in the face of all this, aside from uttering a milquetoast script that practically invites ISIS to come & kick him in the backside, plus not taking any questions?

Justin Trudeau is Prime Minister Selfie



> The first file moved by the Canadian Press was headlined: “Trudeau pushes youth, growth, diversity, and mobbed for selfies.”
> 
> The local Turkish press also reported how keen many were to have selfies taken with Canada’s PM.
> 
> ...


M'bold.

Oh, please, do so. No, serious. 'Cause if there are still low information unbelievers that this guy is the thinnest veneer of a Prime Minister this country has ever had, that should cement his reputation...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Still think muslims aren't unfairly represented in the media?*

*Canadian man's selfie altered to look like Paris suicide bomber*








A Spanish newspaper apologized Sunday after it printed the photo of a Canadian Sikh man, which had been altered and presented as the image of a person responsible for the deadly attacks in Paris on Friday.

An image of Veerender Jubbal, a freelance writer from the Greater Toronto Area, began circulating online shortly after multiple, co-ordinated attacks in Paris left 129 dead and hundreds injured.

The image appeared to show Jubbal, who was not identified by name, wearing a suicide bomb vest and holding a Qur'an.

The photo was eventually posted by an unofficial ISIS support group on the social media platform Telegram, the same platform that ISIS used to claim responsibility for the Paris attacks.

The image was actually a selfie taken by Jubbal in 2014. The iPad he used to take the photo was altered to look like a Qur'an, and a suicide bomb vest was added to his shirt. An object that resembles a sex toy was added to the background of the image as well.

* * *

Spanish newspaper La Razon used a thumbnail of Jubbal's face on the front page of its Saturday paper, with a caption underneath it reading, "one of the terrorists."​
(CBC)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Anonymous just might make all the difference in attacking ISIS | Computerworld


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Now they know what it feels like to be a conservative.



CubaMark said:


> *Still think muslims aren't unfairly represented in the media?*


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

First off, one more reason not to trust the MSM.

Second, congratulations, Mark! You've found a single example of one Muslim that's been misrepresented. Unquestionably, a win for the jihad crowd!

It absolutely balances out the more than 270 million killed by jihad.

Those words sound familiar? They should. They're yours...



CubaMark said:


> Still think muslims aren't unfairly represented in the media?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Second, congratulations, Mark! You've found a single example of one Muslim that's been misrepresented. Unquestionably, a win for the jihad crowd!


It's a sad thing to watch, the moment when you think you're being smart, but really....


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*A very interesting article from The Nation. Think you know the enemy? Maybe not....*

*What I Discovered From Interviewing Imprisoned ISIS Fighters*

Many assume that these fighters are motivated by a belief in the Islamic State, a caliphate ruled by a caliph with the traditional title Emir al-Muminiin, “Commander of the faithful,” a role currently held by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi; that fighters all over the world are flocking to the area for a chance to fight for this dream. But this just doesn’t hold for the prisoners we are interviewing. They are woefully ignorant about Islam and have difficulty answering questions about Sharia law, militant jihad, and the caliphate.

* * *​
At the end of the interview with the first prisoner we ask, “Do you have any questions for us?” For the first time since he came into the room he smiles—in surprise—and finally tells us what really motivated him, without any prompting. He knows there is an American in the room, and can perhaps guess, from his demeanor and his questions, that this American is ex-military, and directs his “question,” in the form of an enraged statement, straight at him. “The Americans came,” he said. “They took away Saddam, but they also took away our security. I didn’t like Saddam, we were starving then, but at least we didn’t have war. When you came here, the civil war started.”
​(Full story at The Nation)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> *Still think muslims aren't unfairly represented in the media?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disgraceful. Nobody deserves that. It's falsely accusing someone of a sex offence; no matter whether the person is exonerated later, there will always be people who believe the rumors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> First off, one more reason not to trust the MSM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your rationalization is reprehensible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> *A very interesting article from The Nation. Think you know the enemy? Maybe not....*
> 
> *What I Discovered From Interviewing Imprisoned ISIS Fighters*
> 
> ...


If you interviewed a Nazi in WWII, who do you think they would blame for all the problems of Germany? Would that make the answer correct?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, seeing as I used your selfsame words, does that mean you're not smart either?

Jes' askin...



CubaMark said:


> It's a sad thing to watch, the moment when you think you're being smart, but really....


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What rationalization? I used the exact phrases that CM used & utilized words that were pertinent to the topic at hand.

Are my numbers wrong?

Seeing as I used CM's logic, does that not mean that he is reprehensible as well?

If so, where was the criticism of his OP?



fjnmusic said:


> Your rationalization is reprehensible.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Vandave said:


> If you interviewed a Nazi in WWII, who do you think they would blame for all the problems of Germany?


Interesting you should use this as an example. I've been watching a series of shows on (I believe) H2 interviewing Nazis post war. Without exception, every one of them pointed to someone else as being the perpetrator for the crimes against humanity.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Seeing as the Dauphin is too spineless to defend our country from the distinct likelihood of terrorism, maybe I'll put together a letter to uncle Vlad, see if he'll swing by when we need him. Sooner with 25,000 unvetted "refugees" due by Xmas...

Putin vows payback after Kremlin confirms bomb downed Russian plane over Egypt



> President Vladimir Putin vowed to hunt down those responsible for blowing up a Russian airliner over Egypt and intensify air strikes against Islamists in Syria, after the Kremlin concluded a bomb had destroyed the plane last month, killing 224 people.
> 
> "We will find them anywhere on the planet and punish them," Putin said at a somber Kremlin meeting broadcast on Tuesday. The FSB security service swiftly announced a $50 million bounty on the bombers.


Related (Brad Wall gets it. Rachel doesn't have a clew...):

Premier Rachel Notley says Alberta can help 2,500 to 3,000 Syrian refugees



> Premier Rachel Notley believes Alberta could take 2,500 to 3,000 Syrian refugees as part of the prime minister’s plan to bring 25,000 refugees to Canada by the end of the year.
> 
> “We need to do our part. We need to do it safely,” Notley said Monday. She made her statement just hours after Saskatchewan Premier Brad Wall called on the federal government to suspend the plan because a small number of terrorists could take advantage of the settlement process and sneak into the country. Notley didn’t agree.


More:



> “We need to keep the safety of Canadian and Alberta families in perspective, but we need to balance that very clearly against the fact that we are an open society and one that is going to reach out to people in need,” Notley said.


So, Rachel, after the bombs go off in Canada, are you going to reach out to the victims, hat in hand? 

Jes' askin'...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Some Americans get it.

Alabama governor, citing Paris attacks, says state will not accept Syrian refugees



> “After full consideration of this weekend’s attacks of terror on innocent citizens in Paris, I will oppose any attempt to relocate Syrian refugees to Alabama through the U.S. Refugee Admissions Program. As your Governor, I will not stand complicit to a policy that places the citizens of Alabama in harm’s way,” Mr. Bentley said.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Some don't...


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

FeXL said:


> Interesting you should use this as an example. I've been watching a series of shows on (I believe) H2 interviewing Nazis post war. Without exception, every one of them pointed to someone else as being the perpetrator for the crimes against humanity.


Those would be the moderate Nazis.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

heavyall said:


> Those would be the moderate Nazis.


We should have hugged them to get them away from the influence of "Teutonic extremists."


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Some Americans get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama governor, citing Paris attacks, says state will not accept Syrian refugees



By "it" I must assume you mean racism. Yes, some Americans have it in spades, so to speak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Alabama does not and will not house ISIS terrorists, it is the crib, cradle & homestead of Ku Klux Klan. As severely to the right and medievally backwards as ISIS and Pegida are, and the Nazis were.
Brethren in backwardness, criminal ignorance, and despicable totalitarian doctrine.
Lest we forget...
La Paix, mes Amis! Nie Wieder Krieg! And my apologies for the outburst.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Klan? Seriously? You're a little behind the times there, hexdiy. I could as easily point to Dutch collaborators with the Nazis if I wanted to tar the Netherlands. 




hexdiy said:


> Alabama does not and will not house ISIS terrorists, it is the crib, cradle & homestead of Ku Klux Klan. As severely to the right and medievally backwards as ISIS and Pegida are, and the Nazis were.
> Brethren in backwardness, criminal ignorance, and despicable totalitarian doctrine.
> Lest we forget...
> La Paix, mes Amis! Nie Wieder Krieg! And my apologies for the outburst.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> The Klan? Seriously? You're a little behind the times there, hexdiy.


Oh yeah,* ancient history.*

*Anthony Karen's Photos Of The Modern-Day Ku Klux Klan*










Decades after the era when the Ku Klux Klan lynched African-Americans, the hate group is still fighting for ***********.

There are active chapters in 41 U.S. states, with between 5,000 and 8,000 active members, according to the Southern Poverty Law Center. 

Members are split among local organizations like the Fraternal White Knights of the Ku Klux Klan in Tennessee and a few national organizations, like the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan.​
*Just regular folks....*










(BusinessInsider)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Exactly. About 100 members per state. Thank for making my point.


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

In Nazi Germany during WW II, only 3% of the population were actual Nazi party members. In Austria, after the Anschluss in 1938, you had around 10% of the population who were Nazi party members.
Take a keen look at the devastation they caused, though!
(Sorry for the oversimplification).
Out here in Europe, we forgive, but do not forget! And (sneering), no, I don't have any Jewish ancestry...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on Syrian terrorists & passports.

The Syrian passports to terror: EIGHT migrants have got into Europe with same papers as those found on stadium suicide bomber



> The full scale of the trade in false passports that allows terrorists to slip into Europe was exposed last night.
> 
> *It lets Islamic State fanatics who are bent on murder pose as refugees fleeing war and persecution.*
> 
> Eight migrants have reached Europe using documents almost identical to those carried by one of the Paris suicide bombers.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Subsequent investigations flush out a few more, including a female who detonated her suicide vest.

BREAKING NEWS: Police gun battle at Paris apartment 'where ISIS mastermind was holed up' ends with his 'wife' blowing herself up with a suicide vest, one jihadi shot dead and seven arrested



> A female terrorist wearing a suicide vest has blown herself up and another jihadi was killed by a grenade during a six-hour siege on a flat where police believe the mastermind behind the Paris massacres was hiding with six other ISIS terrorists.
> 
> The stand-off between 110 armed officers and the terror cell ended as a bloodied and half-naked suspect was dragged out of an apartment block in Saint-Denis - close to the Stade de France.
> 
> ...


M'bold.

Related:

Morning Thread (11-18-2015)



> But the left's "why do you hate widows and orphans?!?!" narrative will continue unabated.


Yep...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting...

So, the Death-Cultists Are Junkies and Drug-Dealers, Too



> Jihadis are popping an amphetamine named "Captogon," popular in the Middle East but relatively unknown elsewhere.


Further:



> I'm not mentioning this because I particularly disapprove of taking a stimulant -- I'm rather more perturbed by all the murder -- but because:
> 
> 1. It further shows how degenerate in their habits these alleged "Holy" Warriors are.
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn those racists!!!

It's Going To Be Really Hard To Adequately Vet Syrian Refugees Say Racists...In The Obama Adminstration



> Advocates for resettling tens of thousands of Syrians in the US say the process is robust, thorough and extensive. But in the end the reality is you can only check people's backgrounds against the information you have and when it comes to Syrians we don't have much.
> 
> *Don't take the word of a crazy rightwinger who is clearly afraid of women and children, take the word of Team Obama.*
> 
> ...


M'bold.

Stunning. And, Canadian investigators have identical access to the complete lack of information...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

All good examples FeXL of people who feel they have nothing to lose and believe it an honour to sacrifice their own lives in suicide attacks. I imagine the drugs helped build the courage as well. It is tragic, absolutely, that people can live their lives with no purpose other than to kill "infidels," even if the infidels are innocent. But isn't this exactly what we do when we drop bombs on villages in Syria or anywhere else in the world, minus the suicide part. We call those deaths "collateral damage" and we wash our hands of those deaths as "just part of the cost of war."

Can you see why bringing in refugees from Syria, who are trying to escape the same enemy, might be a better strategy than bombing the **** out of Syria, thereby creating even more refugees? For whom do you have compassion? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> All good examples FeXL of people who feel they have nothing to lose and believe it an honour to sacrifice their own lives in suicide attacks. I imagine the drugs helped build the courage as well. It is tragic, absolutely, that people can live their lives with no purpose other than to kill "infidels," even if the infidels are innocent. But isn't this exactly what we do when we drop bombs on villages in Syria or anywhere else in the world, minus the suicide part. We call those deaths "collateral damage" and we wash our hands of those deaths as "just part of the cost of war."


No it is not the same.



fjnmusic said:


> Can you see why bringing in refugees from Syria, who are trying to escape the same enemy, might be a better strategy than bombing the **** out of Syria, thereby creating even more refugees? For whom do you have compassion?


No I cannot see it. I don't even believe you understand the parameters of what is happening. You have no idea whether they are trying to "escape the enemy" or are simply infiltrating.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> No it is not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I don't suppose you ever WILL see it. Compassion is not a part of who you are and what you believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Such bloody nonsense. Just because you're a bleeding heart, you have the monopoly on compassion? You have no idea about most of us and just because you dither and wring your hands, it does not infuse you with moral superiority.



fjnmusic said:


> No, I don't suppose you ever WILL see it. Compassion is not a part of who you are and what you believe.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Such bloody nonsense. Just because you're a bleeding heart, you have the monopoly on compassion? You have no idea about most of us and just because you dither and wring your hands, it does not infuse you with moral superiority.



You are what you put out, MF. You certainly ACT like you have no compassion based on your tough guy conservative ranting here. Better think about what you're saying if you don't want to be misunderstood.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Liberals protest the "collateral damage" or risk of it from bombing to route out ISIL but seem quite ready to accept the very real risk of collateral damage in this country for the sake of "compassion" and/or political correctness should any one of these fast tracked migrants from parts unknown attack innocents in this nation.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've rarely met anyone as judgmental ad you are fjn. And most of your "compassion" involves committing other people's money to your pet causes. Or--as MacGuiver points out--you are happily willing to risk the security of others to demonstrate your compassion.



fjnmusic said:


> You are what you put out, MF. You certainly ACT like you have no compassion based on your tough guy conservative ranting here. Better think about what you're saying if you don't want to be misunderstood.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MacGuiver said:


> Liberals protest the "collateral damage" or risk of it from bombing to route out ISIL but seem quite ready to accept the very real risk of collateral damage in this country for the sake of "compassion" and/or political correctness should any one of these fast tracked migrants from parts unknown attack innocents in this nation.


Bingo!

Tell me, fjn, how many collateral deaths in Canada are acceptable to you? For every 10,000 "refugees" we bring in, is 1 dead Canadian acceptable? 10? 100? 1000? Where do you draw the line? Do you even draw a line?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And for those who say it can't or won't happen here, it's already happening south of 49..

America's enemies within: How nearly SEVENTY have been arrested in America over ISIS plots in the last 18 months - including refugees who had been given safe haven but 'turned to terror'



> Analysis by Daily Mail Online reveals that a handful of foiled plots have already involved immigrants accused of harboring sympathy for ISIS.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

B-b-b-b-b-b-ut fjn has these beautiful friends he wishes you could meet...

:-(




FeXL said:


> And for those who say it can't or won't happen here, it's already happening south of 49..
> 
> America's enemies within: How nearly SEVENTY have been arrested in America over ISIS plots in the last 18 months - including refugees who had been given safe haven but 'turned to terror'


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> B-b-b-b-b-b-ut fjn has these beautiful friends he wishes you could meet...
> 
> 
> 
> :-(



I'm sure you have no idea how childish you sound. Oops! Now Screature will insist I need to apologize for insulting you. How else can I put it...your words are like those of asshole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> I'm sure you have no idea how childish you sound.


How do you think you sounded the fist time you uttered those words? It was an incredibly weak point you were making.



fjnmusic said:


> Oops! Now Screature will insist I need to apologize for insulting you. How else can I put it...your words are like those of asshole.


You have an incredibly weak constitution, fjn. Your thought processes are confused and your ability to persuade is limited--that must be frustrating and probably results in your lashing out. However, you're just acting according to your nature, so no need to apologize.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> How do you think you sounded the fist time you uttered those words? It was an incredibly weak point you were making.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a good thing that there are other forums besides this one where we can discuss things like mature adults. The polarization in this thread gets in the way of any real meaningful dialogue. Unfortunate, this is. It could've been a place of actual progress and learning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's more a forum for you to parade your outsized sense of goodness, lecture others on your sense of moral superiority and congratulate yourself on "thinking outside the box"--punctuated occasionally by foul language directed at other members. How is that about progress and learning?



fjnmusic said:


> It's a good thing that there are other forums besides this one where we can discuss things like mature adults. The polarization in this thread gets in the way of any real meaningful dialogue. Unfortunate, this is. It could've been a place of actual progress and learning.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> It's more a forum for you to parade your outsized sense of goodness, lecture others on your sense of moral superiority and congratulate yourself on "thinking outside the box"--punctuated occasionally by foul language directed at other members. How is that about progress and learning?



It isn't. You do exactly the same thing. It's what I'd call entrenched thinking, with neither side able to convince the other of much of anything. It's actually become quite predictable and boring. Hardly stimulating conversation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

If I ever tell someone I am "thinking outside the box" just shoot me. Your strong suit is not logic, fjn--this why you can't convince others of your position, or even make it appear palatable. You call others to view your depth of emotion about the subject and confuse your deep feelings with a strong argument. Likewise, you cant be reached through logic, because it's 98% feeling for you.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oops! Smarter lefties realize they have a losing hand on Syrian 'refugees'



> Kevin Drum of Mother Jones is an old hand on the left and has seen enough politics that he realizes what a big loser of an issue the Syrian “refugee” inflow is for the Democrats and the left. He cautions his fellow progs:
> 
> _Over the past 24 hours, almost half of the nation's governors — all but one of them Republicans — have said they plan to refuse to allow Syrian immigrants into their states in the wake of the Paris attacks carried out by the Islamic State....That stance has been greeted with widespread ridicule and disgust by Democrats who insist that keeping people out of the U.S. is anathema to the founding principles of the country.
> 
> ....Think what you will, but one thing is clear: *The political upside for Republican politicians pushing an immigration ban on Syrians and/or Muslims as a broader response to the threat posed by the Islamic State sure looks like a political winner.*​_


Bold from the link.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Refugee ‘Religious Test’ Is ‘Shameful’ and ‘Not American’ … Except that Federal Law Requires It



> In his latest harangue against Senator Ted Cruz (R., Texas) and other Americans opposed to his insistence on continuing to import thousands of Muslim refugees from Syria and other parts of the jihad-ravaged Middle East, Obama declaimed:
> 
> _When I hear political leaders suggesting that there would be a religious test for which a person who’s fleeing from a war-torn country is admitted … that’s shameful…. That’s not American. That’s not who we are. We don’t have religious tests to our compassion.​_
> Really? Under federal law, the executive branch is _expressly required to take religion into account_ in determining who is granted asylum. Under the provision governing asylum (section 1158 of Title 8, U.S. Code), an alien applying for admission
> ...


Italics from the link.

Interesting read.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Memory Hole: On September 9th, James Clapper Testified It Was a "Huge Concern" That Terrorists Could Smuggle Themselves Into the US Amidst Waves of Refugees



> This was news, once, but now Obama and the Government-Media Complex needs it to no longer be news, so it isn't.
> 
> *It is now an Unfact.*


M'bold.

Curious, that.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Good.

House passes bill to slow Syrian refugees despite Obama veto threat



> The U.S. House of Representatives, defying a veto threat by President Barack Obama, overwhelmingly passed Republican-backed legislation on Thursday to suspend Obama's program to admit 10,000 Syrian refugees in the next year and then *intensify the process of screening them.*
> 
> The measure, quickly drafted this week following the Islamic State attacks in Paris on Friday that killed 129 people, was approved on a vote of 289-137, with 47 of Obama's 188 fellow Democrats breaking with the White House to support it.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

'Nearly impossible' to find jihadists among migrants, Greeks warn




> *As the hunt for jihadists widens after last week's Paris attacks, authorities in Greece warn it was virtually impossible to pick out dangerous extremists among arriving migrants, without prior intelligence.*
> 
> "If they are not already registered in the database, it's nearly impossible," says Dimitris Amountzias, police captain in charge of Moria, Greece's main registration camp on the island of ******.
> 
> ...


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Pew poll: Between 63 million and 287 million ISIS supporters in just 11 countries



> A new poll by the Pew Research Center reveals significant levels of support for ISIS within the Muslim world. In 11 representative nation-states, up to 14 percent of the population has a favorable opinion of ISIS, and upwards of 62 percent "don't know" whether or not they have a favorable opinion of the Islamist group.


Question: If, as many progressives claim, there are so many good Muslims, where is the hue & cry from Imams & Muslims the world over denouncing the horrible crimes in Paris & elsewhere?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Question: If, as many progressives claim, there are so many good Muslims, where is the hue & cry from Imams & Muslims the world over denouncing the horrible crimes in Paris & elsewhere?


*They do.*

But the websites you frequent keep telling you they don't, and you believe them.

XX)

For further reference:

A very simple explanation of why it's wrong to demand that Muslims condemn terrorism - Vox
Muslims Australia (AFIC) Condemns ISIS - Muslims Australia - Muslims Australia
American Muslim Organizations Condemn ISIS Terrorism
NY Muslims condemn terrorists at Times Square rally | Newsday
British Muslims are literally paying to condemn Isis. So everyone can stop going on about it now
Think Muslims Haven’t Condemned ISIS? Think Again - Common Word, Common Lord


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

You know next to squat about what websites I visit or what they say.

As to the "massive" list you produced, curious that none of them are on what would be considered MSM, no? No CBS/NBC/ABC/Fox/CNN. 

How deep into the search engine did you have to dig to pull up websites like "Muslims Australia" & BeliefNet"? On that, you are 100% correct. I don't visit sites like that. Frankly, I've never heard of them. I'm guessing that 99.9% of the rest of the planet never has, either...

And, I simply love the cheap progressive rationalization posted on Vox. Nobody's looking for an apology. What we're all looking for is a little solidarity...



CubaMark said:


> But the websites you frequent keep telling you they don't, and you believe them.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

More from the "Religion of Peace".

Teenage Islamist 'poster girl' who fled Austria to join ISIS 'is beaten to death by the terror group after trying to escape from Syria'



> David Scharia, a senior Israeli expert of the United Nations Security Council's Counter-Terrorism Committee (CTED) said: 'We received information just recently about two 15-year-old girls, of Bosnian origin, who left Austria, where they had been living in recent years; and everyone, the families and the intelligence services of the two countries, is looking for them.
> 
> He added: 'Both were recruited by Islamic State. One was killed in the fighting in Syria, the other has disappeared.'
> 
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> You know next to squat about what websites I visit or what they say.


Au contraire! It's obvious to everyone here who reads your posts.



FeXL said:


> As to the "massive" list you produced, curious that none of them are on what would be considered MSM, no? No CBS/NBC/ABC/Fox/CNN.


And there you go, changing the subject. The issue is not what the dominant media covers, the issue is reality. And the reality is, muslim organizations the world over have expressly condemned ISIS and its acts of violence.

*Admit you were wrong*, don't go off on your usual rant about the MSM.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> More from the "Religion of Peace".


That tin foil that protects your head is damn near impenetrable, but let's try it yet again:

*ISIS is not Islam.*

Would you consider the KKK to be Christianity?

Tea Partiers to be the Republican Party?

Your bigotry is on full peacock display these days.....


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just went back through my browsing history for this morning. I visited 33 websites.

Name them, genius...



CubaMark said:


> Au contraire! It's obvious to everyone here who reads your posts.


Let me see if I can find it. Wait a minute...Got it!!!



CubaMark said:


> Man, the points just keep flying past your head like a fleet of Canada geese heading south, don't they? It's really something.


I'm changing nothing. Your implication of some of the websites I visit is that they're off Broadway. Some of those you listed, in turn, are in North Dakota. Who the hell is s'pose to find them, save with a search engine like you did? 

You certainly don't have them bookmarked.



CubaMark said:


> And there you go, changing the subject. The issue is not what the dominant media covers, the issue is reality.


Bull****. If Muslim organizations the world over had been condemning ISIS, it would be all over the MSM, not just in a few fringe websites nobody's ever heard of. You make my point for me.



CubaMark said:


> And the reality is, muslim organizations the world over have expressly condemned ISIS and its acts of violence.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice talking point. Straight out of the leftist handbook.

Unfortunately, yes, it is...



CubaMark said:


> *ISIS is not Islam.*


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

One Month of Islam and Multiculturalism in Sweden: October 2015



> Stockholm opened what is believed to be the world's first rape clinic for men. More and more men are being subjected to homosexual rape in multicultural Sweden. 370 sex crimes against boys and men were registered in 2014, although the actual number of incidents is thought to be significantly higher.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

FeXL said:


> Just went back through my browsing history for this morning. I visited 33 websites.
> 
> Name them, genius...


And here we are, 2 days later and crickets.

I don't mind you making outrageous claims if you can back them up. However, if you can't, I'd appreciate if you didn't bother wasting my time in the first place...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> And here we are, 2 days later and crickets.


As if you really thought that I would waste my time doing something so ridiculous.

You have cited, on multiple occasions, Pamela freaking' Geller's website. You began your descent into right-wing lunacy with posting from the "ConservativeHideout" blog, the one that claimed Lubitz, the GermanWings pilot, was a raging jihadist (uh, no.). You cited an obviously faked FaceBook page to further your fantasy (and to date, you've not admitted you were wrong or even had any reservations about the hate-based imaginations you foisted upon us). 

You have frequently stated that websites like the "CBC" are too leftist for you, and you wouldn't even click on a link to a CBC news site (what, afraid of cooties?).

I don't think an itemized list of your browsing tastes is needed. We have sufficient evidence for the kind of websites you look to for reinforcement of your lunatic ideology. We know what kind of nut you are, FeXL. _If it floats, and it quacks, it's very likely a duck._



FeXL said:


> I don't mind you making outrageous claims if you can back them up. However, if you can't, I'd appreciate if you didn't bother wasting my time in the first place...


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> As if you really thought that I would waste my time doing something so ridiculous.
> 
> You have cited, on multiple occasions, Pamela freaking' Geller's website. You began your descent into right-wing lunacy with posting from the "ConservativeHideout" blog, the one that claimed Lubitz, the GermanWings pilot, was a raging jihadist (uh, no.). You cited an obviously faked FaceBook page to further your fantasy (and to date, you've not admitted you were wrong or even had any reservations about the hate-based imaginations you foisted upon us).
> 
> ...


The Heinz Company used to have a tag line for their pickle commercials.

The tag line: You can't tell a Heinz Pickle nothing.

So it seems CM, you are in a dilly of a pickle, attempting to provide enlightenment to the dim bulb. 

The more fantastic and the taller the tale being told, becomes more credible, to some. 

I assume critical thinking is lacking in these folks but that is only a hunch.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ooooo, 4 whole "nutjob" websites in 9000 posts. Practically an epidemic!!! 

And yet, you couldn't even find anything wrong with what I quoted at Gellar's website. You just used your progressive screed, pulled out rule #8 & wrote off the messenger without even attempting to address the message. Much the same as you did re: Tim Ball.

And, you claim to have certain knowledge of all the websites I visit yet, when asked to put up or shut up, you pull out leftist rule #1 & attempt to deflect instead of defending your claim.

And, I posted on these very boards a couple of days back the reasons precisely why I don't do anything CBC, none of which has anything to do with them being "too leftist", outflanking you once more.

And, you frequently quote lunatic ideological websites like Crook & Liars.

And, you claim that ISIS is not Islam, yet if Islam had never been on the face of the planet ISIS would not have an ideology to radicalize.

And, you claim time & again that I'm bigoted about one damn thing or another yet have no idea who my circle of friends is nor listen to my clear & repeated argument that it's not about Muslim refugees, it's about the artificial timeline that the Puppet In Chief laid down and even his go to guys are now saying the same thing.

And you think _I_ have a problem with credibility? BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Crawl back under your rock where the big, bad, scary world can't get at you...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

This coming from the guy who accepts the whole "Global Warming" religion without question?

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Tell ya what, BigDL. Any time you want to discuss anything that requires actual critical thinking and not the consumption of gallons of kool-aid, post away. The GHG Thread is a good place to start. Unless, of coure, you've got nuttin'. In which case, anywhere else is fine. C'mon, let's see your "critical thinking" at work. I dare you.

Until then, I think there's a weather thread that needs your "critical" attention...



BigDL said:


> I assume critical thinking is lacking in these folks but that is only a hunch.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Ooooo, 4 whole "nutjob" websites in 9000 posts. Practically an epidemic!!!


Sorry for not being exhaustive. I thought a sample would be sufficient enlightenment. I do have a day job, you know.



FeXL said:


> And yet, you couldn't even find anything wrong with what I quoted at Gellar's website.


Uh - what? Follow the link again. There's a whole lot wrong with what you linked to, beginning with the Facebook fabrication. I'm not going to hold your hand and show you where the right-wing insanity departs from reality. That ship of yours sailed long ago.



FeXL said:


> And, I posted on these very boards a couple of days back the reasons precisely why I don't do anything CBC, none of which has anything to do with them being "too leftist", outflanking you once more.


You do like your militarist imagery, don't you? What exactly "outflank" means in the context of these bits of ridiculous back-and-forth is lost on me. But hey, I'm just a dumb leftie, right?



FeXL said:


> And, you frequently quote lunatic ideological websites like Crook & Liars.


I've asked MacFury on at least two occasions to justify his aversion to C&L. He still hasn't answered. Would you like to give it a shot? You know, with evidence? Argument & rebuttal? Details?



FeXL said:


> And, you claim that ISIS is not Islam, yet if Islam had never been on the face of the planet ISIS would not have an ideology to radicalize.


Total non-sequitor.  And if Earth had never developed an oxygen-nitrogen atmosphere, humans wouldn't have evolved and I wouldn't have to listen to your crap. Ooooh! Appealing!



FeXL said:


> Crawl back under your rock where the big, bad, scary world can't get at you...


I'm living in the middle of a big bad scary world, thank-you. Wish like hell I wasn't.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> This coming from the guy who accepts the whole "Global Warming" religion without question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, it was actually Flavor Aid, right? You could look it up. Since you seem to be so sure about how right you are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

CubaMark said:


> *ISIS is not Islam.*


They are a direct and literal example of Islam. They are directly obedient to what Mohammed taught, and the example he lived.



> Would you consider the KKK to be Christianity?.


The KKK's actions are directly disobedient to what Jesus taught and the example he lived.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> You know, it was actually Flavor Aid, right? You could look it up. Since you seem to be so sure about how right you are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems some people are stuck in the past in their thinking. 

Believing some controversy exists, when in truth, these folks are deluding themselves.

Telling someone "drink the Kool Aid" often enough it becomes real. Flavor Aid is correct but why check the facts "when everyone knows."

Perhaps continually droning on about a subject until no proof is required is their goal.

Even if the war is over, their battle goes on.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

fjnmusic said:


> You know, it was actually Flavor Aid, right? You could look it up. Since you seem to be so sure about how right you are.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone should have told Jim Jones that it was supposed to be Flavor Aid. He must have bought Kool-Aid by mistake.

[ame]https://youtu.be/najBMAItPYU[/ame]


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

heavyall said:


> Someone should have told Jim Jones that it was supposed to be Flavor Aid. He must have bought Kool-Aid by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]https://youtu.be/najBMAItPYU[/ame]



Point taken. Apparently both brands were in use.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinking_the_Kool-Aid


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Just how ridiculous are bigots down in the USA? One example:*

*Irving demonstrations: Armed far-right protesters filmed 'shadowing' Muslims*










Heavily armed far right-wing protesters have been filmed apparently “shadowing” American Muslim worshippers as they walked to prayers.

The Bureau of American Islamic Relations (BAIR), a small right-wing group in Texas, have drawn international attention in the past week after they picketed a mosque in the small town of Irving.

A Facebook profile in the name of BAIR leader and founder David Wright appeared to post the names of every “Muslim and Muslim sympathizier [sic]” in the town, following the protest over the alleged use of Sharia law to settle personal disputes in the town’s mosque.​
(Independent)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sonuvagun...



fjnmusic said:


> Point taken. Apparently both brands were in use.


Yep. Pretty f'ing amazing... beejacon



fjnmusic said:


> What amazes me is how many conservative minded individuals actually believe that they are intellectually smarter than their liberal minded counterparts. Less compassionate, certainly, but more intelligent? Bizarre.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Exhaust away. You usually do...



CubaMark said:


> Sorry for not being exhaustive. I thought a sample would be sufficient enlightenment.


Ad hom., ad hom...there we go!

What? Isn't the word "outflank" in the approved Progressive Argument Dictionary?



CubaMark said:


> You do like your militarist imagery, don't you? What exactly "outflank" means in the context of these bits of ridiculous back-and-forth is lost on me.


Dunno. Ignorant? Absolutely! However, you've never noted the fact that you were unable to speak...



CubaMark said:


> But hey, I'm just a dumb leftie, right?


Sure! Right after you provide evidence, argument & rebuttal, with details, on your observations about Tim Ball.



CubaMark said:


> I've asked MacFury on at least two occasions to justify his aversion to C&L. He still hasn't answered. Would you like to give it a shot? You know, with evidence? Argument & rebuttal? Details?


More like total lack of critical thinking. Your response is the _non sequitor_ here.

And, you're not the only one that concept appeals to...



CubaMark said:


> Total non-sequitor.  And if Earth had never developed an oxygen-nitrogen atmosphere, humans wouldn't have evolved and I wouldn't have to listen to your crap. Ooooh! Appealing!


I was talking about all those big, scary righties on the intertoobs...



CubaMark said:


> I'm living in the middle of a big bad scary world, thank-you. Wish like hell I wasn't.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

For reasons unknown, it seems that some have difficulty making the connection between Islam & ISIS. I doubt it but, perhaps this will help:

Islamic State underground lair littered with U.S. made guns and ammo, copies of the Qur’an



> AN ASTONISHING series of secret tunnels carved by hand by ISIS militants have been found littered with drugs, copies of the Quran and US-made ammunition.


So, here's the logic trail for you who are struggling:

This is what we currently have: Islam>Quran>Radicalization of Quran>ISIS.
This is what we would have without Islam: No Islam>No Quran>No Radicalization of Quran>No ISIS.

Is all Islam ISIS? Nope. Is all ISIS Islam? Definitely. Please understand Cause & Effect.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

How do you know that they're not just protecting them from ISIS?



CubaMark said:


> Just how ridiculous are bigots down in the USA? One example:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

A Dozen Refugees in U.S. Connected to Terrorism Just This Year



> [A] new report from Alabama Senator Jeff Sessions details 12 alarming instances of refugees being connected to terrorism just this year. Criminal complaints, arrest warrants and indictments were provided. Here are just a few examples (bolding is mine):


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Sonuvagun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The occasional win does not give the right to gloat about everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

However, you must find the constant losing streak disheartening...



fjnmusic said:


> The occasional win does not give the right to gloat about everything.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> For reasons unknown, it seems that some have difficulty making the connection between Islam & ISIS. I doubt it but, perhaps this will help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps you need to read up some more in Islam and Sharia Law. Seems there is more than one understanding of what this really means.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1068569


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> However, you must find the constant losing streak disheartening...



Hardly. Winning in your own mind without persuading others does not constitute winning. At least I have the grace to admit when I am wrong. Must be nice to be so flawless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Psssst: It's not your average Muslim that I'm worried about. It's the ones who take the literal word of the Quran, radicalize it even further & then inflict it on the world, ie. ISIS.



fjnmusic said:


> Perhaps you need to read up some more in Islam and Sharia Law. Seems there is more than one understanding of what this really means.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, all I can do is lead the horse to water.

There are people on these boards who could be deluged with facts yet, as a matter of principle, they'd still be obtuse. That's not discussion, that's religion.



fjnmusic said:


> Winning in your own mind without persuading others does not constitute winning.


I always welcome the opportunity to become more informed using facts.

Please, at any time, feel free to bring empirical evidence to the table.

However, not much inclined to pay any attention to hyperbole, manipulation, guilt trips, _ad homs_, red herrings, straw man arguments, _non sequitors_, logical fallacies or just plain old-fashioned bull****.

Jes' sayin...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Psssst: It's not your average Muslim that I'm worried about. It's the ones who take the literal word of the Quran, radicalize it even further & then inflict it on the world, ie. ISIS.



Agreed. Same for the non-average Christians who take the literal word of the Bible and believe it's okay to stone a woman to death, or kill your first born child because of the voices in your head. Actually, all three Abrahamic religions—Judaism, Christianity and Islam—have that last one in common.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

FeXL said:


> Psssst: It's not your average Muslim that I'm worried about..


You should be. The influx of "moderates" are part of ISIS' stated plan too.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

heavyall said:


> You should be. The influx of "moderates" are part of ISIS' stated plan too.


It could be, I don't know.

I do know that there are concentrated groups of Muslims in certain areas stateside. One of them is in Dearborn, Michigan and there have been issues with the local, non-Muslim population. As I understand it, they have adopted Sharia law, which flies in the face of what fjn linked to.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What? It's not the followers of the Prophet Moroni? 

Mass Casualty Terrorist Attacks: Muslims 238, Jews 2, Sikhs 1, Christians, Buddhists and Hindus 0



> In the last approximately one-hundred years there have been 328 recorded mass casualty terrorist attacks--terrorist attacks that killed ten or more people. They fall into three broad categories--nationalist or separatist (anything from the IRA to the Tamil Tigers), political (across the spectrum from Maoist to Neo-Fascist groups) and explicitly religious. Even not counting the separatist groups that are arguably largely religious in motivation---such as the Chechens and the Palestinians--religious attacks have made up 75% of the total. *Out of those, 99% have been committed by Muslims.*
> 
> *It gets worse. 246 or three-quarters of these attacks have occurred in the twenty-first century. 85% of those (or 92% if you include the increasingly religiously framed Chechen and Palestinian incidents) have been religious in nature. 100% of these were committed by Muslims.*


M'bold.

Curious, idn't it, how none of the other mass casualty terrorists study the Quran.

Tell me again how ISIS ≠ Islam...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Agreed. Same for the non-average Christians who take the literal word of the Bible and believe it's okay to stone a woman to death, or kill your first born child because of the voices in your head. Actually, all three Abrahamic religions—Judaism, Christianity and Islam—have that last one in common.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a real world problem (Christians stoning women or killing their first born) or are you just grasping at straws to defend Islam by making false equivalency arguments? And aren't Liberals blaming all the terrorism on climate change now?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> Is this a real world problem (Christians stoning women or killing their first born) or are you just grasping at straws to defend Islam by making false equivalency arguments? And aren't Liberals blaming all the terrorism on climate change now?


It was certainly a real world problem for the people who were being stoned at the time of their deaths. Or does it no longer matter if it's far enough enough away or far enough in the past?


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> It was certainly a real world problem for the people who were being stoned at the time of their deaths. Or does it no longer matter if it's far enough enough away or far enough in the past?


Well I suppose if you want to fear religions and cultures for their spotty history you have a lot to be worried about. I tend to be more concerned with the cultures and religions that pose a threat to the here and now and to leave distant acts of violence in the past with the people that actually committed them.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


>


Beautiful! Quoting King Kook!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Beautiful! Quoting King Kook!


Do you have anything substantive to add, like a criticism of the quote, or are you performing a *gasp* Ad Hominem attack? I hear that's frowned upon around here


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Do you have anything substantive to add, like a criticism of the quote, or are you performing a *gasp* Ad Hominem attack? I hear that's frowned upon around here


Just laughing to see him quoted as some sort of authority on anything. However, I did read your meme--these are extremely facile questions. Mr. Corbyn has not become known for deep thought.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, let's talk _female_ terrorists...

She finally gets vetted & what do we find?

EXCLUSIVE: ISIS loyalist woman in San Bernardino massacre is linked to Pakistan's most notorious radical cleric and mosque known as center for fundamentalists

Wait...what?

Excuse me?



> For the visa application, *the address she listed in her Pakistani hometown, ABC News discovered today, does not exist.*


M'bold.

Related:

NEW



> *Shooting suspect Tashfeen Malik passed DHS counterterrorism screening as part of her vetting for K-1 visa*


M'bold.

I feel protected all over... XX)

Also related:

Tashfeen Malik Posted Her Allegiance to ISIS, On Facebook... During the Attack



> That Fox British reporter said that Farook had a problem with a Jewish victim in the attack, who was said to have been "outspoken" about Muslim violence.
> 
> *Well! I guess Farook showed him that Islam was a Religion of Peace.*


M'bold.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> So, let's talk _female_ terrorists...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, at least she wasn't a refugee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

fjnmusic said:


> Agreed. Same for the non-average Christians who take the literal word of the Bible and believe it's okay to stone a woman to death, or kill your first born child because of the voices in your head. Actually, all three Abrahamic religions—Judaism, Christianity and Islam—have that last one in common.


No they don't. Jesus never endorsed any of those things.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Been away for a while, real life stuff to deal with...

It seems to me that the various "parties" here are entrenched in their various beliefs. 

That is understandable, it is the same as it ever was.

Nothing much more to say.

Peace out and remember the line in the sand can always be re-drawn, until the point that it can't.... Same as it ever was.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

heavyall said:


> No they don't. Jesus never endorsed any of those things.


Unlike Mohammed who endorsed everything ISIS is doing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Been away for a while, real life stuff to deal with...
> 
> It seems to me that the various "parties" here are entrenched in their various beliefs.
> 
> ...


Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Paix, mon ami.


Peace to you my friend...

just wait one second, so you have moved?!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

heavyall said:


> No they don't. Jesus never endorsed any of those things.



Jesus didn't have to. If you follow the New Testament then you also accept the Old Testament.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Peace to you my friend...
> 
> just wait one second, so you have moved?!


Yes, we moved to Lunenburg, NS back in Aug. 2014. I am still fully employed as a full time full professor at Memorial Univ., but will retire on Dec. 31st, 2015. I shall become a sessional on Jan. 6th, 2016, so I guess I shall be semi-retired. Such is Life.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

fjnmusic said:


> Jesus didn't have to. If you follow the New Testament then you also accept the Old Testament.


Accept that it exists. Accept that it's history. Accept that it contains prophecy. Any and all violence or punishments? No. Jesus very specifically instructed his followers not to do anything like that, and he led by example. 



MacGuiver said:


> Unlike Mohammed who endorsed everything ISIS is doing.


Endorsed, ordered, and led by example by actively doing much of it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Where does your shocking ignorance of religion emerge from? You are completely wrong on this.



fjnmusic said:


> Jesus didn't have to. If you follow the New Testament then you also accept the Old Testament.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

heavyall said:


> Accept that it exists. Accept that it's history. Accept that it contains prophecy. Any and all violence or punishments? No. Jesus very specifically instructed his followers not to do anything like that, and he led by example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, Jesus issues new directives about some matters, but he also very much embraced other aspects of his heritage, you know, being Jewish and all. He wasn't fond of stonings, for example. Point is, if you want to claim to be Christian, you have to accept both the Old and New Testaments as part of your faith, flawed though they may be. And there are plenty of sections that are just as nasty as anything in the Q'uran. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Where does your shocking ignorance of religion emerge from? You are completely wrong on this.



Twelve years of Catholic schooling, pal. That's why there readings from both the Old and New Testament every week at mass. Where does YOUR shocking ignorance of religion come from if I may ask the same question? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

fjnmusic said:


> Point is, if you want to claim to be Christian, you have to accept both the Old and New Testaments as part of your faith


Categorically false. Christians are under the new covenant.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

heavyall said:


> Categorically false. Christians are under the new covenant.



Categorically you don't know what you're talking about. Clearly you've skipped a few Sunday school classes, especially the "in fulfillment of the scriptures" part.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

fjnmusic said:


> Categorically you don't know what you're talking about. Clearly you've skipped a few Sunday school classes, especially the "in fulfillment of the scriptures" part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly my point: Jesus' coming was a fulfilment of the scriptures. We are no longer bound by the old covenant. It's important to know the history, but the rules (and especially the punishments) no longer apply.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Twelve years of Catholic schooling, pal. That's why there readings from both the Old and New Testament every week at mass. Where does YOUR shocking ignorance of religion come from if I may ask the same question?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That means nothing. Social justice warriors took over the schools in the 70s and most kids couldn't tell you basics like the 10 commandments but they were ninjas with the scissors cutting out construction paper rainbows. I know this because I went to the same schools. Heck these days the Catholic kids can barely recite the Lord's Prayer but they all know about pink shirt day and global warming.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> That means nothing. Social justice warriors took over the schools in the 70s and most kids couldn't tell you basics like the 10 commandments but they were ninjas with the scissors cutting out construction paper rainbows. I know this because I went to the same schools. Heck these days the Catholic kids can barely recite the Lord's Prayer but they all know about pink shirt day and global warming.


I'm shocked to hear some Catholic school teachers spout appalling misinformation--thy simply don't know the basics of the faith they represent, yet crow their nonsense at the top of their lungs.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

heavyall said:


> Exactly my point: Jesus' coming was a fulfilment of the scriptures. We are no longer bound by the old covenant. It's important to know the history, but the rules (and especially the punishments) no longer apply.



So why does Catholic mass still include Old Testament and New Testament readings if the OT ones are no loner relevant? Perhaps you weren't listening closely enough to notice that the readings came from two different sections of the same people. If the OT part were no longer relevant, there would be no need to refer to it. Clearly you have not been to church in a long time, or if you have, clearly you have not been paying attention.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> That means nothing. Social justice warriors took over the schools in the 70s and most kids couldn't tell you basics like the 10 commandments but they were ninjas with the scissors cutting out construction paper rainbows. I know this because I went to the same schools. Heck these days the Catholic kids can barely recite the Lord's Prayer but they all know about pink shirt day and global warming.



I will agree with you there on the current issues part. However, there are definitely two readings every Sunday mass, one from the OT and one from the NT—three when you count the Gospel reading. If the OT were not relevant or part of the Liturgy of the Word, it wouldn't be there. Yes, not EVERY passage is cited (same with the NT) but they are definitely part of the Catechism.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I'm shocked to hear some Catholic school teachers spout appalling misinformation--thy simply don't know the basics of the faith they represent, yet crow their nonsense at the top of their lungs.



Sounds like you haven't been to a Catholic mass in a long time—if ever. I'd be happy to read your account if an actual Catholic mass that doesn't include a reading from the Old Testament along with the New, followed by a Gospel Reading. And don't forget the Responsorial Psalm, also taken from the Old Testamemt. You should really not spout such ignorance when clearly you don't know of what you speak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Perhaps this article can lend some perspective, at least as far as Christians and Catholics are concerned. Christians are both bound and not bound by the laws of the Old Testament. Confusing? It's like cherry picking on a grand scale.

"Think not that I have come to abolish the law and the prophets; I have come not to abolish them but to fulfill them. " – JC 

http://www.catholic.com/magazine/articles/why-we-are-not-bound-by-everything-in-the-old-law


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> "Think not that I have come to abolish the law and the prophets; I have come not to abolish them but to fulfill them. " – JC


I don't think you understand what this means.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I don't think you understand what this means.



I don't think you understand what this means. And since you don't even know what I think this means, this should prove to be yet another conversation based on mistaken assumptions. These are the actual words—well, translated a number of times, since the original words were in Hebrew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You know the words but you have no understanding. 

The Mosaic law demanded perfection. Christ did not abolish (overthrow) those laws, but fulfilled them by living a life completely devoid of sin. By fulfilling Mosaic law he ushered in a new covenant between God and humankind.



fjnmusic said:


> I don't think you understand what this means. And since you don't even know what I think this means, this should prove to be yet another conversation based on mistaken assumptions. These are the actual words—well, translated a number of times, since the original words were in Hebrew.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> You know the words but you have no understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mosaic law demanded perfection. Christ did not abolish (overthrow) those laws, but fulfilled them by living a life completely devoid of sin. By fulfilling Mosaic law he ushered in a new covenant between God and humankind.



Except for that time when he had a tantrum and flipped over the tables in the Temple. I suppose you can equivocate that one as not sinful somehow. You do not understand the big picture nor the symbolic importance, although you seem to think you are an expert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes, I equivocate that as not sinful. And I'm far more of an expert than you are, it seems.

It doesn't matter if you believe that Christ sinned by overthrowing the merchant tables, because you don't believe much of Christianity anyway. Your disbelief does not change the intrinsic meaning of the verse in the context of the Bible.



fjnmusic said:


> Except for that time when he had a tantrum and flipped over the tables in the Temple. I suppose you can equivocate that one as not sinful somehow. You do not understand the big picture nor the symbolic importance, although you seem to think you are an expert.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Yes, I equivocate that as not sinful. And I'm far more of an expert than you are, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if you believe that Christ sinned by overthrowing the merchant tables, because you don't believe much of Christianity anyway. Your disbelief does not change the intrinsic meaning of the verse in the context of the Bible.



Stop telling me what you presume I believe, you arrogant pseudo-intellect. You have no right, any more than anyone can tell you what you believe. This is why you don't get along with people very well. You show no respect. Ever. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't presume you believe these things. You've already stated them as your beliefs on EhMac.



fjnmusic said:


> Stop telling me what you presume I believe, you arrogant pseudo-intellect. You have no right, any more than anyone can tell you what you believe. This is why you don't get along with people very well. You show no respect. Ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I don't presume you believe these things. You've already stated them as your beliefs on EhMac.



I believe many things, many of which you wouldn't understand. You don't know me. Not really. And you're not going to with that attitude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I doubt there's anything you believe which I could not understand.

However, the matter at hand is a specific aspect of Christianity. I don't need really feel a need to know you. But I know what you have already said at EhMac regarding this subject, and that's what matters in this case.





fjnmusic said:


> I believe many things, many of which you wouldn't understand. You don't know me. Not really. And you're not going to with that attitude.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I doubt there's anything you believe which I could not understand.
> 
> 
> 
> However, the matter at hand is a specific aspect of Christianity. I don't need really feel a need to know you. But I know what you have already said at EhMac regarding this subject, and that's what matters in this case.



Take empathy for a guy like Omar Khadr, for example. There's something you don't understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I understand it, but I am personally neutral on Khadr.



fjnmusic said:


> Take empathy for a guy like Omar Khadr, for example. There's something you don't understand.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

'Syria revenge' stabbing in London being treated as TERROR attack



> A 'MACHETE-WIELDING' man who slashed an unassuming passenger's throat at a London station as he shouted 'This is for Syria' is being treated as a terror suspect, police have revealed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, nothing to worry about with Islam . . .

Ammunition, propaganda found after France mosque closure


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

About all that help Muslims are forthcoming with...

Fmr. FBI Counterterrorism Agent: We’ve Received ‘Nearly Zero Help’ from U.S. Muslim Community Since 9/11



> Though President Barack Obama claimed that America must “enlist Muslim communities” to combat terrorism in his Sunday evening Oval Office address, former FBI Counterterrorism Agent John Guandolo said...that since 9/11, “we collectively have received nearly zero help from the Muslim Community.”


First off, no surprise.

Second off, Obama actually used the "T" word. Not only is that the surprise, it must have hurt...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting...

San Bernardino attacker linked to Mississauga school



> The founder of a number of Islamic religious schools — including one in Mississauga — is defending their teachings after it was revealed that one of the San Bernardino killers is a former student.


California shooter attended Islamic school whose founder lives in Canada



> The woman who carried out last week's mass shooting in California with her husband had attended an Islamic religious school, or madrassa, founded by a Pakistani scholar who now lives in Canada, intelligence officials and the school said Monday.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Most Pakistanis Support Terror



> _"On or about Nov. 18th... there was a deposit of $28,500 into Syed Farook's bank account."_


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow: Rafia Farook, Mother of Terrorist Killer Syed Farook, Is Member of Hardline Islamic Society



> _Rafia Farook, the mother of San Bernardino terrorist Syed Rizwan Farook, is an active member of the Islamic Circle of North America (ICNA), a Muslim organization that promotes the establishment of a caliphate and has ties to a radical Pakistani political group called Jamaat-e-Islami.
> 
> Farook’s affiliation with ICNA was revealed on Friday when MSNBC and other new outlets scoured the Farooks’ apartment in Redlands, Cal. An MSNBC reporter found a certificate of appreciation presented to Safia Farook last summer by ICNA's sisters' wing._​


Related:

EXCLUSIVE: Shooting targets, GoPro packaging, hammer and 'vise grips' found by FBI in car belonging to San Bernardino shooter's MOTHER



> FBI agents found an empty GoPro package, shooting targets and tools inside a car belonging to the mother of San Bernardino mass shooter Syed Farook, Daily Mail Online can reveal.
> 
> Authorities have repeatedly denied rumors that Farook, 28, and his wife Tashfeen Malik, 27, strapped recording devices to their body armor as they stormed the Inland Regional Center, slaughtering 14 people and wounding 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Isis papers: leaked documents show how Isis is building its state



> A leaked internal Islamic State manual shows how the terrorist group has set about building a state in Iraq and Syria complete with government departments, a treasury and an economic programme for self-sufficiency, the Guardian can reveal.
> 
> The 24-page document, obtained by the Guardian, sets out a blueprint for establishing foreign relations, a fully fledged propaganda operation, and centralised control over oil, gas and the other vital parts of the economy.
> 
> ...


M'bold.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

FeXL said:


> The Isis papers: leaked documents show how Isis is building its state
> 
> 
> 
> M'bold.


Planet Money did an episode on this recently. It's amazing how well documented their larceny is. Theft and looting is meticulously tallied. They've gone from destroying antiquities to realizing they can sell them to collectors -- and they've unearthed some things that archeologists have never seen before. Like fully intact Roman sculptures that no one even knew existed. They are paying their people really good money too -- all in US dollars.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmmm . . .

Multiple cell phone purchases at 3 Missouri Walmarts raise suspicions | fox4kc.com


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope. No way if we ever release them they'll turn on us again. Not a chance...

Ex-Guantanamo detainee now an al Qaeda leader in Yemen



> Al Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) released a new video featuring a former Guantanamo detainee, Ibrahim Qosi, who is also known as Sheikh Khubayb al Sudani.
> 
> In July 2010, Qosi plead guilty to charges of conspiracy and material support for terrorism before a military commission. His plea was part of a deal in which he agreed to cooperate with prosecutors during his remaining time in US custody. Qosi was transferred to his home country of Sudan two years later, in July 2012.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting.

San Bernardino plot thickens: 'Nerdy' neighbor who bought guns for San Bernardino shooter and may have planned earlier 2012 attack with Farook was also married to terrorist's sister-in-law (but she lived with another man)



> As the FBI probes whether the marriage between Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik was arranged by a terror group, questions have been raised over the union of another couple linked to the killers.
> 
> Earlier today it was revealed that Enrique Marquez, the 'nerdy' best friend of Farook who bought the assault rifles used in last week's atrocity, was married to Farook's sister-in-law Mariya Chernykh.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Women & children are OK. Trust us...

Female bomber detonates explosives in Afghanistan, killing her three children and an officer



> An Afghan official says a woman detonated her explosives’ vest at a checkpoint in eastern Nangarhar province, killing her three children and an officer who stopped their suspicious-looking car.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup--Obama is getting tough on terrorism (investigations):

Whistleblower: Feds Shut Down Terror Investigation That Could Have Prevented San Bernardino Attack | The Daily Caller



> A former Department of Homeland Security agent says that an investigation he was conducting into a fundamentalist Islamic group operating in the U.S. may have helped stop San Bernardino jihadi Syed Farook had the government not shut down his probe.
> 
> During an interview with Fox News’ Megyn Kelly on Thursday, Philip Haney said that in 2012 as an agent with U.S. Customs and Border Protection’s National Targeting Center, he opened an investigation into a Sunni Islamic group called, Tablighi Jamaat, a subset of the fundamentalist Deobandi movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

But...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Swiss authorities arrest two Syrians with traces of explosives in car



> Swiss media and Reuters have reported that authorities are looking for four men believed to have been in Geneva this week. A van with Belgian plates and two men entered Switzerland from France via the Jura mountains on Tuesday and went back to France after a few hours, Swiss television said.
> 
> Earlier on Friday, Swiss President Simonetta Sommaruga said that Swiss federal authorities had put Geneva on a high security alert this week after getting a tip from foreign authorities about a suspected Islamic State cell in the region.
> 
> Two sources confirmed to Reuters that the Central Intelligence Agency had provided a photo of four men to Swiss authorities on Wednesday, saying they could be on Swiss territory.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Again, interesting... (not the least of which that MotherCorpse actually broke the story)

Mississauga school halts classes after news former students tried to join ISIS



> Classes were cancelled Tuesday at the Mississauga, Ont. school that's at the centre of a controversy after a CBC News investigation found four women who studied there left Canada to join ISIS.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, ya don't like reading about reality from a white guy posting links about Islam written by other white guys.

Fine. Then take the time to watch the video contained herein by a Pakistani born Muslim Canadian female.

Those Moderate Muslims: By The Numbers

The numbers she quotes are staggering...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, because someone was afraid of "racial profiling", people died & will continue to die...

Southern California jihadists



> There are terrorists in our midst and they arrived here using legal means right under the noses of the federal law enforcement agencies whose mission is to stop them. *That is not due to malfeasance or lack of effort on the part of these officers; it is due to the restrictions placed on them by the Obama administration.*
> 
> I was a firsthand witness to how these policies deliberately prevented scrutiny of Islamist groups. The two San Bernardino jihadists, Syed Farook and Tashfeen Malik, may have benefited from the administration’s closure of an investigation I initiated on numerous groups infiltrating radicalized individuals into this country.


M'bold.

Revealing.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Islamic State’s suspected inroads into America



> Federal prosecutors have charged 73 men and women around the country in connection with the Islamic State. So far, 22 have been convicted. Men outnumber women in those cases by about 6 to 1. The average age of the individuals is 26. One is a minor. The FBI says that, in a handful of cases, it has disrupted plots targeting U.S. military or law enforcement personnel.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting.

US guards with guns to patrol British airports for the first time under controversial new plans being discussed by London and Washington



> Gun-toting US border guards with the power to search holidaymakers will be stationed at British airports for the first time, under controversial plans being discussed by Washington and London.
> 
> The US Department of Homeland Security wants to introduce the scheme at airports worldwide, including Heathrow and Manchester, to reduce the risk of Islamic State terrorists flying to America.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This was discussed (approved? implemented?) for Canada under Harper:

Could armed U.S. border guards be coming to Union Station? | Toronto Star

Why the heck not? The Americans have made so many enemies, they pretty much have to put cops all around the world wherever their troops can't be stationed to enforce their hegemony....










(TheNation)

See also: The History Reader - A History Blog from St. Martins Press


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Didn't you post this last April when it published?



CubaMark said:


> This was discussed (approved? implemented?) for Canada under Harper:
> 
> Could armed U.S. border guards be coming to Union Station? | Toronto Star
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> This was discussed (approved? implemented?) for Canada under Harper:
> 
> Could armed U.S. border guards be coming to Union Station? | Toronto Star
> 
> ...


Better armed US troops within our borders than the poorly vetted refugees the Libs are allowing in.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, it's all their fault, idn't it.

I'm no supporter of US foreign policy, period. However, ISIS is not of their conjuring...



CubaMark said:


> The Americans have made so many enemies...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> I'm no supporter of US foreign policy, period. However, ISIS is not of their conjuring...


Did you say that with a straight face? :yikes:

There are some out there who draw very direct connections between ISIS and the USA, but you may find them to be a little too "far out" for your taste.

But the UK's "The Guardian" newspaper, well-known for its investigative journalism, also offers a convincing exploration of how the West (primarily USA and UK) played a large part in allowing ISIS (aka "Al-Qaida in Iraq") to flourish...

*Now the truth emerges: how the US fuelled the rise of Isis in Syria and Iraq*

A revealing light on how we got here has now been shone by a recently declassified secret US intelligence report, written in August 2012, which uncannily predicts – and effectively welcomes – the prospect of a “Salafist principality” in eastern Syria and an al-Qaida-controlled Islamic state in Syria and Iraq. In stark contrast to western claims at the time, the Defense Intelligence Agency document identifies al-Qaida in Iraq (which became Isis) and fellow Salafists as the “major forces driving the insurgency in Syria” – and states that “western countries, the Gulf states and Turkey” were supporting the opposition’s efforts to take control of eastern Syria.

Raising the “possibility of establishing a declared or undeclared Salafist principality”, the Pentagon report goes on, “this is exactly what the supporting powers to the opposition want, in order to isolate the Syrian regime, which is considered the strategic depth of the Shia expansion (Iraq and Iran)”.

Which is pretty well exactly what happened two years later. The report isn’t a policy document. It’s heavily redacted and there are ambiguities in the language. But the implications are clear enough. A year into the Syrian rebellion, the US and its allies weren’t only supporting and arming an opposition they knew to be dominated by extreme sectarian groups; they were prepared to countenance the creation of some sort of “Islamic state” – despite the “grave danger” to Iraq’s unity – as a Sunni buffer to weaken Syria.

That doesn’t mean the US created Isis, of course, though some of its Gulf allies certainly played a role in it – as the US vice-president, Joe Biden, acknowledged last year. But there was no al-Qaida in Iraq until the US and Britain invaded. And the US has certainly exploited the existence of Isis against other forces in the region as part of a wider drive to maintain western control.​
*Mother Jones also looks at the USA-ISIS relationship:*
How the US Helped ISIS Grow Into a Monster​


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Yes, it's all their fault, idn't it.
> 
> I'm no supporter of US foreign policy, period. However, ISIS is not of their conjuring...


I would have to disagree in part. Obama's dealings with Muslim countries has been nothing but bizarre:

* his insistence on regime change in Libya and Egypt.
* allowing Iraq and Afghanistan to collapse following troop withdrawal
* nutzo nuke deal with Iran
* weird and inconsistent policies in Syria.

Obama tended the garden of those groups quite nicely.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I jes' luvs me a post that furnishes its own rebuttal...

What I said:



FeXL said:


> However, ISIS is not of their conjuring...


What you quoted:



CubaMark said:


> That doesn’t mean the US created Isis, of course...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Cultural appropriation.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Curious, idn't it...

Cleric Who Claimed He Barely Knew San Bernardino Terrorists Exchanged Dozens of Messages with Farook



> _The cleric acting as spokesman for the San Bernardino mosque where terrorist Syed Rizwan Farook worshipped claims he barely knew Farook and didn’t know his terrorist wife at all. But phone records and other evidence uncovered by federal investigators cast suspicion on his story.
> 
> The FBI has questioned the cleric, Roshan Zamir Abbassi, about his phone communications with Farook —* including a flurry of at least 38 messages over a two-week span in June, coinciding with the deadly Muslim terrorist attack on two military sites in Chattanooga, Tenn.*_


Bold from link.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

But the women are fine!!!

ISIS 'female Gestapo' kill and mutilate mum because she was BREASTFEEDING



> Islamic State's 'female Gestapo' mutilated and killed a mum - because she was breastfeeding her son.
> 
> The innocent mother covered her son with her burqa to hide him, but members of the Al-Khansa brigade spotted her and meted out their barbaric punishment.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Exclusive: Seized documents reveal Islamic State's Department of 'War Spoils'



> Islamic State has set up departments to handle "war spoils," including slaves, and the exploitation of natural resources such as oil, creating the trappings of government that enable it to manage large swaths of Syria and Iraq and other areas.
> 
> *The hierarchical bureaucracy*, including petty rivalries between officials, and legal codes in the form of religious fatwas are detailed in a cache of documents seized by U.S. Special Operations Forces in a May raid in Syria that killed top IS financial official Abu Sayyaf. Reuters has reviewed some of the documents.


M'bold.

Bureaucracy? That's what'll do them in...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on that whole "Religion of Peace" thing...

Islamic State okays taking organs of living non-Muslims



> The Islamic State scholars argue that "If the jurists had permitted, when necessary, the consumption of human flesh as a means counter to death or harm, then it is even more appropriate to transplant of organs from the apostate to the Muslim to save the life of the latter. *This is especially true because it was ruled that the apostate's life and organs are not protected. On the contrary, the apostate's life and organs don't have to be respected and can be taken with impunity.*"


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Even more...

ISIS poster girl 'became sex slave' before being 'beaten to death with a HAMMER'



> An unnamed Tunisian woman who also travelled to Syria to join ISIS last year but later escaped, has told officials that she was kept in a house with 17-year-old Samra Kesinovic where they were forced to provide sexual services to ISIS fighters.
> 
> She said the girl had tried to escape several times, and after the last attempt, Samra had been beaten with a hammer so severely that she died from her injuries.
> 
> The Tunisian woman said they had lived together in the house and were regarded as a "sexual present for new fighters".


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Another one.

Muslim in Pennsylvania Busted Seeking to Buy Yazidi Slave Girls



> Now an ISIS supporter in Pennsylvania has been busted and his social media accounts show an interest in enslaving non-Muslims; which is what ISIS stands for.
> 
> "I'm considering buying one girl inshallah once I arrive in Islamic State".
> 
> ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

The Spymasters

A must watch for all those lefties thinking that information sharing between government departments makes us less safe and our privacy is at threat.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

How ISIS is developing driver-free vehicles



> ISIS is developing driver-free cars in a bid to carry out spectacular attacks against the West, it has emerged.
> 
> Scientists and ballistics experts have been employed by the terror group to create sophisticated new weapons intended to bring bloodshed to Europe.
> 
> From a 'jihadi university' in the Syrian city of Raqqa, they are working on building remote-controlled vehicles which can be used as mobile bombs in devastating strikes.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

7 Questions for Those Who Claim Islam is "Just Another Religion" 

Good questions...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Charlie Hebdo anniversary: Paris police shoot man dead



> French officials say the man shouted "Allahu Akbar!" (God is Great) outside a police station in Goutte d'Or, near Montmartre, where police shot and killed him.
> 
> He was wielding a knife and bomb disposal experts were brought in after wires were seen extending from his body.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further from the "Religion of Peace" & "It's OK, they're only women & children".

Female ISIS jihadi tortures Syrian girl to death for wearing clothes that violate the group's Islamic dress code



> A Syrian girl has been tortured to death by a female member of the Islamic State group in the northern city of Manbij, where US-backed rebels have launched an anti-ISIS offensive.
> 
> The victim, only 21-year-old, was arrested last week for violating the strict Islamic dress code imposed by the group.
> 
> She died under torture at the hands of a female jihadi, known as Oum Farouq, according to ARA News.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

More ammunition for haters. http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news...p+supporters+kicked+rally/11641597/story.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> More ammunition for haters. Muslim woman accused of having bomb by Trump supporters kicked out of rally — for protesting silently


It always provides more perspective when you dig out all the facts:

What CNN left out about the Muslim woman asked to leave the rally in S.C. | Examiner.com


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> It always provides more perspective when you dig out all the facts:
> 
> 
> 
> What CNN left out about the Muslim woman asked to leave the rally in S.C. | Examiner.com



And? Your "facts" just make the Trump camp sound even more xenophobic. That strategy didn't work for Harper, and it may very well not work for Trump either. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CM where are you finding Doonesbury now? 

Used to be in the Yahoo Comics but YC seems to be as dead as a campaign promise for Transparent Government.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's why Trump suggested clamping down on tourist visas.



CubaMark said:


>


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What part of "No protesters allowed at the rally" did you not understand?



fjnmusic said:


> And? Your "facts" just make the Trump camp sound even more xenophobic. That strategy didn't work for Harper, and it may very well not work for Trump either.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just who is hating whom?



fjnmusic said:


> More ammunition for haters.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Just who is hating whom?


Flames coming out of his mouth, out of his eyes, out of his whatever.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Flames coming out of his mouth, out of his eyes, out of his whatever.



Mostly out of your anus actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Now _that's_ less inflammatory terminology. Well done!

_(Be honest--you didn't get the joke, did you?)_



fjnmusic said:


> Mostly out of your anus actually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Flames coming out of his mouth, out of his eyes, out of his whatever.


I think he took it the wrong way. It was a legit question, not an accusation. 

FJN is calling someone a hater. I'm just looking for clarification: who is FJN accusing of being a hater & what is he/she/it hating? On what basis is the accusation being made?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It may just be "progressive" dog whistling. I think the guilty party is supposed to out him or herself and throw themselves at the mercy of the tribunal.



FeXL said:


> I think he took it the wrong way. It was a legit question, not an accusation.
> 
> FJN is calling someone a hater. I'm just looking for clarification: who is FJN accusing of being a hater & what is he/she/it hating? On what basis is the accusation being made?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Now _that's_ less inflammatory terminology. Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> _(Be honest--you didn't get the joke, did you?)_



It wasn't a joke. It's taken me years to figure out you are nothing more than a troll. Trolls are a waste of my time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think you should do whatever helps you relieve the awful stress you appear to be under.



fjnmusic said:


> It wasn't a joke. It's taken me years to figure out you are nothing more than a troll. Trolls are a waste of my time.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I think you should do whatever helps you relieve the awful stress you appear to be under.



I'm doing just that. Goodbye, troll.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Farewell, fjn! I've enjoyed our interactions and am sorry you have not enjoyed them as well.



fjnmusic said:


> I'm doing just that. Goodbye, troll.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Farewell, fjn! I've enjoyed our interactions and am sorry you have not enjoyed them as well.



I used to. Sometimes. But lately you've become very argumentative and not all that pleasant to be around. Maybe you should consider your approach. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> CM where are you finding Doonesbury now?


Washington Post! Doonesbury


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's surely a sign that things have changed for the better when Doonesbury is difficult to find.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I think you should do whatever helps you relieve the awful stress you appear to be under.


Amen brother, the pot calling the kettle black. 

He does exactly the same things that we all do and yet he still feels the need to stir the pot when it is not called for... and at the same time proclaims innocence. Aside from skippy I can't think of anyone else who has called someone an asshole and reveled in doing so and yet he still calls you an asshole. He clearly has blinders on when it comes to his own posts.

I wish I could send links to the posts that he makes here to his students, his school board and principal. I think they would be shocked, but then again maybe not. Maybe that is just how they roll in Sherwood Park.

I hope he is the exception and not the rule.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> Amen brother, the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You take things so personally on an Internet forum, Steve. You want personal revenge for your own sake, and you would risk a man's livelihood to do it. Posts here are addressed to you, not my students. You are worse than an asshole; you are a snake. And by the way, he can hear you when you post about him on an Internet forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Could just as easily been posted the the MSM thread...

Two "Mohameds" shoot up a Calgary bar, and NO ONE in the Media Party says the word "terrorism"



> If you go to the story inside the newspaper, *you have to read all the way down to the 25th paragraph before you get to the name of the accused — the two Mohameds.*
> 
> I examined literally 15 news stories — CBC, CTV, Canadian Press, etc., on this, and not one of them mentioned the word terrorism, even though the police said it was a possibility.
> 
> To me, that’s the really scary news out of Calgary. Not that two Mohameds shot up a bar. *But that every journalist in the country did their level best to avoid talking about terrorism.*


M'bold.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Could just as easily been posted the the MSM thread...
> 
> Two "Mohameds" shoot up a Calgary bar, and NO ONE in the Media Party says the word "terrorism"


I gotta say this about Ezra - he is brilliant at what he does. Twist words, carefully craft misleading statements, offer his version of 'the truth', mangle facts... all to drive his narrative that all muslims are evil and must be banished from this earth. He's a hateful person who deserves his banishment from the airwaves to the little ultra-conservative corner of the interweb that he currently occupies.

His piece on the shooting at the Calgary bar (which is *so* out of character for Calgary nightclubs, eh?) will no doubt convince the paranoid and bigoted – those who long ago convinced themselves.

I could spend the rest of the night deconstructing Ezra's bull**** re: the Calgary Herald report... "...all the way down in the 25th paragraph!...." when all but a couple of these "paragraphs" are only one sentence long; and when he specifically describes the actions of the gunman's pal (?) who gets out of the back seat of the car to "...try and pull bouncers off the gunman until police come and tackle him too..." *which didn't happen*. The video is right there in front of your eyes, and *Ezra is lying about what it depicts.*

There so much more... his _gosh golly them folk got the fright of their lives holy smokes_ schtick is laughable. His obsession with the word 'terrorism' in a case pretty clearly seems to have no jihadist character to it speaks to his dog whistle stirring up of racial hatred. 

The entire video is cringeworthy, and I am fascinated at the willingness of you (and others in here) to give him any credibility whatsoever.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Ezra: Brilliantly conniving and duplicitous. Those should be worth some points in a game of Scrabble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> I gotta say this about Ezra - he is brilliant at what he does. Twist words, carefully craft misleading statements, offer his version of 'the truth', mangle facts... all to drive his narrative that all muslims are evil and must be banished from this earth.


All the ranting aside, the part both Calgarians and all Canadians should be concerned about, is a particular group's participation in gangs, using illegal handguns and violence against innocent people while they ply their criminal trade. It seems be they Somali or Muslim, Jamaican or whatever, certain groups tend to come to this country with the only intent to live off the proceeds of crime and spread fear and violence among innocent citizens. Those types should be deported immediately when caught.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> All the ranting aside, the part both Calgarians and all Canadians should be concerned about, is a particular group's participation in gangs, using illegal handguns and violence against innocent people while they ply their criminal trade. It seems be they Somali or Muslim, Jamaican or whatever, certain groups tend to come to this country with the only intent to live off the proceeds of crime and spread fear and violence among innocent citizens. Those types should be deported immediately when caught.



When you narrow it down that specifically, of course it's easy to agree. The problem is when we generalize those bad traits to all Somalis, Muslims, Jamaicans or whatever, because it's easier to be racist and xenophobic than to actually make an effort to get to know people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> When you narrow it down that specifically, of course it's easy to agree. The problem is when we generalize those bad traits to all Somalis, Muslims, Jamaicans or whatever, because it's easier to be racist and xenophobic than to actually make an effort to get to know people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep stereotypical visions that have also long been applied to leathered motorcyclists, even though many of them are now going both bald and long in the tooth.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Yep stereotypical visions that have also long been applied to leathered motorcyclists, even though many of them are now going both bald and long in the tooth.



Yup. Bikers are another victim of stereotypes. They were nice people in that Mask movie however. Maybe not so much Sons of Anarchy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

It's not a matter of "if", but of "how fast".

Understanding the Caliphate Curve



> Islamic Supremacist organizations like ISIS can be graded on the “Caliphate curve”. The Caliphate curve is based on how quickly an Islamic organization wants to achieve the Caliphate. What we describe as “extreme” or “moderate” is really the speed at which an Islamic group seeks to recreate the Caliphate.
> 
> ISIS is at the extreme end of the scale, not because it tortures, kills and rapes, but because it implemented the Caliphate immediately. The atrocities for which ISIS has become known are typical of a functioning Caliphate. The execution of Muslims who do not submit to the Caliph, the ethnic cleansing and sexual slavery of non-Muslims are not aberrations. They are normal behavior for a Caliphate.


Excellent read.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Muslim extremists' 'campaign of lies' to undermine the government's fight against terror



> An organised campaign to undermine Britain’s fight against terrorism can be revealed today.
> 
> *Islamist activists linked to Cage, a group known to sympathise with terrorists, are using coordinated leaks to mainstream news organisations, including the BBC, to spread fear and confusion in Muslim communities about the Government’s anti-terror policy, Prevent.*
> 
> Investigations by the Telegraph reveal that several widely reported recent stories about Prevent are false or exaggerated – and many of the supposedly “ordinary Muslim” victims are in fact activists in the campaign, known as Prevent Watch.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

DHS and the Dearborn Muslim community: A relationship on the rocks?



> [DHS secretary] Johnson’s message included this plea to Muslims: “Terrorist organizations … seek to pull your youth into the pit of violent extremism. Help us to help you stop this. … If you see someone turning toward violence, say something. Say something to law enforcement, or to one of your community or religious leaders.”
> 
> Contrast the secretary’s comments with a poster on the website of the Council on American-Islamic Relations’ Michigan chapter, exhorting readers: *“If the FBI contacts you, contact us.”* The poster supplies CAIR-Michigan’s telephone number, 248-559-2247. While the FBI is part of the Department of Justice rather than the Department of Homeland Security, the message is consistent with CAIR’s oppositional attitude regarding government efforts to counter violent Islamism – including its opposition to a bill that would fund DHS counter-extremism efforts. The Arab American Institute has likewise been critical of government efforts to counter “violent extremism.”


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Where have we heard this before? Oh, yeah. From me...

(from a poll nearly a year old)

Most Canadians believe Western and Islamic societies “irreconcilable:” Poll



> Most Canadians think “irreconcilable” differences exist between Western and Muslim societies, according to polling to be revealed at this week’s Metropolis conference in Vancouver.
> 
> Whether it’s the rise of Islamic State zealots, the killing of free-speech advocates in Paris and Copenhagen or disputes over niqabs, the polling shows Canadians are not immune to global anxiety about religion-fuelled conflict.
> 
> ...


M'bold.

Sunovagun...

Compare that to the Hairdo:

Trudeau: We strive to show that “Islam is not incompatible” with Western values



> Trudeau maintained that by *sharing its values with Canadian Muslims and new Muslim immigrants* from Syria, Canada will be able to “dis-empower ISIL (a.k.a. The Islamic State, IS, ISIS, the Caliphate).”


M'bold.

Yeah, right...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> I gotta say this about Ezra - he is brilliant at what he does. Twist words, carefully craft misleading statements, offer his version of 'the truth', mangle facts... all to drive his narrative that all muslims are evil and must be banished from this earth. He's a hateful person who deserves his banishment from the airwaves to the little ultra-conservative corner of the interweb that he currently occupies.
> 
> His piece on the shooting at the Calgary bar (which is *so* out of character for Calgary nightclubs, eh?) will no doubt convince the paranoid and bigoted – those who long ago convinced themselves.
> 
> ...


For everything that you say it really isn't all that different from the MSM.

It all comes down to who you choose to believe. As "facts" are few and are far in between.

Mostly it comes down to interpretation and on which side of the fence you are on...

My old boss very often decided to sit on the fence as if that was a "bad" position to take. None the less it was/is a position that is all too often disregarded as being illegitimate.

"You have to pick a side" is sometimes not called for and being "on the fence" can be more powerful than choosing a side.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> ...It all comes down to who you choose to believe. As "facts" are few and are far in between.
> 
> Mostly it comes down to interpretation and on which side of the fence you are on...


With all due respect, no. There are facts that are quite plainly facts. As I noted above, and this is just one example, Ezra describes an event in the video that does not happen. But none of the TrueBelievers© will ever call him on it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> With all due respect, no. There are facts that are quite plainly facts. As I noted above, and this is just one example, Ezra describes an event in the video that does not happen. But none of the TrueBelievers© will ever call him on it.


With all due respect "facts" are conditional and relative, especially when it comes to human beings, let alone science. it all comes down to how we interpret the "facts" and what those "facts" mean, never mind Ezra.

A tree is just a tree but depending on what condition it is in It may be a hazard or worth saving, someone has to decide, but who?

What was yesterday's/today's "fact" can be tomorrow's fallacy, that is the way it has been since the beginning of time.

Coffee, bad... Coffee good, Coffee, bad... Coffee good,Coffee, bad... Coffee good, Coffee, bad... Coffee good... etc. etc...

Coffee remains coffee, it all depends on how we interpret it, i.e. conditional and relative.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ISIS: The Latest Phase of the Jihad



> The best way to understand the Islamic State (ISIS) is to see it as the next phase of al-Qaeda. All Sunni Islamic jihadi groups—Boko Haram, ISIS, Taliban, al-Shabaab, al-Qaeda, even Hamas—share the same motivations based on a literal and orthodox reading of Islamic history and doctrine: resurrecting a caliphate (which existed in various forms from 632 to 1924) that implements and spreads the totality of _sharia_, or Islamic law.


Good read.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hell hath no fury...

The former ISIS sex slaves waging war on their abusers: Hundreds of Yazidi women form an all-female battalion called the 'Sun Ladies' to launch massive assault on Mosul



> *Hundreds of former ISIS sex slaves have joined an all-female battalion to launch a massive assault against their abusers in Iraq.*
> 
> The Yazidi women – who call themselves the 'Force of the Sun Ladies' – have taken up arms in the quest for revenge but also to preserve the future of their race.
> 
> ...


M'bold.

It's a really crappy set of circumstances that brought them together but, good on them for having the courage to do so.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Was machete attack the work of lone-wolf terrorist? Man, 30, who stormed Israeli-owned Ohio restaurant and slashed four is identified as a 'Somali national'



> The FBI has joined the investigation into the machete-wielding man who stormed into an Ohio restaurant and attacked customers at dinner tables before being shot and killed by police.
> 
> Four people were injured in the attack at Nazareth Restaurant and Deli, a Mediterranean restaurant owned by an Israeli man in Columbus, on Thursday.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> With all due respect, no. There are facts that are quite plainly facts. As I noted above, and this is just one example, Ezra describes an event in the video that does not happen. But none of the TrueBelievers© will ever call him on it.


As I said before "facts" are open to interpretation and who "saw" what. It is the same within science. Yesterdays facts are tomorrows fallacies. I don't give a rat's add about Ezra, but sometimes he does have a point to make that is not all about "truebelievers".

He is often wrong and sometimes correct depending on the interpretation of the "facts", just like the rest of us. You seem to have the same "hate on" for Ezra that I have for Bill Maher. I hate the guy and everything he stands for, but on the rare occasion he does seem to get something correct. I think you need to think of Ezra like I think of Maher, both comedians in their own right and not take it too seriously.

I have met Ezra back in the day and he was a very affable fella, I didn't agree with everything he said but at least he was likable in person, someone who you could actually sit down with and have a beer and have an adult conversation.

Maybe Maher is the same but they both have their share of disinformation/misinterpretation to spread.

They are not "academics" they are entertainers. Huge difference.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The difference is that Ezra Levant does not portray himself as an entertainer, nor do his followers regard him as such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> The difference is that Ezra Levant does not portray himself as an entertainer, nor do his followers regard him as such.


Au contraire, he is totally entertaining, especially when he digs out stuff the MSM never even thinks about and embarrasses them in doing so. In fact they are so upset by his talent they pretend he does not exist and in the process miss some great scoops, although no more than they normally do with the skeleton staffs most of them pass off as a credible investigative force these days.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> The difference is that Ezra Levant does not portray himself as an entertainer, nor do his followers regard him as such.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? 

Then I don't think you get his rants or Bill Maher's, or Rick Myers. They are all being serious and funny, some more obviously one way or the other. Remember one person's joke is another person's insult.

But in truth they are all similar, they just do it in their own way, that you do not appreciate a certain person's humor is not their failing our yours, like with everything artistic (especially humor) it all comes down to taste.

Just like how I can't stand the taste of Bill Maher, he makes me sick. It doesn't mean he is right or wrong, he just makes me sick... kind of like plain tofu... yuck!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. About the tofu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

> Remember *one person's joke is another person's insult.*





fjnmusic said:


> I agree. About the tofu.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't agree with this then I guess you were very blessed while going through grade school and have never been subjected to bullying.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Isis in Mosul: Brutal metal instrument used to clip women's flesh shows increasing barbarity within 'caliphate's' own walls



> People in Mosul call it “the Biter” or “Clipper” – a metal instrument newly introduced by Isis officials to punish women whose clothes they claim do not completely conceal their body. A former school director, who fled from the city earlier this month, describes the tool as causing agonising pain by clipping off pieces of flesh.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Decapitated in her cot: Horrific details emerge of how burka-clad nanny left child's body in cot before parading through Moscow streets with little girl's head



> Horrific new details of how a nanny beheaded a four-year-old girl and paraded through the streets of Moscow with her severed head have been revealed.
> 
> The woman, dressed in a burka, threatened to blow herself up as she walked near Oktyabrskoye Pole metro station holding up the little girl's head.
> 
> Investigators claim she murdered the girl, who is believed to have learning difficulties, after starting a fire at the child's family home in a block of flats.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Horrible. The investigators suspect the nanny has mental health issues. How could she not?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Horrible anywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> Horrible anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? In Canada a guy on a bus beheads a fellow passenger and then eats his parts. 

Then do gooders set him free eight years later and allow him to legally change his name so he can disappear back into society. 

It is the Canadian system itself that is mentally ill.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> What? In Canada a guy on a bus beheads a fellow passenger and then eats his parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not disagreeing. I don't think the guy belonged in a prison, but he also didn't deserve to be free either. What if he decides to stop taking his meds again? At least they can monitor that on the forensics ward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What some would call ISIS others would call mentally ill...



CubaMark said:


> Horrible. The investigators suspect the nanny has mental health issues. How could she not?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Speaking of horrible . . .

ISIS Burned Alive Their Own Fighters Who Didn't Fight To The Death After Losing Ramadi Battle


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ISIS has established an international sex ring by smuggling kidnapped Yazidi slaves into countries including Afghanistan, Pakistan and Chechnya, freed women reveal



> ISIS terrorists have set up an international sex ring by smuggling kidnapped Yazidi women to foreign countries, rescued captives have revealed.
> 
> Dozens of women who were snatched from Yazidi villages across northern Iraq are said to have been taken to nations including Afghanistan, Pakistan, Libya and Chechnya, where they are being held as sex slaves.
> 
> The terror group abducted hundreds of women and young girls when it laid siege on the undefended towns in August 2014, killing thousands of men in the process.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I post this article not to celebrate the death of a jihadi but to highlight the fact that we have returned terrorists walking around our fair country.

Son of ex-Ottawa cleric who urged youths to ‘take part in jihad’ dies fighting government in Libya: reports



> The director of the Canadian Security Intelligence Service, Michel Coulombe, was expected to be asked about the number of Canadians active in terrorism abroad when he testifies Monday at the Senate National Security and Defence committee.
> 
> About 180 extremists have left Canada to take part in overseas terrorism — 100 of them in Syria and Iraq alone, Coulombe told reporters recently. *Another 60 are now back in Canada after taking part in extremist activities.*


M'bold.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh good, I feel so much safer now.

http://www.torontosun.com/2016/03/0...ign=RCMP+not+charging+jihadis+who+say+'sorry'


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*One of ISIS's top commanders the US likely just killed was a 'star pupil' of US special-forces training*








Omar al-Shishani stands next to the group's spokesman among a group of fighters as they declare the elimination of the border between Iraq and Syria in 2014. 

On Tuesday, the US military cautiously celebrated what has the potential, if confirmed, of being a major victory in the fight against ISIS.
A US airstrike on Tuesday was believed to have killed ISIS's "minister of war," Abu Omar al-Shishani, also called Omar the Chechen.

If true, such a strike will seriously hinder ISIS's tactical abilities on the ground as well as the group's ability to recruit foreign fighters from the Caucasus region.

Aside from ISIS's "caliph," Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the Georgian ex-commando Omar al-Shishani was the most recognizable and popular of the powerful terrorist group's leaders.

Sporting a recognizable red beard and happy to pose for photos, Shishani has acted as a very public face for some of ISIS's most notorious successes.

It was Shishani who posed with the stolen US Humvees that ISIS had seized from Mosul and brought back into Syria.

And it was Shishani who led successful ISIS military campaigns throughout Syria as well as a blitz through western Iraq that put the group within 100 miles of Baghdad.

These military successes are not simply the result of any innate military capabilities. Instead, Shishani spent years conducting military campaigns against the Russians, first as a Chechen rebel and then as a soldier in the Georgian military. During Shishani's four years in the military, from 2006 to 2010, his unit received some degree of training from American special-forces units.

"He was a perfect soldier from his first days, and everyone knew he was a star," an unnamed former comrade still active in the Georgian military told McClatchy DC. "We were well trained by American special forces units, and he was the star pupil."

"We trained him well, and we had lots of help from America," another anonymous Georgian defense official told McClatchy about Shishani. "In fact, the only reason he didn't go to Iraq to fight alongside America was that we needed his skills here in Georgia."​
(More at Yahoo!)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*For those who may still have lingering doubts...*

*Germanwings co-pilot Andreas Lubitz diagnosed with 'possible psychosis' 2 weeks before crash*

A doctor referred Germanwings co-pilot Andreas Lubitz to a psychiatric clinic two weeks before he deliberately crashed a plane into the French Alps, killing 150 people, according to newly released report by French air accident investigators.

The BEA investigation agency, in releasing its report Sunday on the March 2015 crash, said multiple doctors who treated Lubitz in the weeks before the crash did not inform authorities of concerns about his mental health.

Because Lubitz didn't inform anyone of his doctors' warnings, the BEA said "no action could have been taken by the authorities or his employer to prevent him from flying."

Arnaud Desjardin, leading the BEA investigation, told reporters that experts found Lubitz's symptoms at that time "could be compatible with a psychotic episode."

He says this information "was not delivered to Germanwings."

"It wasn't a psychiatrist who was concerned here, it was a general practitioner who was also the co-pilot's referral consultant on a fairly regular basis, but it is this doctor who diagnosed possible psychosis and recommended admittance to a psychiatric hospital," Desjardin told reporters.​
(CBC)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Huh... Curiously absent on this thread, any discussion of the terrorist who attacked soldiers manning the Canadian Forces recruitment centre in Tranna.

In custody, apparently, now he feel scared. Wah...



> The man accused of trying to kill three soldiers at a recruitment office Monday is terrified, his lawyer says.
> 
> “(Ayanle Hassan Ali) just seems very scared and very, very upset to be in the position he finds himself in,” lawyer David Burke, a member of well-known defence lawyer Calvin Barry’s firm, told reporters following his client’s first court appearance Tuesday.
> 
> Earlier, police Chief Mark Saunders told reporters the accused declared, *“Allah told me to do this. Allah told me to come and kill people,”* after he allegedly wounded two soldiers with a knife and tried to hurt a third at the Canadian Armed Forces recruitment office on Yonge St. in North York.


M'bold.

I wouldn't worry too much about it. Justin will be along shortly to slap your wrists, give you a hug & send you on your way...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

But it's OK. Kids are safe...

'Isis taught me to kill and behead anyone who is not a Muslim': Horrifying ordeal of boy, TEN, kidnapped as child soldier by fanatics



> * 'Abu Adam' was one of hundreds of youngsters kidnapped and sent to a training camp to form the elite military unit
> * The boy was trained to fire a Kalashnikov automatic rifle and shown how to cut off an ‘infidel’s’ head with a knife
> * Ten-year-old became a 'famous' child soldier during his time as a 'caliphate cub' - but never forgot his Yazidi roots
> * He is one of just a handful of 'caliphate cubs' to be rescued - and one of some 2,445 people in total saved from ISIS
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Turkey WARNED BELGIUM about Brussels suicide bomber LAST YEAR



> Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan revealed Ibrahim El Bakraoui, one of the brothers responsible for the attacks on Brussels Airport yesterday, was sent to the Netherlands in June last year.
> 
> He said Belgium had ignored Turkey's warnings the Brussels attacker was a jihadi militant and was later released by Belgian authorities because they said "no links with terrorism" were found.


Related:

Turkey Says It Deported Ibrahim El Bakraoui And Warned Belgium In 2015


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Belgian Terrorists Can Still Enter US Without a Visa



> Leading lawmakers identified Belgium as a hotspot for terrorism months ago and are warning that many of the radicalized individuals living there are still able to travel to the United States without first obtaining a visa and undergoing thorough security checks.
> 
> Rep. Ron DeSantis (R., Fla.), a member of the House Foreign Affairs Committee, told the Washington Free Beacon Tuesday afternoon that current flaws in the U.S. visa waiver program—which facilities travel to the United States from partner nations including Belgium—have created a loophole that could permit radicalized individuals to legally enter the United States with minimal background checks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice, real nice . . .

Glasgow mosque leader praises extremist killer - BBC News


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

NORWEGIAN ARMY CHIEF: Europe Needs To Destroy Islam If They Are Going To Survive ⋆ Freedom Daily


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I have no evidence linking this guy to ISIS. However, as he's Muslim & being charged with a terrorist offence...

Muslim Who Tried To Break Into RCMP HQ In Montreal To Be Charged With Terrorist Offense



> A young man of 19 was Wednesday accused of attempting to break in at the headquarters of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police with terrorist intentions.
> 
> ...
> 
> He faces three charges. *The first is to have committed an act that “given the circumstances, was likely to cause a reasonable apprehension that terrorist activity” would be carried out*, it said in the information.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Some never listen until it's too late.

Belgium was warned about Molenbeek extremist hotbed 10 YEARS before Brussels attacks



> An extremist network recruiting and indoctrinating young Muslims minutes away from the centre of the European Union (EU) was exposed a decade before homegrown terrorists murdered 32 people and injured hundreds more in the Belgian capital.
> 
> Hind Fraihi, a Belgian investigative reporter of Moroccan origin, first unearthed the cradle of terrorism in Molenbeek - the troubled Brussels district thrust into the international spotlight after the Paris attacks - as an undercover journalist in 2005.
> 
> ...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Still nothing for Canada, eh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

fjnmusic said:


> Still nothing for Canada, eh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankfully most people are smarter than you, and don't wish to wait around to be added to the growing list of countries under attack.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Patience, my friend. Soon enough, it will happen.

When it does, you may consider yourself fortunate if you don't know any of the victims.



fjnmusic said:


> Still nothing for Canada, eh?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Matthew Fisher: Brussels’ Africans have no patience for narrative that discrimination spawned jihadists



> The narrative is heard constantly in Molenbeek and other Arab districts of Brussels: Arabs have been discriminated against and economically disadvantaged in Belgium.
> 
> It is offered as the principal reason the Belgian capital has spawned thousands of jihadists who are now in Syria and Iraq and dozens of other homegrown radicals who were at the centre of terrorist attacks last year in Paris and twin suicide bombings in Brussels last month that have left hundreds dead and wounded.
> 
> ...


Voices of reason.

Who knew?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Patience, my friend. Soon enough, it will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> When it does, you may consider yourself fortunate if you don't know any of the victims.




So again, you admit you are simply fear mongering. Any cases you have cited so far are not from Canada.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Fear mongering? Yeah, it's fear mongering, alright... 

Tell that to the untold masses worldwide who have already lost loved ones to terrorist attacks. I can't begin to impress upon you how cold & insulting that is.

I don't understand why some people, particularly of a left political persuasion, are so thick. 

The events that I link to have happened. This is not idle speculation, predictions gone awry, fear mongering or anything else similar.

These rapes & killings have actually happened. The incidence rates are rising & the territory they are encompassing is expanding. It is only a matter of time until these terrorist activities happen in our fair country. It is inevitable. In addition to hundreds (thousands?) of successful attempts worldwide, terrorist attacks have already occurred stateside. Or do you deny those have happened, as well?

The only factor that changes this inevitability is the acceleration thereof by rushing even more "refugees" through the system than can already be safely screened.

Look to Europe (and the US) for your lesson. If you cannot see that, or are so wilfully blind that you refuse to see it, then there is nothing I can do nor say to convince you.

And, as you live in a larger centre and, subsequently, a more attractive target, you may want to put your head down a bit further...



fjnmusic said:


> So again, you admit you are simply fear mongering. Any cases you have cited so far are not from Canada.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And again, how many of the 25,000 refugees taken in by Canada in the last year I've committed any of these atrocities? I'll help you. The answer is zero. You are a fearmonger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> And again, how many of the 25,000 refugees taken in by Canada in the last year I've committed any of these atrocities? I'll help you. The answer is zero. You are a fearmonger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, FJN, if there is an attack on EURO 2016 this year, myself who posted the link and the _Express_ who wrote the story, are we fearmongers?

Jes' askin'...

Terrorist behind Brussels and Paris attacks says EURO 2016 is key ISIS target



> THE European Championships in France this summer is a major jihadi target, according to a member of the ISIS terror cell that carried out the deadly attacks in Paris and Brussels.
> 
> More than 2.5m supporters, including tens of thousands of British and Irish fans, are expected to attend the continent's flagship football event, making the tournament a huge potential target for the Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Mohamed Abrini, who was arrested following the bloody Belgian attacks earlier this month, has now told police about the planned attack, although prosecutors are refusing to reveal details.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Paris-Brussels attacks network a 'supercell' of extremism



> The number of people linked to the Islamic State network that attacked Paris and Brussels reaches easily into the dozens, with a series of new arrests over the weekend that confirmed the cell's toxic reach and ability to move around unnoticed in Europe's criminal underworld.
> 
> From Belgium's Molenbeek to Sweden's Malmo, new names are added nearly daily to the list of hardened attackers, hangers-on, and tacit supporters of the cell that killed 130 people in Paris and 32 in Brussels. A computer abandoned by one of the Brussels suicide bombers in a trash can contained not only his will, but is beginning to give up other information as well, including an audio file indicating the cell was getting its orders directly from a French-speaking extremist in Syria, according to a police official with knowledge of the investigation.


Related:

Activating the Sleepers: Islamic State Adopts a New Strategy in Europe



> Investigators and intelligence agencies both agree that preparations for the attacks in Brussels must have begun long ago. The Belgian bombs thus heralded a new approach for Islamic State in Europe -- one that does not bode well for those trying to prevent acts of terrorism -- because the threat is no longer limited to individuals known to the police or already on wanted lists, but also comes from those in the shadows in the second or third rank. Even jihadists who have not yet been identified by officials are now capable of striking.
> 
> This approach reflects the one used in IS' main battle grounds of Syria and Iraq. *For some time there, unsuspected aggressors, who have been discreetly trained, have infiltrated targeted circles and built up long-term sleeper cells.* Or men from regions neighboring a target are recruited to wait and attack at the right moment.


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Good.

Somalia Shows Politically Correct Liberals How To Deal With Muslim Terrorists



> Muslim terrorists in the West have come to understand that if they go on gruesome killing sprees for Allah, they will either be martyred, live comfortably on the taxpayers’ dime in prison, or be freed by President Barack Obama. However, Somalia doesn’t care about the left whining for political correctness — and they’ve come up with the perfect solution for dealing with devout jihadists.
> 
> Two members of the Islamic terrorist group al-Shabaab were captured by Somali authorities after murdering a journalist with a car bomb last year, according to CPJ. Abdirisak Mohamed Barrow and Hassan Nur Ali Farah admitted to being members of the organization and that their mission was to kill Hindiyo Haji Mohamed, a female producer and news reporter for SNTV and mother to 7 children in Mogadishu. Now that her assassins have been found guilty, Somalia wasted no time in carrying out a perfectly deserved yet controversial sentence.
> 
> The Daily Mail reports that Farah and Barrow were tied up tightly with bags placed over their heads before being shot to death by a firing squad at a police academy in the country’s capital.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Muslim terrorists in the West have come to understand that if they go on gruesome killing sprees for Allah, they will ..... be freed by President Barack Obama.


Which muslim terrorists who have gone on a killing spree 'for Allah' have been freed by Obama?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Gitmo.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nato raises 'justified concern' that Isil is plotting nuclear attack on Britain



> Isil terrorists are plotting to carry out biological and nuclear attacks on Britain and Europe, EU and Nato security chiefs have warned.
> 
> There is a “justified concern” that Islamist fanatics in Syria and Iraq are trying to obtain substances of mass destruction such as biological, chemical and radiological weapons.


So, if an ISIL nuke goes off, was this all just "fearmongering"?

At least it isn't abject denial...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

All Muslim Terrorists are Crazy



> A Muslim terrorist stabbed four people at a train station near Munich while screaming, “Allahu Akbar”. In between proclaiming the glory of Allah, he also shouted that his victims were all “unbelievers”. A woman heard him say, “Infidel, you must die”.
> 
> The German authorities came to the inescapable conclusion that the attack had nothing to do with Islam. Instead the Muslim terrorist had been “mentally ill” and was probably not even fit to stand trial. The Koran wasn’t to blame. It was the fault of his psychological problems.
> 
> ...


M'bold.

Nails it...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And, here's a revealing story from a _moderate_ Muslim.

Islamic Professor: Muslims Can Rape Non-Muslim Women to Humiliate Them



> Here's an important thing to understand; this woman is a moderate. And I'm not saying that sarcastically. In Islamic terms, her position is a moderate one. She's specifically staking out a position against concubinage and slavery within Muslim society. The exception is when Muslims attack non-Muslims and take female prisoners. The fact that this is a moderate position says all you need to know about Islam.
> 
> The video was translated by Memri. The professor is from Al-Azhar, which is as mainstream establishment as Islam gets in Egypt. She limits this to what she describes as "legitimate wars", suggests that Jewish women in Israel should be a target, but then appears to sarcastically backtrack, this may be a backhanded attack on Egypt's government.
> 
> But here's how she describes the practice of Islamic sanctioned rape itself. *"The female prisoners of wars are 'those whom you own.' In order to humiliate them, they become the property of the army commander, or of a Muslim, and he can have sex with them just like he has sex with his wives."*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further from the Religion of Peace.

Four arrested over Isis plot to attack Düsseldorf



> In a statement, German federal prosecutors confirmed that three Syrian nationals had been arrested and their homes searched: 25-year-old Mahood B., 27-year-old Hamza C. and 31-year-old Abd Arahman A.K.
> 
> A further warrant was issued for a 25-year-old Syrian, Saleh A., currently under arrest in France.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

82 security workers hired for Euro 2016 are on terror watch list: Shocking discovery by French intelligence as fears grow of ISIS attack during event



> Up to 82 workers hired to bolster security at Euro 2016 are on French terror watch lists, it has been claimed, as fears grow of an ISIS attack during the event.
> 
> French intelligence chiefs have screened 3,500 staff brought in to ensure the safety of fans at the tournament, which begins on Friday when host nation France takes on Romania.
> 
> The 82 people highlighted on watch lists could 'by definition' either belong to a terror group or have a background of 'questionable behaviour or extreme beliefs on either the left or right', it has been reported.


Even if I loved soccer, there's no way I'd attend these events. Not a chance...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> 82 security workers hired for Euro 2016 are on terror watch list: Shocking discovery by French intelligence as fears grow of ISIS attack during event


oooookay.... So this is a Daily Mail reworking of an RT (Russia Today) article that supposedly cites an article from the Right-Wing "Le Point" newspaper in France. Neither the DM nor RT have linked to the original article.

Visiting the Le Point website, while admittedly my French is quite basic, I am unable to find the original article.

The key bit of the (supposed) article is:

_82 people highlighted on watch lists could 'by definition' either belong to a terror group or have a background of 'questionable behaviour or extreme beliefs on either the left or right'_​
So...without access to the original for context, with only this to parse, one interpretation could be that one or two actual terrorist types that are on a 'watch list' made it through the hiring process, and around 80 are folks like some in this forum who like to make crazy political statements (you know who you are).

This is the very definition of "sensationalist 'journalism'"


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> ...and around 80 are folks like some in this forum who like to make crazy political statements (you know who you are).


That would be you, CM. You represent the extreme left kook fringe!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> That would be you, CM. You represent the extreme left kook fringe!



And this would be a perfect example of an ad hominem attack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Nope, you've gotten it wrong again. That's just a direct attack--me calling Mark a kook in retaliation for his attack against other EhMacers.



fjnmusic said:


> And this would be a perfect example of an ad hominem attack.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Nope, you've gotten it wrong again. That's just a direct attack--me calling Mark a kook in retaliation for his attack against other EhMacers.


I'm noticing a trend. Anytime I call into question the questionable sources used by the usual suspects, it results in a direct attack upon my character.

How very telling....

XX)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Being a kook is not a reflection on your character!



CubaMark said:


> I'm noticing a trend. Anytime I call into question the questionable sources used by the usual suspects, it results in a direct attack upon my character.
> 
> How very telling....
> 
> XX)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Nope, you've gotten it wrong again. That's just a direct attack--me calling Mark a kook in retaliation for his attack against other EhMacers.



It's the same thing, regardless who started it. You don't improve your argument by claiming someone else called you names first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> I'm noticing a trend. Anytime I call into question the questionable sources used by the usual suspects, it results in a direct attack upon my character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't sweat it, Mark. Some people do not understand the fundamentals of the debate process, nor the need to always be respectful to the other party when presenting or refuting an argument. That's kind of why ehMac has sadly become the way it has become. I know many other forums where one can have a pleasant discourse, even when the parties disagree. It starts and ends with respect. You'll only find that with certain people around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

<cough>fjnmusic<cough>



fjnmusic said:


> Some people do not understand the fundamentals of the debate process...


Where were you a coupla days back when this shining example of "respect" reared it's ugly head:



CubaMark said:


> one might deduce an increasingly obvious persecution complex, common to many of the wounded Righteous out there.


Or this one:



CubaMark said:


> You're unhinged.


Curious how the calls for respect only side with one perspective, not the whole spectrum, no?



fjnmusic said:


> ...nor the need to always be respectful to the other party when presenting or refuting an argument.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Another deathbed conversion for you fjn? When did you give up name calling and adopt respect forever-10 minutes ago?



fjnmusic said:


> Don't sweat it, Mark. Some people do not understand the fundamentals of the debate process, nor the need to always be respectful to the other party when presenting or refuting an argument. That's kind of why ehMac has sadly become the way it has become. I know many other forums where one can have a pleasant discourse, even when the parties disagree. It starts and ends with respect. You'll only find that with certain people around here.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

When in Rome....

It's just a shame we can't adopt the same standards here as the ones I see in many other forums. And funnily enough, words like "****" and "asshole" appear on those forums, but the tone is still respectful. Imagine that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> It's just a shame we can't adopt the same standards here as the ones I see in many other forums. And funnily enough, words like "****" and "asshole" appear on those forums, but the tone is still respectful. Imagine that.



Of course you would see it as shame that we can't import the standards of that appalling world here—it's because those forums are heavily monitored echo chambers. You feel safe and respected because real dissent has been stamped out long ago and the people there think almost exactly as you do. It's not a place for thinking individuals.



fjnmusic said:


> When in Rome....


That's got to be one of the lamest excuses I've seen in some time. You're willing to stop insulting other only when dissenters have been shut up by a moderator who enforces standards you already agree with.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

fjnmusic said:


> When in Rome....
> 
> It's just a shame we can't adopt the same standards here as the ones I see in many other forums.


Pot meet kettle, much?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It is amazing the lengths you fellows will go to to excuse bad manners and simple lack of etiquette. Whatever gets you thru the night I suppose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Why not? You've just excused your own bad manners and name calling again.



fjnmusic said:


> It is amazing the lengths you fellows will go to to excuse bad manners and simple lack of etiquette. Whatever gets you thru the night I suppose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

I love this forum for the simple fact that ideas right and left can lock horns and no forum cop shows up to punish those not conforming to their world view. I'm a firm believer in freedom of speech and that extends to opinions and beliefs I find detestable (without it you really don't have freedom of speech). Most internet forums are governed by the rules of political correctness which basically silences meaningful debate.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> Most internet forums are governed by the rules of political correctness which basically silences meaningful debate.


That would be "progressive" heaven... if they had a heaven. A world of healthy discussion of ideas so close to identical that you would need serial numbers to tell them apart. A world where people don't expect you to support your positions... they'll do it for you. Step right up folks and freely express your opinions. (A list of acceptable opinions will be provided.)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> It is amazing the lengths you fellows will go to to excuse bad manners and simple lack of etiquette.


It's amazing the lengths you will go to to excuse bad manners and simple lack of etiquette from those on these boards whose worldviews parallel your own.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacGuiver said:


> I love this forum for the simple fact that ideas right and left can lock horns and no forum cop shows up to punish those not conforming to their world view. I'm a firm believer in freedom of speech and that extends to opinions and beliefs I find detestable (without it you really don't have freedom of speech). Most internet forums are governed by the rules of political correctness which basically silences meaningful debate.



I like meaningful debate, which I usually have with you, but I detest the mean-spiritedness I see from certain other posters. And it's difficult because it's always the same ones that have to throw their two bits in, usually in an adversarial manner. Doesn't make for much of a debate, really.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Meaningful debate is often adversarial. I don't merely disagree with some of your ideas--I'm often sickened by them. It's visceral.

Still noting that you seem to fire your F-bombs at will, then manifest a deathbed conversion a few seconds before castigating others for doing far less.



fjnmusic said:


> I like meaningful debate, which I usually have with you, but I detest the mean-spiritedness I see from certain other posters. And it's difficult because it's always the same ones that have to throw their two bits in, usually in an adversarial manner. Doesn't make for much of a debate, really.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Meaningful debate is often adversarial. I don't merely disagree with some of your ideas--I'm often sickened by them. It's visceral.
> 
> 
> 
> Still noting that you seem to fire your F-bombs at will, then manifest a deathbed conversion a few seconds before castigating others for doing far less.




This is what I'm saying. Your general disagreeableness makes you very difficult to have a conversation with. There are far more interesting people out there with whom I prefer to spend my forum time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MF, I know you don't need my endorsement but I don't find you disagreeable at all. And, while I don't agree with everything you say, it doesn't mean we can't have a civil and even adversarial discussion. You post your observations & responses in a clear and honest fashion, one that most of the Progressives on these boards would do well to mimic. There's no fudging, doublespeak, politispeak, outright avoidance of issues, red herrings, logical fallacies, hypocrisy or anything of that ilk.

I'll have a conversation with you any time.

As far as certain people's desire to go elsewhere, worry not: all it does is raise the quality of the discussion on these boards. The past couple of years have been a perfect example...



fjnmusic said:


> Your general disagreeableness makes you very difficult to have a conversation with. There are far more interesting people out there with whom I prefer to spend my forum time.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

No.

There's cause and there's effect. I don't blame anybody for swinging back when they've been swung at. Why should anybody just stand there when they're being attacked, either verbally or physically? The old saw is because it makes you the better person. Bull****. It makes you a target. I know. I put up with bullying for years.

Somebody swings at you, you swing back. Bigger, harder, faster. The bullying stops in a helluva hurry. I know. My only regret is that I learned years too late.

Don't like the effect? Fix the cause.

No more cause, no more effect.

Why such a simple, basic, fundamental concept should be so difficult for adults to absorb is beyond me. Children get it. Why can't you?



fjnmusic said:


> It's the same thing, regardless who started it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think that many "progs" simply want respect for views that are not well thought-out and find it painful to be criticized for not presenting any supporting evidence for their opinions. I didn't agree with bryanc at all, but I enjoyed sparring with him because he understood the form of a proper debate--and the purpose of a debate is not to validate the self-worth of the opposition.

You;re right that you and I don't always agree. You're certainly more of a centrist than I am, but we get along in a no-BS fashion. You ask me a question and I answer it and vice versa. If you nail me for saying something bone-headed and unsupportable, I take my lumps.



FeXL said:


> MF, I know you don't need my endorsement but I don't find you disagreeable at all. And, while I don't agree with everything you say, it doesn't mean we can't have a civil and even adversarial discussion. You post your observations & responses in a clear and honest fashion, one that most of the Progressives on these boards would do well to mimic. There's no fudging, doublespeak, politispeak, outright avoidance of issues, red herrings, logical fallacies, hypocrisy or anything of that ilk.
> 
> I'll have a conversation with you any time.
> 
> As far as certain people's desire to go elsewhere, worry not: all it does is raise the quality of the discussion on these boards. The past couple of years have been a perfect example...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well swing away if it makes you happy. I will simply not engage in communication with you if you can't be civil. It's really pretty simple. Millions of people on other forums get it. Why can't you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Got no reason to swing at you. You haven't swung at me. When you do, you'll know by my response.



fjnmusic said:


> Well swing away if it makes you happy.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Got no reason to swing at you. You haven't swung at me. When you do, you'll know by my response.


You'd think it was some sort of sport that you could schedule any time.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on this...

It doesn't matter if I'm civil or not. You won't engage me in any meaningful discussion no matter what the approach. You tuck tail & run when asked any kind of serious question, from the simplest to the most difficult. 

I've turned it into a game for myself: "What excuse will fjn use today?"



fjnmusic said:


> I will simply not engage in communication with you if you can't be civil.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Is there an avatar of Spock's ass, as he's running away?



FeXL said:


> Further on this...
> 
> It doesn't matter if I'm civil or not. You won't engage me in any meaningful discussion no matter what the approach. You tuck tail & run when asked any kind of serious question, from the simplest to the most difficult.
> 
> I've turned it into a game for myself: "What excuse will fjn use today?"


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Further on this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude. You're putting way too much energy into this non-relationship. Civility is where it's at. Have a nice evening. And good luck on your future endeavours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Is there an avatar of Spock's ass, as he's running away?



That's actually almost funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> That's actually almost funny.


Admit it... you smiled.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm not proposing marriage. I'm just asking you to defend your position...



fjnmusic said:


> You're putting way too much energy into this non-relationship.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> I'm not proposing marriage...


In a "progressive" world you could sue him for rejecting such a proposal in an insensitive manner.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Bbbbbbut...the Progs told me they wear them voluntarily? 

Syrian women pictured throwing off niqabs after their village was freed from Isis



> Elated women in Syria have removed their niqabs - the face-covering veil made compulsory by Isis - after their village was liberated from the jihadists.


Related:

Iranian women's clothing ‘causing rivers to run dry’, says senior cleric



> Immorality among women is causing a river in Iran to dry up, according to a senior cleric from the Islamic Republic
> 
> Seyyed Youssef Tabatabi-nejad, who leads Friday prayers in Isfahan, encouraged the country’s morality police to crack down on ‘improper veiling’ and suggested women’s immodest clothing was having an impact on the environment.
> Read more
> ...


It's exactly this type of mindset that the Progs are defending...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, for the month of Ramadan ISIS promised peace & prosperity for everyone. 

Well, actually, they didn't. They killed people. Hundreds of infidels. But, it's OK. It's not related to Islam, even if they say they had "God's permission". No, really.

Islamic State’s ‘four weeks of pain for infidels’ claim more than 800 lives: Huge death toll of attacks in Iraq, Bangladesh and the US following Islamists’ call for slaughtering Ramadan



> The call came in late May, just weeks before Ramadan began: *ISIS told supporters to make the Holy period 'with God’s permission, a month of pain for infidels everywhere'.*
> 
> That call has turned what should have been four weeks of peace and charitable giving into a bloodbath which has spread from Florida to the Philippines, leaving more than 800 dead at the hands of Islamic State's supporters across the globe.
> 
> ...


Tell me again there's no connection...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Tell me again there's no connection...


"Muslims" killing Muslims because Allah told them to, is what you're saying.

Yeah. That makes sense. Allah told them to kill Muslims.. because, you know, they're _Muslims_.

Or maybe - and stay with me here for a minute - these guys aren't Muslims, they're... and I know this might hurt your brain... _Terrorists_ fighting for power, money, territory, some other idiotic political purpose twisted by evil men who prey on weak minds...

No, no. That couldn't bit. Sorry. Forget I said anything.

Surely, they were Muslims.

Surely.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> "Muslims" killing Muslims because Allah told them to, is what you're saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either yer for us or yer agin us—went it not so? Unfortunately these reactors are the same low information voters, Mark, who think Trump is on the right track, and that Harper should have played up the xenophobia even more than he actually did. They're not likely to be persuaded of anything. Ever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Take a deep breath & read the following quote:



> ...a month of pain for *infidels* everywhere


M'bold.

Do try to keep up, Mr. Logic...



CubaMark said:


> "Muslims" killing Muslims because Allah told them to, is what you're saying.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Now, there's some brilliant analytical thinking at work.

Bravo!!! :clap:

There are so many holes in this I don't even know where to start. That said, carry on, fjn! I'm sure you have a salient point to be made somewhere. Have you tried the weather thread lately? That's where all the Progs hang out...



fjnmusic said:


> Either yer for us or yer agin us—went it not so? Unfortunately these reactors are the same low information voters, Mark, who think Trump is on the right track, and that Harper should have played up the xenophobia even more than he actually did. They're not likely to be persuaded of anything. Ever.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Now, there's some brilliant analytical thinking at work.
> 
> Bravo!!! :clap:
> 
> There are so many holes in this I don't even know where to start. That said, carry on, fjn! I'm sure you have a salient point to be made somewhere. Have you tried the weather thread lately? That's where all the Progs hang out...


I want this one preserved in in plexiglass as well, for the "prog" hall of fame. What is it about these timid guys and "phobias"?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on the Ramadan Bombathon.

Bombathon Scorecard



> Once again, the Religion of Peace made its holiest month a Ramadan to remember, with high profile suicide attacks in Florida, Turkey, Bangladesh, Baghdad, Yemen, and elsewhere - resulting in over 1850 dead Christians, Jews, Hindus, Buddhists, gays and co-religionists.
> 
> 238 fatal terror attacks in 32 countries occurred in the name of Islam this year, *while other religions mustered not a single one.* There were also a handful of detestable assaults on innocent Muslims in the aftermath of Islamic terror, although (fortunately) no one was killed.


M'bold.

I find it stunning that the Mormons, Amish & Catlickers have been held to zero. They're just going to have to crank it up...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I love denouncing things!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I love denouncing things!


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Good. Denounce your support of Trump and come on over to the bright side and bask in the light of an open and progressive and compassionate and free society. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Slowly, surely...

Canada releases two controversial reports on Islamic jihad



> The key factor in the cumulative effect of the two studies is that they have opened a small ray of light into the veil of darkness that pervades the cries of victimization by Muslims which resonate with gullible compassionate Westerners beneath a shroud of guilt.
> 
> *If nothing else, perhaps these two studies will begin to awaken an apathetic Western public to the dangers that surround them.*


I doubt it but hope springs eternal.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_While y'all are shaking in yer boots that some 7-year-old jihad has somehow infiltrated Canada's refugee system, maybe step back and look at the bigger picture... our enemies, as usual, were once our friends (just like Osama Bin Laden and many others before....)_

*New ISIS Military Commander Was Trained by State Department as Recently as 2014*

September 7th, 2016
Via: PJ Media:

Gulmurod Khalimov, the new ISIS military commander whom the U.S. just days ago announced a $3 million bounty for, was trained by the State Department in an anti-terror program as recently as 2014 while serving in the security service of Tajikistan.

He replaces former ISIS commander Tarkhan Batirashvili, aka Umar al-Shishani, who was also trained by the United States as part of the Georgian army and who ISIS claimed was killed fighting in Iraq this past July.

The State Department confirmed Khalimov’s U.S.-provided training to CNN in May 2015:

“From 2003-2014 Colonel Khalimov participated in five counterterrorism training courses in the United States and in Tajikistan, through the Department of State’s Diplomatic Security/Anti-Terrorism Assistance program,” said spokeswoman Pooja Jhunjhunwala.

The program is intended to train candidates from participating countries in the latest counterterrorism tactics, so they can fight the very kind of militants that Khalimov has now joined.

A State Department official said Khalimov was trained in crisis response, tactical management of special events, tactical leadership training and related issues.

(PJ Media via Cryptogon)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

How does Obama's foolishness make things any different?



CubaMark said:


> _While y'all are shaking in yer boots that some 7-year-old jihad has somehow infiltrated Canada's refugee system, maybe step back and look at the bigger picture... our enemies, as usual, were once our friends (just like Osama Bin Laden and many others before....)_
> 
> *New ISIS Military Commander Was Trained by State Department as Recently as 2014*
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Barbaric ISIS brutally kills 250 children in dough kneader and burns others alive in oven



> ISIS terrorists put 250 children through a dough kneader and killed six men by burning them alive in an oven, according to a shocking new report.
> 
> The sick jihadis killed children, the eldest was just four years old, in an industrial dough kneader in the Syrian town of Duma.
> 
> In a chilling testimony, one Syrian woman spoke of “Christians being killed and tortured, and of children being beheaded in front of their parents.”


I have no words that can properly convey the revulsion I feel...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

But it'll never happen in Canuckistan! As the economy is busy balancing itself, PM Pompadour has nothing but time to reach out & give all the would-be terrorists a hug... :love2:

ISIS present in all 50 states, FBI director says



> The ABC7 I-Team looked into ISIS terrorists in the United States- not just a smattering of potentially violent radicals, but terrorists present in Illinois, Indiana, Wisconsin, Michigan and all 50 states.
> 
> In less than two years, ISIS has gone from a terror start-up overseas to what FBI Director James Comey calls a "chaotic spider web" in the US, with young Muslim men being radicalized in Illinois and the 49 other states. Comey suggests ISIS uses social media like a job fair. That's how he says terrorists snagged three New York men facing ISIS charges.
> 
> "Those people exist in every state. I have homegrown violent extremist investigations in every single state. Until a few weeks ago there was 49 states. Alaska had none which I couldn't quite figure out. But Alaska has now joined the group so we have investigations of people in various stages of radicalizing in all 50 states," Comey said.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Iraqi forces discover ISIS chemical weapons arsenal in Mosul



> French and Iraqi forces have uncovered a mustard agent and missiles in an area formerly controlled by Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL) during a sweep of eastern Mosul.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So much for the narrative...

If 'Terror Knows No Religion' Where Is All The Christian/Jewish Terrorism?



> Yet terror-deniers never tire of trying to draw some kind of false equivalence between Muslim terrorism and other kinds, no matter how much of a stretch it is. They often deny or downplay Muslim terrorism, or they assume that every white terrorist is both Christian and religiously motivated, or they blame Christians for Muslim terrorism.


Further, & the real problem:



> This strategy of drawing equivalence where none exists seems to be having some success. A recent CBS News poll found that a full 66% of registered Democrats believed that Islam was no more prone to violence than other religions. Nine percent believed it was actually less prone to violence! These people must believe that every incident of Muslim violence has an equivalent counterpart out there somewhere. The media (which they control, by the way) must be creating misperceptions in the public’s mind by covering up all the violence committed by non-Muslims.


You can't fix stupid...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

That's gonna leave a mark...

HOLY COW! ‘Fox & Friends’ Looks Straight Into Camera- Sends Deafening Message Straight To Islam!



> Fox & Friends co-host Jon Scott is receiving fire from the left after looking straight into the camera and telling Islam that they need to calm down with the raping and pillaging and murder and such.


More:



> The comment came after listening to a clip of Homeland star Mandy Patinkin tell MSNBC that the “white men in the government and the military establishment that are the bad guys, not the Muslim community.”
> 
> That apparently didn’t sit well for Scott, who suggested that perhaps *the Muslim community wouldn’t be portrayed as being bloodthirsty killers if the Muslim community stopped being bloodthirsty killers.*


M'bold.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Talking to oneself is the new normal, apparently.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Talking to oneself is the new normal, apparently.


I see little reason to be posting this repeatedly, Frank. Everyone but you is reading this stuff and frankly some of it is very interesting. You choose not to, so why not just give up on wasting others time telling us something we are fully aware of from your previous posts?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> You choose not to, so why not just give up on wasting others time telling us something we are fully aware of from your previous posts?


'Cause he's insecure & doesn't really want to be left out of the conversation. It ties right in with his bipolar responses ranging from civility to asshole.

'Course, one could simply go to the Prog thread & find numerous back to back to back posts by Freddie the Superior but that's an immature child's game in the first place...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> I see little reason to be posting this repeatedly, Frank. Everyone but you is reading this stuff and frankly some of it is very interesting. You choose not to, so why not just give up on wasting others time telling us something we are fully aware of from your previous posts?



Why do you keep commenting on something you have no interest in? Same question.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

SINC said:


> I see little reason to be posting this repeatedly, Frank. Everyone but you is reading this stuff and frankly some of it is very interesting. You choose not to, so why not just give up on wasting others time telling us something we are fully aware of from your previous posts?


Highlighting those screenshots is bizarre--like the weird kid in school pulling his pants down to prove something.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Why do you keep commenting on something you have no interest in? Same question.


Just trying to relieve you of the pressure you seem to be under in trying to harrass members you have ignored. It must be awful to have to live like that.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> Just trying to relieve you of the pressure you seem to be under in trying to harrass members you have ignored. It must be awful to have to live like that.



"Harass"? I don't think you and I understand that word in the same way, Don. I expected more from you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> "Harass"? I don't think you and I understand that word in the same way, Don. I expected more from you.


You obviously do not, Frank. Please explain what other reason you might have to post your blocked posts? Perhaps you think irritation is what it is called, but I call it harrassment. There can be no other logical reason.

Or am I missing something? Can any other member offer any reason for posting blocked posts?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> You obviously do not, Frank. Please explain what other reason you might have to post your blocked posts? Perhaps you think irritation is what it is called, but I call it harrassment. There can be no other logical reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Or am I missing something? Can any other member offer any reason for posting blocked posts?



No Don. Harassment is when you continually take Cheap shots at another member or tease them for something they said a long time ago. It is the opposite of forgiveness. It is bullying, plain and simple. Taking a screen pic to show a member has been blocked is the opposite of harassment. I have said nothing negative about that person; I have said nothing at all. If other members still want to bitch and complain after I have effectively shunned them, then that says more about them than me. And you have a LOT to learn about what harassment means.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Can any other member offer any reason for posting blocked posts?


Cranio-rectal inversion?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Wah. :-baby:

Guess you should have thought about that before you posted it. A. Long. Time. Ago.

If it was stupid then it's likely to still be stupid now.

Thing is, you've never recanted any of the stupid stuff you've posted. That would require you to admit you were wrong or posted something stupid or both & that ain't happening this century now, is it?

That's why it regularly gets brought up.

Now put on your big girl panties, stop yer whining & find that mirror...



Freddie_Biff said:


> ...tease them for something they said a long time ago.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Just trying to relieve you of the pressure you seem to be under in trying to harrass members you have ignored. It must be awful to have to live like that.


Thing is, SINC, is that I don't even see his attachments unless I click on them or surf ehMac with my phone. The likelihood of either happening is purdy slim. So it don't matter much to me what the hell he hangs on a post.

He can advertise to the world that he is unable to defend his arguments on ehMac against two particular members as much as he wants. Every thread, every post. Go for it, Freddie...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> No Don. Harassment is when you continually take Cheap shots at another member or tease them for something they said a long time ago. It is the opposite of forgiveness. It is bullying, plain and simple. Taking a screen pic to show a member has been blocked is the opposite of harassment. I have said nothing negative about that person; I have said nothing at all. If other members still want to bitch and complain after I have effectively shunned them, then that says more about them than me. And you have a LOT to learn about what harassment means.


It is not me who has a lot to learn, Frank.

The Canadian Human Rights Commission defines harassment as:

*"Generally, harassment is a behaviour that persists over time."*

That seems like an excellent fit for your behaviour.

If not, then taunting? It has to have a reason. There is no other logical explanation.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> It is not me who has a lot to learn, Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you even read what some other members here say? You've got the shoe on the wrong foot, my friend. I can't remember a time when one certain member has EVER said a kind word to me. It's all nastiness. That's your psychopathy, if you're trying to analyze it. It's bull**** like that that's caused so many good people to leave this place. All forums are not run like Mad Max surviving in the outback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, I'm going to go out on a limb here & make the assumption that poor Freddie the Victim is talking about me.

_If so_, it's also bull$h!t.

I have many times posted neutral posts to Freddie. It most definitely has not been "all nastiness". And any nastiness I have delivered has been well-earned. One would think that after 10+ years of having BS called on you, you'd learn not to post BS any more. Some you cannot reach...

Kind words? Can't say that I have. Then again, I rarely post "kind" words to anybody else on these boards, either. 

Funny, I don't hear anybody else crying about that.

And, finally, VICTIM!!! "Goodbye, cruel world," hand on flusher. Go to MaccyD, Freddie, where all the disenchanted Progs eventually end up, commiserating among themselves. There's your safe space. I won't follow you there.

:baby:



Freddie_Biff said:


> I can't remember a time when one certain member has EVER said a kind word to me. It's all nastiness.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Kind words? Can't say that I have. Then again, I rarely post "kind" words to anybody else on these boards, either.


The kindest thing you've ever said to me is that you agree with me about something--and that sure as hell doesn't happen all the time. But I don't go to an online forum in search of kind words and pats on the head. The entitlement mentality of some people...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> The kindest thing you've ever said to me is that you agree with me about something--and that sure as hell doesn't happen all the time. But I don't go to an online forum in search of kind words and pats on the head. The entitlement mentality of some people...


Not the kind of person who effusively notes, "Atta boy, Freddie! What a great post! You really nailed the sucka there!"

If that makes me the Bad Guy, so be it. I rarely pet the cats, either...

For that matter, can't recall anybody _ever_ doing that on ehMac, you bunch of unkind louts!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Way to go FeXL old pal, old boy! That post was surely a pleasure to read! Thank you for presenting it to us!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

What can I say that's nice? Well at least all those spoiler posts come at regular intervals. That's got to say something for involvement, at the very least. Like the way skeeters like to be involved when a mammal is letting off carbon dioxide. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

All this and still no reasonable response as to why you post blocked posts, Frank.

Was I right with the taunting guess? You have to have some reason for posting stuff that does nothing for anyone but you. What is it? I have been trying to figure it out and ask nicely for most of the day. Why do you choose to avoid an answer? Really. I am curious to know what drives you to do it. It seems to me at least, that it is a reasonable question to ask and I have done so with respect.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> All this and still no reasonable response as to why you post blocked posts, Frank.
> 
> 
> 
> Was I right with the taunting guess? You have to have some reason for posting stuff that does nothing for anyone but you. What is it? I have been trying to figure it out and ask nicely for most of the day. Why do you choose to avoid an answer? Really. I am curious to know what drives you to do it. It seems to me at least, that it is a reasonable question to ask and I have done so with respect.



Probably taunting, Don. Yup, that would do it. In response to repeated harassment and babyish ad him attacks. In any event, I'm getting a bellyful of your criticisms too. For Allah's sake, you don't HAVE to respond to anything I write if you choose not to. Don't you have something productive to do with your time? Hope you find a greater purpose. I've got enough on my plate.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Probably taunting, Don. Yup, that would do it. In response to repeated harassment and babyish ad him attacks. In any event, I'm getting a bellyful of your criticisms too. For Allah's sake, you don't HAVE to respond to anything I write if you choose not to. Don't you have something productive to do with your time? Hope you find a greater purpose. I've got enough on my plate.


Gee Frank, I am not criticizing you at all, I am simply trying to understand why you post blocked posts. It seems like an odd thing to do to me, so there had to be a reason. Now that I understand it is your need to taunt folks, I get it.

But that leads me to one more question. You asked it best above, and I quote:

_"Don't you have something productive to do with your time?"_


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

SINC said:


> Gee Frank, I am not criticizing you at all, I am simply trying to understand why you post blocked posts. It seems like an odd thing to do to me, so there had to be a reason. Now that I understand it is your need to taunt folks, I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Ed McMahon used to say, you are correct, sir!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, lemmee get this straight...

The ISIS terrorist who killed a cop in Paris 2 nights ago was:

-given a 20 year sentence in 2005 for attempted murder of two policemen in 2001;
-let out after 15 years;
-on a French terror watch list;
-arrested as recently as February for threatening police officers, among other things.

Yeah, I can definitely see why he was roaming the streets of Paris...

Revealed: ISIS terrorist who shot dead cop in Paris attack was a known extremist arrested TWO MONTHS ago for threatening to kill police and served 15 years for trying to murder two officers



> French security services are today facing troubling questions as to how they failed to prevent an ISIS gunman from slaughtering one policeman and wounding two other officers in Paris when he was already on a terror watch list and was arrested as recently as February.
> 
> Karim Cheurfi, a 39-year-old, was known as a threat to the country and described as an 'extremist' by authorities, who had placed him on a watch list. It's believed he was radicalised while serving a 20-year jail sentence for attempting to kill two officers in 2001, before his release last year.
> 
> ...


Wonder if the French will learn the lesson this time...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Russians...



FeXL said:


> Wonder if the French will learn the lesson this time...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, if your ass gets killed by wild boars, does that mean you forfeit your 72 virgins?

Jes' askin'...

Three ISIS Fighters Killed By Long-Range Snipers and Wild Boars But Mostly Wild Boars



> When God sends a Plague of Wild Boars against you, he's done sending messages, and is now sending armored bacon.


HA!!!

Oh, the iron...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

h/t to BCF, who noted:



> If you’re sending 1000 troops to guard Buckingham Palace against your own “citizens” then you have a Muslim not a terrorist problem


Troops patrol the streets for the first time since WWII: Army deploys 1,000 soldiers to guard London, Parliament is closed to the public and Changing of the Guard is cancelled after PM warns ANOTHER terror attack is 'imminent'



> * Armed troops will guard key locations in London including Buckingham Palace, Scotland Yard says
> * The Changing of the Guard ceremony has been cancelled in London and Parliament is on lockdown
> * It comes after Theresa May warned a further terror attack may be 'imminent' following Manchester bombing
> * Decision, taken at meeting of Government's emergency Cobra committee, will see 984 troops deployed
> ...


Related (and not just them...):

Europe’s denial of Islamic terrorism threat perplexes security specialists



> “The state of denial permeating the political class still hobbles the ability of security professionals to address the radicalism of home-grown recruits,” said Michael Rubin, a foreign policy analyst at the American Enterprise Institute. “Returning Islamic State fighters are just going to throw fuel on the fire, if not today then down the road, because European leaders are too gutless to throw them in prison and toss away the key. Europe is a petri dish primed for radicalism to take root.”
> 
> The European Union did not create its own counterterrorism center at The Hague until January 2016, after years of Islamic terrorist attacks. It has a staff of 49. By contrast, the U.S. set up the National Counterterrorism Center in 2005. It has 750 staffers.


BTW, CM, feel free to post about all the terror attacks here in this thread, rather than start a new one every time...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

One suicide bomber doth not a "Muslim terrorist wave" make. It is horrible, yes, but just because ISIS claims responsibility does not mean this person didn't act alone. ISIS could be lying to puff itself up. He may have believed he is part of the extended network, but that's the think about ISIS. They're very much a "do your own thing" organization for outcasts around the world. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

There's been a terrorist attack or attempted attack averaging once every nine days this year in Europe. Perhaps just a _bit_ more than one suicide bomber. And, coming soon to a continent near you...



Freddie_Biff said:


> One suicide bomber doth not a "Muslim terrorist wave" make.


Ah, yes, the old "lone wolf" theory. As baseless and empty now as it was when first postulated...



Freddie_Biff said:


> It is horrible, yes, but just because ISIS claims responsibility does not mean this person didn't act alone.


And it could be those damned Lutherans, too...



Freddie_Biff said:


> ISIS could be lying to puff itself up.


Ah, yes, the old "outcast" theory: mom didn't give him enough hugs as a youngster. It's not a massive organization with a single goal, world dominance, in mind. It's merely a few Fruit Loops & Whackos who have strayed a bit far from the farm.

Lemme see if I can find it...ah, yes. Here it is:

"As baseless and empty now as it was when first postulated..."



Freddie_Biff said:


> He may have believed he is part of the extended network, but that's the think about ISIS. They're very much a "do your own thing" organization for outcasts around the world.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> One suicide bomber doth not a "Muslim terrorist wave" make. It is horrible, yes, but just because ISIS claims responsibility does not mean this person didn't act alone. ISIS could be lying to puff itself up. He may have believed he is part of the extended network, but that's the think about ISIS. They're very much a "do your own thing" organization for outcasts around the world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember ISIS seems completely dedicated to furthering the US-British-Israeli agenda in the Middle East, and presumably elsewhere. If ISIS is indeed responsible, it is because the English Lards have some new repressive legislation they wish to foist on their own population. As Sinc mentioned elsewhere, if Canada does not obediently fall in line and pass similar legislation, expect a similar attack here, à la Bill C-51.

That said if there is sufficient British Parliamentary resistance to whatever anti-human rights legislation is being cooked up, you can bet on a second attack there.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

They shoulda dipped it in bacon grease, too...

RAF crew write 'love from Manchester' on bomb destined for Islamic State target



> A photograph has emerged of an RAF bomb with the message “love from Manchester” written on it after the Ariana Grande concert suicide bombing.
> 
> The RAF confirmed the photograph, which has been widely shared on social media, was genuine and showed a message on a Paveway IV bomb loaded on a British jet carrying out air strikes from RAF Akrotiri in Cyprus.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, further on that whole Lone Wolf thing & the deniability it provides.

‘The Myth Of The Lone Wolf’ Has Allowed Diversity-Hugging Leaders To Do Three Things



> “This myth that Jihadists are lone actors serves three purposes mainly,” Nawaz declared. He emphatically listed them saying, “One it allows security services, when they commit mistakes and oversights, to say there was nothing we could do about it anyway,” adding, “Two, it allows politicians to say there is nothing we can do about it and retreat to a politically correct standard.” He then said, “and most importantly it allows our communities to shirk responsibilities because the truth is we are in the midst of a jihadist insurgency.”


Oh, & this little tidbit:



> Manchester police announced Wednesday it is “very clear” that Abedi was part of a larger terrorist network.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

British Security Services Were Warned _Five Times_ About Salman Abedi Talking Up Suicide Bombing



> _The Manchester suicide bomber was repeatedly flagged to the authorities over his extremist views, but was not stopped by officers, it emerged Wednesday night.
> 
> Counter Terrorism agencies were facing questions after it emerged Salman Abedi told friends that "being a suicide bomber was okay", prompting them to call the Government's anti-terrorism hotline.
> 
> Sources suggest that authorities were informed of the danger posed by Abedi on at least five separate occasions in the five years prior to the attack on Monday night. _​


More:



> I spoke to a source with close knowledge of terrorist surveillance practices, and she told me that even serious terrorist threats -- serious, like they know this guy is definitely a terrorist -- are followed something like three 8-hour shifts a week.
> 
> When I heard this, I tried to clarify: "No, I don't mean the low-level threats, I mean the _high_ level threats."
> 
> ...


Italics from the link.

OK, so this begs the question...If they are known terrorists & authorities know where the hell they are, why do we keep on just following them? How about arrests? Something? Anything? 

If none of these known terrorists are ever put away, how the hell do we expect to ever catch up? Attrition?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> British Security Services Were Warned _Five Times_ About Salman Abedi Talking Up Suicide Bombing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good questions.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FeXL said:


> British Security Services Were Warned _Five Times_ About Salman Abedi Talking Up Suicide Bombing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they knew, he was trained by Al Queda and ISIS in Syria and Libya which are both under the control of the CIA.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, a reminder, with Ramadan just around the corner, TROP will be setting up a tracker (starting this Sunday) to compare terrorist attacks from all religions.

You may wish to revisit the final scorecard from last year here.

WTH...no Lutherans?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

A puzzling coincidence...

"Dangerous Woman" Meets Dangerous Man



> But the arithmetic is not difficult: *Poland and Hungary and Slovakia* do not have Islamic terrorism because they have very little Islam. France and Germany and Belgium** admit more and more Islam, and thus more and more terrorism.* Yet the subject of immigration has been all but entirely absent from the current UK election campaign. Thirty years ago, in the interests of stopping IRA terrorism, the British state was not above preventing the internal movement within its borders of unconvicted, uncharged, unarrested Republican sympathizers seeking to take a ferry from Belfast to Liverpool. Today it declares it can do nothing to prevent the movement of large numbers of the Muslim world from thousands of miles away to the heart of the United Kingdom. It's just a fact of life - like being blown up when you go to a pop concert.


M'bold.

*And, I might add, Japan.
**And, I might add, Sweden.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

No surprise to anyone who has been paying attention.

Australian Imam: Make No Mistake, Islamic Scripture Commands Beheadings, Massacre People



> Imam Shaikh Mohammad Tawhidi was live from Melbourne and said the terrorist violence we see around the world is taken directly from the mandates in Islamic scriptures.
> 
> “We have a large number of youth that are being radicalized. This happens because of the books that we have, the Islamic scriptures that we have,” Tawhidi said. “They push the Muslim youth to believe that if you go out there and kill the infidel, that’s how you will gain paradise.”


Related:

'You squish the cockroach because you're disgusted by it': Australia's first female Muslim MP says terrorists see non-believers as sub-human and not to dismiss link between terror and Islam



> Australia's first female Muslim MP says terrorists see non-believers as cockroaches and admits there is a link between terrorism and Islam.
> 
> Labor's Anne Aly, who was a counter-terrorism expert before being elected to federal parliament last year, said religiously-motivated murderers saw non-believers as sub-human.


More:



> In a break with many left-wing politicians, who deny the link between Islam and terrorism, the Egyptian-born politician said the Koran was often used to justify violence.
> 
> 'It would be wrong to completely dismiss ideology and the role of ideology and religion in this,' she said.
> 
> 'There are certainly parts of the religion that do justify or that can be used, that are easily manipulated to justify violence.'


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And neither is this. But the left thinks it's only a few fringe outliers, when in fact, it's the majority of those questioned.

Majorities in Europe, North America worried about Islamic extremism



> Even before this week’s terrorist bombing at a pop concert in Manchester, England, people across Europe and in the U.S. and Canada had pervasive concerns about the threat of extremism in their countries. Across 12 countries surveyed from February through April by Pew Research Center, majorities said they were at least somewhat concerned about extremism in the name of Islam in their countries, including 79% who said this in the UK itself. And across the 10 EU countries surveyed, a median of 79% were concerned about Islamic extremism, while only 21% were not concerned.


Any bets those numbers have gone up significantly since Manchester?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's difficult to make much of a survey like that. Concern won't necessarily result in a desire to shift policy.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> It's difficult to make much of a survey like that. Concern won't necessarily result in a desire to shift policy.


Thing is, even if 100% of the people absolutely wanted their liberal left gov'ts to do something about it, policy still wouldn't be changed.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Under the circumstances, it's very difficult for me to find my give a $h!t factor...

Muslim leaders in Manchester report rise in Islamophobic incidents



> Muslim leaders in Manchester have expressed concern about a number of Islamophobic incidents in the city, from verbal abuse to criminal damage to mosques.
> 
> Senior members of the Muslim community say that they have received reports of abusive behaviour since the attack on Manchester Arena earlier this week.
> 
> Fawzi Haffar, trustee of the Manchester Islamic Centre in Didsbury, where Salman Abedi, the Manchester Arena bomber, is understood to have prayed, said: “We are concerned about reports we are receiving about anti-Muslim acts. *These are terrible anti-Muslim acts ranging from verbal abuse to acts of criminal damage to mosques* in the area and outside the area. We do encourage any incidents to be reported as a hate crime.”


If verbal abuse is "terrible", I'd be interested in WTF he calls killing children with nail bombs...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Quelle surprise...

Manchester bomber was part of mob that waged campaign of intimidation against schoolgirl rape victim, 16



> The Manchester bomber was part of a mob that waged a campaign of intimidation against a schoolgirl rape victim and her family, her mother believes.
> 
> Salman Abedi was an associate of Bilal Ahmed, who was jailed with two others last year for taking part in the gang rape of the teenager.
> 
> At his trial, members of his South Manchester community tried to intimidate the girl’s family, with youths hurling abuse and gesturing their support for the rapists.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Q.s., again...

Britain ‘Warned in January’ by FBI Manchester Bomber Was Planning Attack on UKBritain 'Warned in January' by FBI Manchester Bomber Was Planning Attack on UK - Breitbart



> The FBI warned UK security chiefs that Manchester jihadi Salman Abedi was plotting an attack in Britain, an inside source has claimed.
> 
> MI5 were warned in January by the U.S. intelligence service that Abedi was part of a North African terror cell planning to strike a political target in Britain according to the source, the Mail on Sunday reports.
> 
> A U.S. investigation into the Manchester bomber’s links to terror groups in Libya brought the information to light, and U.S. security services placed Abedi on a watchlist identifying key terror suspects in 2016.


Once again, if they're following this sick fukc around & know he's on a watchlist, why the hell aren't they doing something about it?

And this is the response: 

Europe Fights Back with Candles and Teddy Bears



> *Europe still has not realized that the terror which struck its metropolis was a war, and not the mistake of a few disturbed people who misunderstood the Islamic religion.
> *We are apparently not ready to abandon our masochistic rules of engagement, which privilege the enemy's people over our own.
> *It appears that for Europe, Islamic terrorism is not real, but only a momentary disruption of its routine. We fight against global warming, malaria and hunger in Africa. But are we not ready to fight for our civilization? Have we already given up?


Seriously?

I guess enough children haven't died from nail bombs yet...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on those closed communities & lack of integration.

How 'closed communities' provide a breeding ground for radical Islam



> There are systematic structures that make sure that the youth are separated from their outside environment ideologically. In Quran schools that follow the Deobandi strand of Islam and in their mosques, they tell children not to emulate the unbelievers, not to behave like them, not to love them, not to associate with them. How are you supposed to live within that society? So we can pour as much money as we want into combating violent extremism, but at the same time we seem to ignore that the nonviolent forms of Islamization are even more important. Because those who are willing to blow themselves up are at the last stage of a radicalization process. And we don't seem to want to look at what is happening before, because it would push us to raise serious questions about the type of integration, structures or policies that we have - or the lack of them.
> 
> A lot of politicians do not have the courage to look at the public interest. In Britain - in other countries as well, but I am talking right now specifically about Britain - if we don't act in a way that tackles the roots of the problems, Britain will continue to be on high-alert when it comes to terrorism. *And it is not coming from outside. It is coming from within.*


My bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sixteenth person arrested in connection with that "Lone Wolf" attack in Manchester...

'Trainee Libyan pilot', 23, is 16th suspect arrested in connection with Ariana Grande concert bombing as police raid affluent Sussex seaside town and a second property in Manchester



> The 23-year-old man arrested over the Manchester bombing more than 250 miles away from the scene was studying to become a pilot, it was claimed today.
> 
> The suspect was detained at a home in Shoreham-by-Sea, West Sussex, and he is the 16th person to be arrested in connection with the atrocity last Monday that claimed the lives of 22 people and injured more than 100.
> 
> Residents said that the man, who has been named locally as Aladine, was training to become a pilot and lived in a flat on a parade of shops just five minutes from the seafront, which was being searched by officers today.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And it starts...

In Ramadan Massacre, Egyptian Christians Killed for Refusing to Renounce Their Faith in Jesus



> As more and more details emerge concerning Friday’s Ramadan attack on a busload of Christians on pilgrimage, the more it becomes evident that these 29 martyrs died solely because they were Christians.
> 
> Survivors of the attack said that the ten masked Islamic State militants did not merely open fire on the bus full of Christian pilgrims on their way to the Monastery of Saint Samuel the Confesor, but that the victims were made to descend from the bus and asked one by one whether they were Christians before being shot by the assailants.


Yet Muslims are touted by the left as the most persecuted religious group...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm thinking this falls into the "Bad Teacher" category...

Write a letter to terrorists! Children told to ‘respect’ killers in new teaching aid



> Chris McGovern, chairman of the Campaign for Real Education, said the letter task would confuse and potentially upset pupils.
> 
> He said: “*This a crackpot idea based on the misguided notion that primary school children must engage with, and show “respect” for, religious fanatics who are seeking to kill them.*
> 
> ...


M'bold.

Or any other age group, for that matter.

Sums it up for me...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And it continues.

Baghdad attack: At least 27 killed in Isis bombings as blast hits ice cream shop during Ramadan



> Two Isis car bombs killed at least 27 people and wounded dozens more in Baghdad streets packed with crowds preparing for the Ramadan fast.
> 
> The first car bomb was detonated outside a popular ice cream shop just after midnight, killing at least 15 and wounded 27 in the commercial Karrada district, police and health officials said.
> 
> A few hours later, a second explosives-laden car went off during rush hour near the state-run Public Pension Office near the al-Shahada (Martyrs') Bridge in the busy Shawaka district, killing at least 12 and wounding 23 more, a police officer said.


Related:

Philippines’ death toll tops 100 as besieged ISIS-linked terrorists execute ‘betrayers’



> The death toll in the Philippines city of Marawi has exceeded 100 people, including at least 27 civilians and 61 terrorists, while 2,000 people reportedly remain trapped as ISIS-linked Maute militants mercilessly kill “betrayers” who try to flee the city.
> At least 27 civilians have been killed in Marawi since Maute fighters, aligned with Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL), raided the city last Tuesday.


That's some Religion of Peace.

Nothing from the Amish & Episcopalians this month. Yet...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

CubaMark said:


>



I'm not sure why our right-wing friends don't celebrate this fine specimen of conservative anti-Islamic ideology. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> I'm not sure why our right-wing friends don't celebrate this fine specimen of conservative anti-Islamic ideology.


Because he's a fine specimen of a progressive Bernie Sanders supporter...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Muslim Groups Unite, Raise More than $500,000 for Families of the 3 Portland Heroes*









Taliesin Namkai-Meche (left) and Ricky John Best lost their lives while defending two Muslim girls from a white supremacist attack​
Two Muslim non-profit organizations have come together and raised more than $500,000 in about four days for the families of the Portland, Ore. heroes who were violently attacked while defending two young Muslim women from a raging white supremacist.

Last Friday, the two Muslim girls, were reportedly verbally attacked by Jeremy Joseph Christian while riding a commuter train. Christian started screaming anti-Islamic things at the young women, when the three brave men stood up to defend the young women.

It was then that things took an even more horrific turn when Christian allegedly pulled a knife and stabbed all three men, killing two - recent college graduate Taliesin Namkai-Meche, 23, and Army veteran Ricky John Best, 53, - and leaving a third - 21-year-old Micah David-Cole Fletcher - hospitalized.

Now, the Muslim community is reaching out to respond to the hate that took the lives of the two men with love, as Think Progress reports. 

Through a LaunchGood campaign, the two groups, The Muslim Education Trust and Celebrate Mercy, have raised some $507,356 in about four days with the help of 9,841 supporters. The Muslim Public Affairs Council alone has donated at least $10,000.

The campaign’s original $60,000 goal was completely smashed out of the park in only five hours. The campaign goal, in response, has slowly increased, standing now at about $550,000. The funds will be used to help with “the immediate, short-term needs” of the families such as funeral expenses, and the medical bills of Fletcher, if needed. Once those immediate expenses are covered, the extra funds will go toward long-term expenses of the families. The campaign notes that Best, one of the victims, left behind his wife and four children, and the kids all still need to go through college.

“We wish to respond to hate with love, to evil with good, as our faith instructs us, and send a powerful message of compassion through action. Our Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him, said: “Have mercy to those on earth, and the One in Heaven (God) will have mercy upon you.” The Prophet’s life exemplified that central commandment in the Quran: “Repel evil with that which is better” (41:34),” the campaign reads. 
(TheRoot)​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm sorry. I don't see the connect between this act of charity & ISIS.

Wrong thread, perchance? Or was it a deliberate choice...



CubaMark said:


> Muslim Groups Unite, Raise More than $500,000 for Families of the 3 Portland Heroes


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> I'm sorry. I don't see the connect between this act of charity & ISIS.
> 
> Wrong thread, perchance? Or was it a deliberate choice...


You have a problem with my post, but not the two that preceded it which are related.

Vendetta much?

:lmao:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Against ISIS? Damn straight! Don't you? And, more importantly, why wouldn't you?

So, deliberate choice.

Thx for clarifying...

Just for comparison purposes, I'll see your non-ISIS charity story & raise you another Ramadan Bombathon update.

In case you're too boneheaded to actually click on the link, I'll even furnish you the precis: Day 5, 24 Attacks, 227 Dead.

I jes' luvs me that Religion of Peace.



CubaMark said:


> Vendetta much?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ya can't keep 'em out.



> N.J. Town Must Pay Islamic Group $3.25 Million To Settle Discrimination Lawsuit
> 
> A New Jersey town must pay $3.25 million to a local Islamic society and allow it to build a mosque, ending a years-long dispute.
> 
> ...


N.J. Town Must Pay Islamic Group $3.25 Million To Settle Discrimination Lawsuit : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> Against ISIS? Damn straight! Don't you? And, more importantly, why wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing no one was keeping count of the dead Muslims during the Crusades, eh?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, what's the thrust? Turnabout's fair play? Two wrongs make a right? Some other trite Prog logic? Do tell.

Christianity has "progressed" a long way since the Crusades. Curiously, Islam has not.

Funny, you never use similar comparisons when discussing the political left. To pull just a couple out of thin air, slavery and the KKK. And a helluva lot more recent than the Crusades.

Jes' sayin'...



Freddie_Biff said:


> Good thing no one was keeping count of the dead Muslims during the Crusades, eh?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> So, what's the thrust? Turnabout's fair play? Two wrongs make a right? Some other trite Prog logic? Do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How many Muslims do you actually know? How many have you actually had conversations with? You seem to believe all Muslims are hardcore fundamentalists, but the truth might surprise you. Not everyone is out to "kill the infidel." If there were, we'd already be dead.

Jes' sayin'....


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, what's the thrust here? That because Joe Schmo knows more Muslims than I do his opinion on them is more valid? Meet Logical Fallacy: Appeal to Authority.

Argument Fail. No Respect.

Try harder.



Freddie_Biff said:


> How many Muslims do you actually know? How many have you actually had conversations with?


Where is your evidence that I have ever, even once, said that? There isn't any, because I've never, ever said that. Nor do I believe it. Quite to the contrary, I have often noted that I don't believe that every Muslim is bad.

Argument Fail. No Respect.

Try harder.

Now, instead of skirting it, answer the question I posed:



> So, what's the thrust? Turnabout's fair play? Two wrongs make a right? Some other trite Prog logic? Do tell.





Freddie_Biff said:


> You seem to believe all Muslims are hardcore fundamentalists, but the truth might surprise you. Not everyone is out to "kill the infidel."


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXl, this restatement of an argument in falsified extreme terms is a sure sign you've hurled the other party into a state of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> FeXl, this restatement of an argument in falsified extreme terms is a sure sign you've hurled the other party into a state of cognitive dissonance.


Keerist, after reading his BS on these boards for years I'm convinced he was born with cognitive dissonance and, like puberty, just never outgrew it.

BTW Freddie, yes, that is a personal attack. Wah...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Bullllleeeeeeee!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Bullllleeeeeeee!


Among other things, I s'pose...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> So, what's the thrust here? That because Joe Schmo knows more Muslims than I do his opinion on them is more valid? Meet Logical Fallacy: Appeal to Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you weren't so dismissive in your responses, I might actually put in an effort to convince you of something. Anything. But my experience so far is that it's really not worth the effort. 

The problem I have with reporting on the religion of a terrorist is the underlying assumption that every adherent of that religion poses the same threat. It's like assuming that everybody who defends Islam is some kind of liberal prog snowflake. It's prejudice, pure and simple. All of the Muslims I know are pretty decent people. So are most of the Christians, especially those who are more moderate in their beliefs. So are most of the atheists. The hardcore members of any religion set up red flags for me. 

But unless you want to have a conversation that we can agree ahead of time to curtail the typical condescension that we both resort to, I don't see a lot of point of trying h to persuade you of anything. Those are my terms. If you can respect them, we can talk.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's another timely Ramadan Bombathon update from The Religion Of Peace.

For you non-clickers, it reads 55 terror attacks & 592 kills attributed to Islam by day 10. Curiously, the Amish & Zoroastrians have registered none, zero, during the same period.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> So are most of the Christians, especially those who are more moderate in their beliefs.


Reminds me of people who used to say that they liked Jews... the _good_ kind anyway.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

How much effort do you want me to put into debunking bunk?

'Sides, I recall you noting somewhere that you don't try to convince people of anything, you just put out the "facts" & let them make up their minds. Why the sea change?

And, if you have no facts, then it definitely isn't worth the effort.



Freddie_Biff said:


> If you weren't so dismissive in your responses, I might actually put in an effort to convince you of something. Anything. But my experience so far is that it's really not worth the effort.


Asked. Answered.



Freddie_Biff said:


> The problem I have with reporting on the religion of a terrorist is the underlying assumption that every adherent of that religion poses the same threat.


Very few snowflakes have the mental acuity to defend a position, period.

That said, defenders of Islam do tend to the left. That's not prejudicial, that's fact.



Freddie_Biff said:


> It's like assuming that everybody who defends Islam is some kind of liberal prog snowflake. It's prejudice, pure and simple.


With rare exceptions, the only time I go into condescension mode is when I'm dealing with BS. Keep your argument BS free & you have far less chance of being on the receiving end of yet another withering critique.

'Sides, exactly what is it you are trying to convince me of? That not all followers of Islam are rapists & killers? I'm already there. If you are trying to defend any of the sexist, oppressive or reprehensible things that most followers of Islam do, don't even start. Save those, I can't think of much else to discuss with you on the topic.



Freddie_Biff said:


> But unless you want to have a conversation that we can agree ahead of time to curtail the typical condescension that we both resort to, I don't see a lot of point of trying h to persuade you of anything. Those are my terms. If you can respect them, we can talk.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

A TEAM of Lone Wolves. Well, that makes it much better...

(language warning)

British Media Reporting London Bridge Attacks as 'Crude' Team of Lone Wolves



> Three men mowed people down and exited their clowncar on the London Bridge and began knifing people to death -- screaming 'this is for Allah" -- and the British media is reporting this as a 'team' of lone wolves committing a rather crude, yet heinous, act of terror on the British people.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And another...

Notre Dame: Attacker shouted that he was a soldier of Isil as he attempted to strike police officer with hammer



> French police shot a man outside Notre-Dame cathedral in Paris on Tuesday after he tried to attack them with a hammer and shouted "This is for Syria" in a terror incident just two days after the London attacks.


Unfortunately, it won't be enough.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And one more, a little closer to home...

Woman screaming 'Allahu Akbar' charged in Toronto store attack: Sources 



> A Toronto woman has been charged after a suspect masked with an ISIS bandana allegedly swung a golf club at store employees while screaming threats and Islamic chants on Saturday afternoon at the same time that a terrorist rampage occurred in London.
> 
> Sources told the Toronto Sun that a woman entered Cedarbrae Mall in Scarborough and then the Canadian Tire store, where she walked to the paint section.


That's some religion of Peace.

Wait! Here come the apologists...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Desperate Liberals Try To Blame The Manchester Terror Attack On Anyone Other Than Islamic Terrorists



> The left just can’t seem to understand that Islamic terrorists are going to try to destroy our way of life no matter how nice we are to them. On Monday night, a bombing at Ariana Grande’s Manchester concert made headlines all over the globe. 22 people, including an 8-year-old girl, were killed and 59 were wounded. It is exactly the sort of “soft target” attack that I have been warning about, and ISIS quickly claimed responsibility. *Within the last 30 days, there have been 169 Islamic terror attacks in a total of 24 different countries.*


M'bold.

But right wing extremists are the scary ones.

And, you've got the so-called journalists from the MSM generating this kind of trash:



> _CNN “Terror Analyst” Paul Cruickshank said Monday night on Anderson Cooper’s AC360 that the bombing attack in Manchester could be a “right-wing” “false flag.”_​


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> The left just can’t seem to understand that Islamic terrorists are going to try to destroy our way of life no matter how nice we are to them.


All poor lefty bugger's grandchildren will pay the price in a few decades in any country that allows immigration like Germany, France, Great Britain and yes, Canada have allowed in the past decade.

Governments worldwide could learn much from the Poles:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Deadly twin attacks hit Iranian parliament, Ayatollah's shrine*










The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) claimed a deadly pair of attacks Wednesday on Iran's parliament and the shrine of Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini.

It marks the first attack in Iran claimed by the extremist group, which is at war with Iranian-backed forces in Syria and Iraq. In a message posted through its Aamaq News Agency, ISIS claimed its fighters were behind the assaults.

An Iranian state-run news website said 12 people were killed and 42 were wounded. 

** * **​
The attacks began midmorning when assailants armed with Kalashnikov rifles stormed the parliament building. One of the attackers later blew himself up inside, where a session had been in progress, according to a statement carried by Iran's state TV. The siege lasted until mid-afternoon.

Deputy Interior Minister Mohammad Hossein Zolfaghari told Iran's state TV the apparently male attackers wore women's attire.

An Associated Press reporter saw several police snipers on the rooftops of buildings around the parliament. Shops in the area were shuttered, and gunfire could be heard. Witnesses said the attackers were shooting from the fourth floor of the parliament building down at people in the streets below.

** * *​*
Soon after the parliament attack, a suicide bomber and other assailants targeted the shrine located just outside the capital, Tehran, according to the official state broadcaster. It said a security guard was killed and that one of the attackers was killed by security guards. A woman was also arrested.

In addition to being lethal, the attack on the shrine of Khomeini is symbolically stunning. As Iran's first Supreme Leader, Khomeini is a towering figure in the country and was its revolutionary leader in the 1979 ouster of the shah.

** * **​
ISIS often claims attacks around the world, even when links to the group cannot be confirmed and appear dubious. Iranian security officials have not said who they suspect is behind the attacks, though state media has referred to the attackers as "terrorists."

Sunni extremists, including ISIS, despise Shia-majority Iran. Iran has also come under attack in the past by Arab insurgents.
(CBC)​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Shocka!

Gitmo inmate released under Obama arrested in France recruiting for ISIS



> A former Guantanamo Bay inmate is among six people from an alleged Isis recruiting network who have been detained in France.
> 
> Among the suspects arrested was Sabir Mahfouz Lahmar, who was freed from the US detention centre in Cuba in 2009 after France agreed to accept him, said a judicial official.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Report: Hundreds of Saudi’s and Kuwaiti’s Living in US Have Joined ISIS



> The Institute for Gulf Affairs is issuing an exclusive investigative report tomorrow on one of the biggest terrorist threats against the United States homeland.
> 
> The report (From American College Campuses to ISIS Camps: How Hundreds of Saudis Joined ISIS in the U.S.) details how hundreds of Saudi nationals living in the United States joined the terrorist group ISIS in the past three years.
> 
> According to our investigation, approximately 400 Saudi and Kuwaiti nationals living in the United States mostly on government scholarships have joined terrorist groups, mainly ISIS. Some of these recruits hold dual citizenship. They are among the nearly 80,000 Saudi students and family members who are currently in the United States.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The propaganda campaign has succeeded, the proxy war against Iran has begun. There can no longer be any doubt that ISIS is a direct tool of the US/Saudi cabal. Only the US has a sufficient grudge against Khomeini to order this kind of attack.

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/iranian-media-shooting-parliament-wounds-063006866.html



> TEHRAN, Iran — The Islamic State group claimed responsibility Wednesday for a pair of stunning attacks on Iran's parliament and the tomb of its revolutionary leader, Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini, which killed at least 12 people and wounded more than 40.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I want to shake this gentleman's hand & buy him pints all week.

Keep calm and fight back



> when the three London terrorists charged into the pub Roy Larner was drinking at, the 47-year-old wasn’t just going to sit there and let it happen.
> 
> The jihadists ran in with their foot-long knives chanting “Islam, Islam!” and “This is for Allah!”
> 
> ...


That's precisely what the UK needs for a response. Enough f'ing tea candles...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Malkin: YouTube Banned Me, But Not the Hate Imams



> One of the many maddening takeaways from the London Bridge jihad attack is this: If you post videos on YouTube radicalizing Muslim viewers to kill innocent people, YouTube will leave you alone.
> 
> But if you post a video on YouTube honoring innocent people murdered by barbaric jihadists, your video will get banned.


Related:

Facebook's Little Ethics Problem



> There is a problem at Facebook. On May 8, the social media platform blocked and then shut down the pages of two popular moderate Muslim groups -- on the grounds that their content was "in violation of community standards" -- without explanation.
> 
> Had these pages belonged to the radicals who incite followers to violence, however, the move would have been welcome, and would have corresponded to Facebook's Online Civil Courage Initiative, founded in Berlin in January 2016, to "challeng[e] hate speech and extremism online," in the effort to prevent the use of social media as a platform for recruiting terrorists.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope. Never happen here...

US government: 2 men charged with plotting terror attacks



> Two men from Michigan and New York City were tasked by a terrorist organization with looking for potential terrorism targets in New York and Panama, U.S. authorities said Thursday as they announced the suspects' recent arrests.
> 
> Samer El Debek, 37, of Dearborn, Michigan, and Ali Kourani, 32, of the Bronx, were charged in Manhattan federal court with providing support to a terrorist organization. El Debek was arrested June 1 in Livonia, Michigan; Kourani was arrested the same day in the Bronx. Both men were being held in New York City after court appearances.


Damn those Baptists...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And, an update on the Ramadan Bombathon.

As always, I provide the data, as well: 79 attacks across 23 countries leaving 995 dead in the first 14 days.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Surprise, surprise, surprise...

London Bridge Attacker Inspired by U.S. Based Islamist Hate Preacher



> Ahmad Musa Jibril fled his home in the Michigan city following the attack in London, which left eight dead, “so quickly that he left his sandals on the deck.” The Daily Mail reported the preacher’s mother and sister have also “vanished” from their residence in Dearborn, deemed the “Arab capital of North America.”
> 
> Material put out by Jibril is a well-known inspiration to Islamic State fighters. Whilst the 46-year-old has never been jailed for terrorism offences, a 2005 sentence for fraud revealed him as a Salafist fanatic who “glorified Islamic extremism” and tried to take credit for a 1995 al Qaeda bombing which killed four Americans.


Yep. He's AWOL. I'm sure he's just visiting relatives & there's no connection...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

‘This is for Allah, stop living this life’: What London terror knifemen screamed as they slit Australian victim's throat in scenes 'like a horror movie' in packed restaurant during rampage that killed eight



> An Australian woman and her partner who survived the London terror attack have described the moment three jihadi terrorists stormed the restaurant where they worked.
> 
> Candice Hedge, 31, from Brisbane, had her throat slashed during the rampage by three men who crashed a car through crowds on London Bridge last Saturday night before attacking innocent bystanders with knives.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just like the Twin Towers.

Iceland: Muslim leader claims London jihad attacks were staged by police



> _The Islamic Cultural Center in Iceland, the second-largest Muslim community in Iceland, this morning shared on its Facebook page a video stating that the terrorist attack in London had been staged.
> 
> The video asserts the conspiracy theory that the various terrorist acts and massacres were staged and actors were made to play the victims — so-called “crisis players.”
> 
> ...


M'bold.

Mormons. Definitely the Mormons...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*Because it's 2015!*

Is this a turning point for Brits?



> _Prime Minister Justin Trudeau says *a Canadian was among those killed* in Saturday night’s terror attack in London.
> 
> In a written statement released Sunday, Trudeau says the government will not be commenting further *out of respect for the family.*_​
> That's funny... you *couldn't get him to shut up* after the Quebec mosque shooting.


Links' bold.

Curious, idn't it...


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> .




A bit derivative, but mildly amusing.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, how's that Religion of Peace doing?

31,000 deadly attacks by Muslim terrorists since 9/11

And, the latest Ramadan Bombathon update:

Day 19, 106 attacks, 1151 kills, zero from all other religions combined and zero Muslims killed by "Islamophobes".

Where the hell are those Zoroastrians when you need them?

More:



> Midway through its holiest month and the Religion of Peace has already distinguished itself with a thousand bodies. No killings in the name of other religions yet... while the much-hyped "Islamophobic backlash" consists mostly of a few rude comments and *four bacon strips left at a mosque.*


M'bold.

Brutal...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Little late to put the horse back in the barn but whatever it takes to deal with the problem now.

Armed SAS troops take to streets disguised as tramps and street sweepers to stop another terror attack



> Armed SAS troops are disguising themselves as beggars in a bid to stop future terrorist attacks.
> 
> Soldiers armed with Heckler and Koch MP7 guns and medical kits are stationed at key positions in cities and are ready to strike at a moment's notice.
> 
> Troops from the Counter Revolutionary Warfare Wing have reportedly been drafted for the operation.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further from the Religion of Peace.

ISIS Burns 19 Yazidi Girls To Death in Cages For Refusing Sex Slavery



> ISIS is Sharia-compliant in the most literal sense. Its fighters are following the example of Muhammad himself, the warrior prophet of Islam who captured slaves in battle and had sex with them. As the prophet was entitled to take advantage of such fruits of battle according to the Koran, so ISIS believes its fighters are entitled as well. Thus, these savages thought nothing of burning 19 Yazidi girls to death in iron cages after the girls had the temerity to resist having sex with their captors. This atrocity was said by local activists to have taken place recently in the Iraqi city of Mosul, which has currently become a battlefield between ISIS fighters and anti-ISIS coalition forces. An eyewitness reported that the burnings took place in front of hundreds of people.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

How about a little Ramadan Bombathon update going into the weekend?

Day 21, 120 attacks, 1229 killed.

Zero terrorist attacks or kills from all other religions combined.

Zero Muslims killed by Islamophobes.

Damn. Where are the members of the Church of the SubGenius when you need them?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Damn. Where are the members of the Church of the SubGenius when you need them?


I just saw a picture of the guy with the pipe stenciled on a wall last week!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

macfury said:


> i just saw a picture of the guy with the pipe stenciled on a wall last week!


bahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Well, this isn't good...*

*Michigan Airport Stabbing: Officer Attacked in Possible Terror Incident*

An officer for Bishop International Airport was stabbed Wednesday in a possible terror-related incident in Flint, Michigan, sources told NBC News.

The attacker allegedly shouted "Allahu akbar" before stabbing Lieutenant Jeff Neville, who was bleeding from the neck, sources and witnesses at Bishop International Airport said.

Neville is a member of the airport's Department of Public Safety and a retired Genesee County Sheriff’s Department lieutenant.

Law enforcement officials said* the suspect is from Quebec and has a Canadian passport.
*
(NBC)​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

An Islamic terrorist living in Canada? With a Canadian passport?

Shocka...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not if, when. 

Said it before and say it again. 

It will happen again. And again . . .


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> An Islamic terrorist living in Canada? With a Canadian passport?
> 
> 
> 
> Shocka...



Why don't you write about all the Muslims that were just attacked and killed recently? Or do they not count on your casualty list?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

"It'll never happen!!!!!!!!!!"

"It hasn't happened in Canada yet!!!!!!!!!!"

"No MSM corroboration, therefore it didn't actually happen!!!!!!!!!!"

"It wasn't anybody I knew!!!!!!!!!!"

Bite me.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Why don't you write about all the Muslims that were just attacked and killed recently? Or do they not count on your casualty list?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Central Europeans get it.

Hungarians Declare: ‘Central Europe Stands United Against Mass Illegal Migration’



> An alliance of Central European countries led by Hungary has pledged to work together to stem the flow of illegal migrants into Europe at a meeting in Prague.
> 
> Delegations to the Central European Defence Cooperation (CEDC) group from Austria, Croatia, Hungary, Slovakia, Slovenia, and the Czech Republic were, according to a report on the Hungarian government’s official website, “united against mass illegal migration”.
> 
> Defence ministers at the summit agreed to “facilitate the quick and joint mobilization of civilian, police and military capabilities” in defence of the European Union’s external borders.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> "It'll never happen!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your confirmation bias is showing again. When Muslims are attacked and killed by a non-Muslim, you turn a deaf ear. Hypocrite.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I clearly acknowledged the one I was aware of in my last Ramadan Bombathon update, which is 100% more than you've done recognizing Islamic attacks, troll.



Freddie_Biff said:


> When Muslims are attacked and killed by a non-Muslim, you turn a deaf ear.


Try again, asshole.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Hypocrite.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, speaking of Islamic terrorism, how about an update on the Ramadan Bombathon? There's only two days of killing left to be counted in this year's total.

So, on day 27 we have 152 attacks & 1389 killed. 0,0 for all other religions. Here I thought I could on some of the local Hutterites to bump up that number. Damn...

We also have, as noted before, 1 Muslim killed by Islamophobes:



> The sole fatality at Finsbury Park is a victim who was being attended to prior to the attack. Witnesses say he was also struck by the van, so TROP is going to categorize this as a murder unless police say otherwise.


Related:

Ramadan Rage 2017: 1,385 Fatalities Already More than Triple Those Last Year



> The 2,741 total number of casualties (1,404 murders and 1,337 injuries) have more than doubled the estimated 1,150 (421 deaths and 729 injuries that took place in 2016.
> 
> There have been at least 135 deadly incidents in more than 20 mainly Muslim nations during Ramadan this year, which began on May 27 and expected to end on June 24.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> I clearly acknowledged the one I was aware of in my last Ramadan Bombathon update, which is 100% more than you've done recognizing Islamic attacks, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay. Hypocrite, asshole.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

There's the troll we all know & love again.

Thank you, Freddie!

Any other sage bits of wisdom to share with us? More Prog math? Some reading & comprehension skills to highlight? A concise elocution on comparing & contrasting the differences of getting screwed over by Ralph vs Red Rachel?

At least with Ralph you were able to renegotiate terms & get some of that back. With Red Rachel, yer SOL.

Hey, seeing as this is the ISIS thread, how's about we talk s'more about those Islamic terrorists, huh? Over 1400 dead in a little over 3 weeks.

Whaddya think?



Freddie_Biff said:


> Okay. Hypocrite, asshole.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

FeXL said:


> There's the troll we all know & love again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're a bitter and easily offended alt-right snowflake. And a troll is one who doggedly pursues someone who really has no interest in them, kind of like you do with me. You're pissed because I don't agree with you and I likely never will. Why can't you accept that?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Bitter? I'm enjoying the self-induced character assassination far too much to be bitter, my friend. You make it waaaay easy.

As far as politics are concerned, I'm far closer to Centrist than Alt-right.

As far as snowflake is concerned, just a _little_ past the age group that applies to. Plus, I moved away from home when I was 17. Aaaaaand, I'm not politically left. You may wish to re-check the definition of snowflake.

Excellent partial definition on troll. While incomplete, it highlights precisely your relationship with me. On the other hand, I have great interest in you. I want to see exactly how far you are willing to debase yourself on a public board. So far, no end in sight.

As far as you agreeing with me is concerned, I could care less. Same with anybody else on these boards. I expect rational people who are not total ideologues to change their opinion when presented with a cogent argument supported with facts.

As you have shown you are neither of the above, I expect no change at all. Thus far I have not been disappointed.

Carry on, Freddie!



Freddie_Biff said:


> I think you're a bitter and easily offended alt-right snowflake. And a troll is one who doggedly pursues someone who really has no interest in them, kind of like you do with me. You're pissed because I don't agree with you and I likely never will. Why can't you accept that?


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

And for what it's worth, "snowflake" applies to a mindset more than an age group. For example, one who takes offense to the slightest criticism of Donald Trump would be a right wing snowflake, much like Trump himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Nobody cares if you criticize Trump, They just care when you do so without actually understanding what you're saying. Once your ass has been handed to you, they stop caring.



Freddie_Biff said:


> And for what it's worth, "snowflake" applies to a mindset more than an age group. For example, one who takes offense to the slightest criticism of Donald Trump would be a right wing snowflake, much like Trump himself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah.  Those who perceive their "Safe Space" to be threatened. That ain't the politically inclined right. It's the tender, fragile young Progs who scream blue murder at the first sign of any threat to their worldview & begin a hysterical meltdown. They also frequently have their mother's making their beds well into their 20's or 30's. It's the ones shutting down free speech at universities because the speaker doesn't toe their leftist political line. It's the ones on Twitter & FB gang forcing political correctness.

Those are "snowflakes" in contemporary parlance.



Freddie_Biff said:


> And for what it's worth, "snowflake" applies to a mindset more than an age group.


The balance of this is merely more Prog bull$h!t...



Freddie_Biff said:


> For example, one who takes offense to the slightest criticism of Donald Trump would be a right wing snowflake, much like Trump himself.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep. "Snowflake" is all prog, all the time.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Yep. "Snowflake" is all prog, all the time.



Nope. Your ignorance is showing again. It has more to do with easily offended someone is. Someone like yourself, for instance. If you weren't so easily riled up, you wouldn't be offering so many quick knee jerk rebuttals twenty times a day in ehMac.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

When you bring the big guns like Lascaux Othello to the table, who can withstand his withering blasts? (Read his fantasy about being impaled by Jeb Bush's penis if you want to experience the full power of his prose).


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> When you bring the big guns like Lascaux Othello to the table, who can withstand his withering blasts? (Read his fantasy about being impaled by Jeb Bush's penis if you want to experience the full power of his prose).



Sorry, but that's just not the sort of literature I'm into. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

If you weren't posting 20 pieces of garbage a day, they wouldn't need to be rebutted!

Cause, effect. Find that mirror, Freddie.



Freddie_Biff said:


> If you weren't so easily riled up, you wouldn't be offering so many quick knee jerk rebuttals twenty times a day in ehMac.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sorry, but that's just not the sort of literature I'm into. But whatever floats your boat.


You provided the link--your boat is floating pretty damned high!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, what's the Final Score for the month long Ramadan Bombathon?

It was a helluva month! 174 attacks, 1960 injured, 1595 killed by followers of The Religion of Peace in 29 countries worldwide.

All other religions combined, 0, 0, 0.

And just 2 Muslims killed in anti-Muslim attacks:



> [T]here was just two Muslims killed in anti-Muslim attacks - one by an intoxicated loner with mental health issues in London, and the other in India (suspected).


Related (the numbers vary a bit, the principle remains the same):

Ramadan Rage 2017: Deaths Reach 1,627, Marking One of the Bloodiest Islamic Holy Months in Recent Memory



> Islamic extremists killed more than 1,620 people during this year’s holiest month for Muslims, marking one of the deadliest Ramadans in modern history, reveals a Breitbart News tally.
> 
> The large majority of Ramadan violence victims are Muslims.
> 
> At the end of Ramadan on Saturday, the total number of casualties across the world for the entire holy month had reached 3,451 (1,627 murders and 1,824 injuries), *more than tripling the 1,150 (421 deaths and 729 injuries) that took place in 2016, considered the deadliest holy month in recent memory.*


M'bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Caution: Disturbing, sickening content. I won't provide any headlines or quotes. You've been warned.

There are few things I'm hesitant to bring up on these boards.

This one gave me significant pause...

Link 1

Link 2

This is the mindset we're dealing with, folks.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further from the Religion of Peace.

Major security measures for Ottawa's Canada 150 bash amid ISIS threat



> More than 500,000 revellers are expected to flock to Parliament Hill Saturday to celebrate Canada’s 150th anniversary, and heightened security will be in place across the capital to ensure the party goes off without a hitch.
> Heavily armed police and surveillance cameras will be strategically placed throughout the event, and a barricade will be positioned around the party to thwart any attempted attacks by vehicles.
> The security measures, which one source described as “unprecedented,” come as a national security memo obtained by CTV News warns that ISIS “explicitly named Canada” and the United States as potential targets after the Manchester attack in May.


Oh, and this:



> *According to the memo, ISIS has warned Muslims to avoid markets and public gatherings in Canada, and threatened to use “explosives, vehicles and beheadings to kill crusaders.”*


M'bold.

Still think ISIS has nothing to do with Islam?

More:

Ottawa battens down for Canada Day as ISIS threatens attack



> While heavy rain is expected to dampen Canada’s 150th birthday celebrations Saturday on Parliament Hill, high-level security experts in both police and intelligence agencies are hoping the only explosions heard will be emanating from the thunder clouds overhead.


Further:



> The level of security, in fact, is being called “unprecedented.”


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> This is the mindset we're dealing with, folks.


Show me the passage in the Q'uran that calls this treatment.

You continue to confuse the actions of out-of-control fanatics with the dictates of a religion.

Correlation is not causation. Apples and Oranges.

But that, of course, doesn't fit your narrative....


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

CubaMark said:


> Show me the passage in the Q'uran that calls this treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He sees what he wants to see, and he believes what he wants to believe. And most bizarre, he thinks he's right.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thankfully, Freddie, unlike FeXL, we know that you post things you believe to be wrong.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Two words, Dr. Cracker Jack:

Red. Herring...




CubaMark said:


> Show me the passage in the Q'uran that calls this treatment.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Thankfully, Freddie, unlike FeXL, we know that you post things you believe to be wrong.




??


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Freddie_Biff said:


> ??





> And most bizarre, he thinks he's right.


Irony. 

You also believe you're right--why is it notable to attribute such a belief only to FeXL?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

'Til death do us...BOOOOMMM!!!

Bride was given a SUICIDE BELT as a wedding present by her jihadist husband known as The Decapitator



> A Spanish woman who fled to Syria in order to marry a terrorist and join ISIS was given a suicide belt as a dowry from her husband, it was revealed today.
> 
> Asia Ahmed Mohamed, 26, left her home in Ceuta in 2014 before marrying Moroccan Mohamed Hamdouch, a brutal jihadi who became known as The Decapitator.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Interesting read.

The Real Jihadist Threat No One Is Watching



> Most people can tell you who the potential jihadists are, especially the ones in Europe and the USA. You can point them out in a group: they are immigrants, or more often, the children of immigrants, who came from the Middle East or North Africa. They often converse among one another in Arabic. Many want to join the Islamic State and other terror groups in Syria, or have gone and since returned. They are mostly men, usually around age 20 or less, and have grown up feeling alienated from the societies in which they live.
> 
> Most of this is wrong.
> 
> In fact, the UK-based Henry Jackson Society has found that *"those who convert to Islam are four times more likely to become terrorists than those who are born Muslims." And in 2015, the Washington Post warned that converts have emerged "as some of the most dangerous and fanatical adherents to radical Islam."*


M'bold.

However, still one common denominator: Islam.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Two Canadian women among ISIL fighters captured during battle for Mosul: reports



> If two female ISIL fighters from Canada have been captured in the rubble of Mosul, as unconfirmed reports suggest, they would be part of a bizarre Canadian export to the terrorist organization.
> 
> As many as 20 women from here have joined the so-called Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant, and most have given birth since arriving in Iraq or Syria, says one of Canada’s leading experts on radicalization.


Best. Comment. Ever:



> _Get your checkbooks out._


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Good.

Breaking: Another attack thwarted in Barcelona? Update: Same suspect? Update: Dead; Update: Confirmed



> _BREAKING: Spanish police have shot and killed Younes Abouyaaquoub, suspected driver of the van in the Barcelona attack​_


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

This doesn't help with the alt-right non-ISIS non-Islamic driver down in Charlottesville, does it? And he is alive and well, last I heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Dunno.

However, if you want much reading material on the compassionate, intellectual, _peaceful_, left, I suggest you head over to the Anti-Prog thread. 



Freddie_Biff said:


> This doesn't help with the alt-right non-ISIS non-Islamic driver down in Charlottesville, does it? And he is alive and well, last I heard.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Another Prog narrative slain by an ugly fact.

New Study: Most UK Jihadists Tied to Non-Violent Islamism



> Ties to non-violent Islamism are strongly associated with an eventual embrace of jihadism, according to a new study that explores the trajectories of British jihadists.
> 
> In "For Caliph and Country: Exploring How British jihadis Join a Global Movement," researcher Rachel Bryson seeks to find out how a radical global ideology has captivated so many people living in the United Kingdom.
> 
> ...


Emphasis mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn those Lutherans!

Mississauga man, 19, involved in NYC terror plot, U.S. officials say



> U.S. authorities said a 19-year-old Canadian pleaded guilty to terrorism-related charges in connection with what they call an ISIS-inspired plot to target landmarks in New York City more than a year ago, including Times Square and the city's subway system.
> 
> The U.S. Attorney's Office for the Southern District of New York says the Canadian, identified as Abdulrahman El Bahnasawy, of Mississauga, Ont., has been in custody since the FBI arrested him in New Jersey in May 2016.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd say they should give the guy from Mississauga a $20-million cheque and apologize.



FeXL said:


> Damn those Lutherans!
> 
> Mississauga man, 19, involved in NYC terror plot, U.S. officials say


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I'd say they should give the guy from Mississauga a $20-million cheque and apologize.


At the very least!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I'd say they should give the guy from Mississauga a $20-million cheque and apologize.


Why, was he imprisoned and tortured in an illegal U.S. prison on occupied land at Guantanamo Bay, interrogated without counsel, abandoned by the Canadian government, and coerced into confessing to something he didn't do?

In that case, yeah, sure, cut the guy a cheque.

If not, then you're creating a false equivalency to score weak points in the minds of like- and weak-minded bigots.

But please, do go on.....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Just wanted to be sure you thought Khadr deserved that $10 million cheque. 



CubaMark said:


> Why, was he imprisoned and tortured in an illegal U.S. prison on occupied land at Guantanamo Bay, interrogated without counsel, abandoned by the Canadian government, and coerced into confessing to something he didn't do?
> 
> In that case, yeah, sure, cut the guy a cheque.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Then the US should have cut him a cheque...



CubaMark said:


> Why, was he imprisoned and tortured in an illegal U.S. prison on occupied land at Guantanamo Bay, interrogated without counsel...


What should happen to all terrorists.



CubaMark said:


> ...abandoned by the Canadian government...


Ah, yes, the old Prog "coercion" line...



CubaMark said:


> ...and coerced into confessing to something he didn't do?


You left out the fact that he was ONLY 15!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Damn those Lutherans!
> 
> Mississauga man, 19, involved in NYC terror plot, U.S. officials say


*Would-Be Terrorist in NYC Plot Has History of Mental Health, Drug Issues*

The would-be terrorist who admitted to plotting with two other men to attack concerts, subways and Times Square has a history of mental health issues and drug use, according to documents unsealed on Monday. 

Court records show that Abdulrahman El Bahnasawy also tested positive for the buprenorphine -- a narcotic used to treat pain and opioid addiction -- after he pleaded guilty to terrorism charges including conspiracy to use a weapon of mass destruction for his role in an attack planned for 2016.

The 19-year-old Canadian citizen born in Kuwait was arrested in New Jersey in May of 2016 after using chat apps and buying bomb-making materials in a plot he he told an undercover agent he hoped would become "the next 9/11."

(NBC New York)​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

No $h!t, Sherlock. You think anybody who wants to burn down a country, blow up the WTC, etc., etc., etc. is sane?

As far as the drugs are concerned, that's his problem & his alone. It neither justifies his intent nor absolves him from the blame.

I'm tired of people getting free rides because of insanity clauses or drug use. Six months (or whatever) later they're walking round on the street free & clear. Amazing recoveries...



CubaMark said:


> Would-Be Terrorist in NYC Plot Has History of Mental Health, Drug Issues


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_For those who have gone on (and on) about how Muslims have to speak up, denounce terrorism, blah blah blah (they do, you just refuse to see/hear it), here's another example of Muslim Canadians working to avoid radicalization of youth:_

*'Terrorism has no religion': Imam warns young Canadians about online recruitment*










CALGARY — The tall, slim teenager asks a question that's on the minds of many of the young people gathered around the cloth-covered tables in a small meeting room at a mosque in northeast Calgary.

"If someone from [Daesh]* approaches you, how would you respond to them, so that you're not attacked any further?" wonders Zubair Tariq, 16.

"If they approach, you should be smart enough to know that [Daesh] is very big criminals in the eyes of Islam," answers Imam Syed Soharwardy, founder of Muslims Against Terrorism and the Islamic Supreme Council of Canada.

"These people reach out through the internet. These people reach out through a local community. Understand this is not somebody who is a nice Muslim or a good Muslim or a true Muslim. This is someone who is disguised as a Muslim. [Daesh] is a disguised Muslim.

"They say they are good Muslims but to us they are a bunch of thugs and criminals," he continues. "They are terrorists."
(MetroNews)​


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Good for them!


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Good for them!




Sense: you make no.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sense: I make, yes. 

Have no idea what you're getting at.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> Sense: I make, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Have no idea what you're getting at.



Your post made absolutely no sense in response to the one before it. So yes sense: you make no.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

As usual, the problem is yours Freddie. No further explanations offered.


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

Macfury said:


> As usual, the problem is yours Freddie. No further explanations offered.




Weak. And lazy.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

No more excuses from you!



Freddie_Biff said:


> Weak. And lazy.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And for every Syed Soharwardy article preaching about the virtuosity of Muslims and claiming terrorists aren't Muslims, I can find you a dozen articles, authored by Muslims, that claim they are.

All the evidence I require is visible the world around me.

Syrian migrant accused of butchering woman with kebab knife in rampage says he's a MINOR

New Jersey: Teacher Blames Strict Islamic Upbringing for Sex with Underage Students

Migrant breaks girl’s nose for refusing sex advances - then knocks out her rescuer

Iraqi girl 'bitten to death' with torture device by ISIS

ISIS sex slave reveals how she was raped by 12 fanatics

ISIS amputate hands of boys in front of families in Mosul

Rotherham child sex gang shout 'Allahu Akbar' in court

HORROR as migrants 'shout Allahu Akbar and fire replica guns' on train

15 Christian Women Raped By Muslim Mob In 'Revenge Attack' For Pastor Overseeing Conversions

Former child bride has EARS hacked off by husband

Migrants charged with molesting girls in German pool

Leaked report: ‘Salafism in Belgium spiralling out of control’

More fears over real age of 'child migrants' arriving from Calais

Teenagers charged with planning Sydney terrorist attack

Asylum seeker arrested for 'abusing women' on German train

Police arrest Syrian Isis suspect accused of rape

Syrian immigrant rapes two underage Swedish girls, gets away with two-month sentence

Terror attack leaves four injured after gun and knife attack in Israeli market

French police arrest girl who was planning ISIS attack

Indonesian woman lashed in brutal Sharia law punishment

ISIS guard quit group after sex slave died from rape

Teen is first female in Denmark charged with terrorism

Muslim gang-rapists in court: “Women should listen, they should not complain”

Sex ring horror show

Swedish, Danish citizens arrested on terror accusations in Turkey: reports

Migrants wear nappies at Dunkirk camp rather than risk rape in toilet

ISIS Using Child Recruits to Pose as Refugees Entering Europe, UK

Paris Builds Barrier Around Eiffel Tower to Limit Terrorism

German police arrest two known Islamic extremists

Rochdale grooming gang to be deported as appeals rejected

Quebec Imam prays for the annihilation of the Jews

Russell Square knifeman pleads guilty to killing tourist

Syrian asylum seeker jailed for life over mass execution

NDL News - Germany to BAN underage marriages over fears for migrant child brides

Pakistan bombing - ISIS attacker kills 72 at Muslim shrine

Captured ISIS militant says he raped and killed hundreds: ‘It was normal’

Berlin’s underage migrant crime wave: “Boundaries between robbery, violence and sexual abuse now fluid”

Hundred-strong mob surrounds police as officers arrest Somalian man in Hamburg

ISIS video shows child jihadi tell of how he was groomed

Swansea boyfriend jailed for sending text threats to ex

Syrian refugee accused of planning ISIS bombing in Germany

Australian school allows male Muslim pupils to refuse handshakes with women

Cambrian Dissenters: Mass Murder and Child Rape UK – Great Britain Needs Its Own President Trump

Austria tries asylum seeker over Syria murders

Man accused over terror plot '10 times worse' than Boston bombing

British ISIS bomber in Mosul was paid £1m in compensation

Muslim leader Keysar Trad says wife beating 'last resort'

The Refugee Rape Gangs of Sweden

Sweden: Arab men live stream sexual assault on Facebook. Again

A Month of Islam and Multiculturalism in France: January 2017

A Month of Islam and Multiculturalism in Germany: January 2017

Second Oldham headteacher claims 'Trojan Horse' bullying

Swedish policeman blames migrants for violent crime

ISIS is teaching their fighters to EAT non-Muslims 

Imam At Pristina's Largest Mosque Charged With Inciting Terrorism

Police launch dozens of raids for radical Islamist across Berlin

ISIS targeting teenage Australian Muslims says ASIO

Syrian accused of mass murder arrested in Düsseldorf

Two transgender Pakistanis tortured to death in Saudi Arabia

Mother took in 'child refugee' who threatened to kill her



CubaMark said:


> For those who have gone on (and on) about how Muslims have to speak up blah, blah, blah...Syed Soharwardy...blah, blah, blah.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, no posts from the left on the Muslim terrorist attack in NYC yesterday?

Colour me surprised...

Terrorist Sayfullo Saipov drives Home Depot truck through lower Manhattan bike lane, killing 8 in ISIS-inspired havoc



> A truck-driving terrorist carved a mile-long path of carnage through lower Manhattan, killing eight innocents Tuesday as he plowed down helpless victims on a bike path.
> 
> The rented white pickup hopped the curb at W. Houston with ISIS-inspired suspect Sayfullo Saipov drawing a bead on bicyclists as screams filled the Halloween skies and blood stained the pavement.
> 
> “God is Great!” The Uzbekistan native shouted in Arabic before a hero cop pumped a bullet into his abdomen, ending the deadly assault on a bright holiday afternoon.


‘ISIS lives forever’: Uzbek man, 29, who killed eight and injured 13 with his vehicle while shouting Allahu Akbar in New York left behind notes and a flag pledging loyalty to terror group and appeared proud in his interrogation



> # Police searched Uzbek man Sayfullo Habibullaevic Saipov, 29, rented Home Depot truck after the attack
> # Eight people and 13 were injured when he mowed down cyclists and pedestrians on the West Side Highway
> # Saipov immigrated to the US in 2010 and lived in Ohio, Florida and New Jersey before Tuesday's attack
> # He also worked as an Uber driver for six months before carrying out the atrocity in downtown Manhattan
> ...


M'bold.

And therein lies the real problem...

Related (and how the sausage is made...):

WATCH: CNN Falsely Claims That Terrorist Said ‘God Is Great’ Instead Of ‘Allahu Akbar’



> CNN falsely reported on Tuesday that the Islamic terrorist who attacked and murdered innocent civilians in New York City shouted, “God is Great,” instead of what he is alleged to have actually said: “Allahu Akbar.”


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on an outstanding member of the Religion of Peace taking a nice drive down a bicycle path in Manhattan in a truck.

Jihad on the Bike Path



> As I write, eight are dead - all men, five Argentines, one Belgian, all in the path of an Uzbek Muslim who decided to take a Home Depot pick-up truck down the bike path for 20 blocks mowing down bicycle after bicycle after bicycle before exiting the vehicle and yelling - go on, take a wild guess - "Allahu Akbar!" Well, I never! You could knock me over with a feather duster - which the Mohammedans will no doubt find a way of weaponizing any day now.
> 
> So two hours after the attack, Governor Cuomo, Mayor de Blasio and other New York bigwigs assembled for the usual press conference to give the usual passive shrug - this is the way we live now, nothing to be done about it, etc, etc. Every so often in New York, as in London as in Stockholm as in Berlin as in Nice as in Brussels as in Paris as in Manchester as in Orlando, your loved one will leave the home and never return because he went to a pop concert or a gay club or a restaurant or an airport, or just strolled the sidewalk or bicycled the bike path. "Allahu Akbar"? That's Arabic for "Nothing can be done".


Chilling image of an ISIS flag taken at the exact spot as the New York terror attack appeared online just weeks ago



> A chilling photograph of an ISIS logo on a cell phone was taken just weeks ago in the exact spot where the Manhattan truck attacker mounted a bike path killing eight, it has emerged.
> 
> The image, posted two months ago, shows a man holding a phone on the corner of Houston Street and West Street in Manhattan with skyscrapers including 1 World Trade Center in the background.
> 
> On Tuesday, at the same spot, terrorist Sayfullo Saipov drove a hire truck on to West Side Highway before plowing down pedestrians and cyclists along a bike path.


And, of course, you've always got the Prog Fruit Loops & Whackos who turn a non-firearm related event into a gun control issue:

NYT Columnist Gets Torched For Pushing Gun Control Talking Points After NYC Terror Attack



> Nicholas Kristof stepped on a rake last night—and it wasn’t pretty. The New York Times columnist decided to go there on gun control when it was wholly unnecessary to do so. On Tuesday, 29-year-old Sayfullo Habibullaevic Saipov drove a rented Home Depot pickup truck through a bike path in lower Manhattan and plowed through bystanders and cyclists. Eight people are dead, close to dozen more injured and you’re going to give New York a pat on the back for having strict gun laws. This was possibly in response to Saipov exiting his truck holding fake guns. He was obviously trying to commit suicide by cop, but martyrdom was denied; the NYPD shot him but he’s alive


And, a _tiny_ bit of justice for CNN:

Bizarre moment protesters interrupt live Anderson Cooper broadcast of the New York terror attack chanting 'fake news' and waving a banner saying 'CNN is ISIS'



> # Cooper was reporting from the scene of the New York terror attack on Tuesday
> # The live broadcast was interrupted by a man chanting 'CNN is fake news'
> # The protester was also carrying a banner which read 'CNN is ISIS'


And, wonder of wonders, under Barry's stewardship, Homeland Security interviewed him & let him go.

Feds interviewed suspected NYC truck attacker in 2015 about possible terror ties



> The suspected New York City attacker, Sayfullo Saipov, was interviewed in 2015 by federal agents about possible ties to suspected terrorists, but the agents did not have enough evidence to open a case on him, laws enforcement officials tell ABC News.
> 
> Saipov was listed as a “point of contact” for two men whose were listed in a Department of Homeland Security counterterrorism database and later overstayed their tourist visas, one federal official told ABC News. One was merely flagged after arriving from a so-called “threat country,” while the other vanished and was being actively sought by federal agents as a “suspected terrorist.”


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Easily fits in the MSM thread, too.

MSNBC and CNN guests look to blame Manhattan truck terror on anything but jihad



> It took only a day for the cable news propagandists to find guests who would blame the truck attack on bicyclists in Lower Manhattan on the personal troubles of the perp.
> 
> On MSNBC, as noticed by Justin Caruso of the Daily Caller, guest Mubin Shaikh, a "former Islamic extremist," told viewers:
> 
> ...


Yep.

He sums:



> *I cannot recall any instances of American media blaming personal trauma for German soldiers in World War II embracing Nazi doctrine. Or for North Koreans and Chinese soldiers embracing communism in the Korean Conflict. Facing these other doctrines premised on world domination – as jihad is – our media had the common sense to blame the doctrine itself.
> 
> Today, they prefer to live with and propagate illusions.*


All bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on handling the Religion of Peace.

In a Last Ditch Effort to Save France FRANCE passes their strongest Anti-Islamic terrorism law that allows police to shut down mosques, etc


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

More from the integrated, upstanding, feminist leaders of The Religion Of Peace.

Yes, boys, you CAN have sex slaves!



> A hardline Muslim preacher suspected of radicalising three British jihadis told teenage disciples that it is ‘permissible’ under Islam to have sex slaves.
> 
> Ali Hammuda, an Imam at a Cardiff mosque where three young jihadis from the city worshipped before travelling to Syria to join Islamic State, also told the group of boys as young as 13 that the ‘day of judgment is close’ – a key part of IS’s warped propaganda.


Nope. No sharia anywhere. Figment of an over productive conservative mind.

Further on the spread of sharia:

Germany: Munich Christmas market advert features burqa-clad snowman



> Something strange is happening with Christmas markets all over Western Europe. We are not talking about the fact that almost all markets now need to be protected by concrete barriers and heavily armed police teams, but about something different.


More:



> In Munich (Germany) this process is taking place faster than the speed of light. We received some pictures of a Christmas market advertisement with snowmen wearing a burqa and headscarf. Of course Islam has nothing to do with Christmas and the choice is very strange but even more important: Is the oppression of women really a good marketing instrument?


Related:

Celebrating Islam across North America



> It's happening all over North America – including places you might think were too remote to even conceive of such activities. Take Missoula, Montana, where the local newspaper, the _Missoula Current_, reported last April on a group called Standing Alongside America's Muslims (SALAM), formed a year earlier “to push back against a rising tide of Islamophobia.” The _Current_ report on SALAM, as it happened, appeared two weeks to the day after the deadly suicide bombing in the St. Petersburg, Russia, Metro, by an affiliate of Al-Qaeda. (You already forgot that one, didn't you?) The _Current_ also brought the news that the Missoula City Council, in an effort to address supposed “waves of anti-Muslim sentiment,” had designated April 24-30 as “Celebrate Religious Freedom Week” to coincide with SALAM’s own “Celebrate Islam Week.”


Related, too:

QURAN SNEAKING INTO CHRISTIAN SETTINGS



> There will be a new feature in the Christmas program at one Norwegian elementary school this year: the Quran. But it’s only the latest example of the Muslim holy book showing up in a Christian environment.
> 
> The Stigerasen School in Skien, Norway, announced last week that this year’s Christmas festivities would feature students reading not only the typical Bible verses but also two verses from the Quran.
> 
> The Quranic verses are about Jesus, but Muslims consider Jesus only a prophet, not the Son of God. And Christmas is not an Islamic holy day; Muslims typically do not celebrate it at all.


Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Lemme guess: insanity...

New York truck attack: Sayfullo Saipov pleads not guilty



> A man accused of killing eight people and injuring 12 after driving a truck into pedestrians in New York in October has pleaded not guilty to charges of murder and terrorism.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Not sure what this guy's deal is... he lost it in a St. Thomas parking lot, attacking a family that immigrated from Colombia, who were speaking Spanish amongst themselves, and began screaming about ISIS while hitting the father with a baseball bat. To top it off - he's a personal injury lawyer from Toronto, with a supposedly very multicultural social circle. What the hell?
_
*Man accused in St. Thomas bat attack is a lawyer from an influential Toronto family*










CBC News has learned the man charged in connection with a baseball bat attack on an immigrant family is a Toronto personal injury lawyer and the great-grandson of former Toronto mayor Nathan Phillips. 

Mark Phillips, 36, was charged on Dec. 8 with aggravated assault and three counts of assault with a weapon in connection with the incident in the parking lot of a St. Thomas, Ont., strip mall.

The family said the man charged at them, unprovoked, before they recorded the confrontation on a cellphone, which has been widely circulated through news outlets and social media.

The video shows a man yelling about terrorists, ISIS and swinging his bat, leaving local man Sergio Estepa with a cracked rib and severe bruising on his back. 

None of the allegations against Phillips has been proven in court.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll61_fmt-R4[/ame]​
(CBC)​


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Why are they blocking his car and pointing a camera at him?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Why are they blocking his car and pointing a camera at him?


I am assuming something happened before he got in his car and tried to drive away? Can't watch with audio here at work. If something did happen before they began filming I know I would not be standing in the way of a car with someone upset and in that sort of state. Honestly my brain is just not triggered to even pull out my phone and record, that would be the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Exactly. You can hear the filmers squealing like they didn't expect him to attack, so whatever preceded it was likely not as bad. I've encountered violent situations before and my general approach is to defuse the anger if possible.



wonderings said:


> If something did happen before they began filming I know I would not be standing in the way of a car with someone upset and in that sort of state. Honestly my brain is just not triggered to even pull out my phone and record, that would be the last thing on my mind.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Awwww, young love is so...precious.

Birmingham couple who plotted terrorist knife attack are jailed 



> A married couple from Birmingham who practised carrying out Islamic State-inspired knife attacks on a dummy in their home have been jailed for preparing acts of terrorism.
> 
> Ummar Mirza, 21, was sentenced at Woolwich crown court to 16 years in prison in London on Wednesday for preparing acts of terrorism in the UK.Madihah Taheer, 22, was jailed for 10 years after purchasing a combat knife for her husband.
> 
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Exactly. You can hear the filmers squealing like they didn't expect him to attack, so whatever preceded it was likely not as bad. I've encountered violent situations before and my general approach is to defuse the anger if possible.


Care to offer a possibility of what kind of interaction prior to the filming of this video would justify the kind of reaction that includes smacking somebody with a baseball bat?

It would be unfortunate if your intent here is to blame the victim....

XX)


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Care to offer a possibility of what kind of interaction prior to the filming of this video would justify the kind of reaction that includes smacking somebody with a baseball bat?
> 
> It would be unfortunate if your intent here is to blame the victim....
> 
> XX)


Not sure anyone is saying anything would justify it, but questioning the article as it makes it sound like this guy came out of the blue swinging a bat. The opening quote "Not sure what this guy's deal is... he lost it in a St. Thomas parking lot, attacking a family that immigrated from Colombia" suggests he came out swinging with no provocation. 

Again this is not to justify violent actions, but I would rather hear the whole story from both sides and make a judgement based on that. How many people yell the most hurtful things they can think of when angry at someone? Even someone you love.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ya, that'd be brutal. The one story you can find about some unhinged whacko calling some Columbian immigrants "ISIS" vs the tens if not hundreds of thousands of victims of ISIS & Islam worldwide every year that you studiously ignore...



CubaMark said:


> It would be unfortunate if your intent here is to blame the victim....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I have no idea what happened earlier. But standing in front of the car and blocking it seems like bad judgement.



CubaMark said:


> Care to offer a possibility of what kind of interaction prior to the filming of this video would justify the kind of reaction that includes smacking somebody with a baseball bat?
> 
> It would be unfortunate if your intent here is to blame the victim....
> 
> XX)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I have no idea what happened earlier. But standing in front of the car and blocking it seems like bad judgement.


It will be interesting to hear the full story.

From the video, it does not appear as though they are blocking his exit. Look at the green pickup truck, which is the last in that block of parking spaces, and beside which he exits at the end of the video. Then return to the beginning of the video, where he appears to drive his car directly at the family and stop. From the line of cars in the background, the family appears (though we cannot see any of them, just the point of view of the person holding the camera), to be standing along the side of the row of vehicles.

In any case - speculation here will achieve little. I still don't see the leap from a Spanish-speaking Colombian family leaving a mall provoking a baseball bat attack from a guy shouting about ISIS and terrorists.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Are these folks the right colour brown to be identified as ISIS terrorists? XX)


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Are these folks the right colour brown to be identified as ISIS terrorists? XX)


who cares? The guy was trying to be hateful and hurt someone verbally by yelling and calling names. He could have called them all manner of things, he was obviously in a fit of rage. As for colour I am sure there are people of their skin tone fighting for ISIS just as there are white people fighting for ISIS. I hardly doubt this guy in his rage was trying or even cared to be factually accurate.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

wonderings said:


> who cares? The guy was trying to be hateful and hurt someone verbally by yelling and calling names.


...and by hitting them with a baseball bat.



wonderings said:


> As for colour I am sure there are people of their skin tone fighting for ISIS just as there are white people fighting for ISIS. I hardly doubt this guy in his rage was trying or even cared to be factually accurate.


Until we know the motive for his outburst, it's hard to know what led him to go off the rails. But if you're pissed at someone, I doubt "Terrorists!" and "ISIS!" are the first things you're going to scream.

That video doesn't show him screaming those words at any white people....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> That video doesn't show him screaming those words at any white people....


It doesn't show any other people at all. 

He's also calling them "Frenchies." I wouldn't try to create any general case out of that!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> It doesn't show any other people at all.
> 
> He's also calling them "Frenchies." I wouldn't try to create any general case out of that!


I suppose if he's got a hate-on for muslims, he might know that, for example, French is an official language in Morocco....?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> I suppose if he's got a hate-on for muslims, he might know that, for example, French is an official language in Morocco....?


Grasping for straws much?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

It's a good start...

Iraq Hangs 38 Members of IS, Qaida for 'Terrorism'



> Iraq hanged 38 jihadists belonging to the Islamic State group or Al-Qaida for terrorism offences on Thursday in the southern city of Nasiriyah, provincial authorities said.
> 
> It was the largest number of executions in Iraq on a single day since September 25 when 42 people were put to death in the same prison.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further from the Religion of Peace.

ISIS Threatens National Cathedral in Fiery Propaganda Image



> Islamic State supporters issued a new Christmas-themed threat showing the National Cathedral in Washington in flames, with a camouflage-clad jihadist wielding a rifle standing in front of the Gothic structure.
> 
> The poster circulating among ISIS channels photoshops the photo of the church used on its Wikipedia page.
> 
> The text warning on the image is of a city just attacked this past week, though: "Wait for us: We meet at Christmas in New York... soon."


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well... closure, I guess. A tough one to swallow....

*Lawyer who attacked family in St. Thomas with a baseball bat won't be going to jail*| CBC News


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So, tell me again how weed is no threat to the general public and why it should be allowed freely in Canada?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> So, tell me again how weed is no threat to the general public and why it should be allowed freely in Canada?


My read of that article is that Phillips has other mental health issues that were exacerbated by drug use. Marijuana in and of itself was not the issue.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> My read of that article is that Phillips has other mental health issues that were exacerbated by drug use. Marijuana in and of itself was not the issue.


Give me a break. This is a well-known phenomenon associated with marijuana use.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> My read of that article is that Phillips has other mental health issues that were exacerbated by drug use. Marijuana in and of itself was not the issue.


Here is what I read that promted me to ask the question and I quote:



> With his mental health declining in the preceding months and weeks, *Phillips smoked three or four joints before driving* to London and then to nearby St. Thomas on Dec. 7, 2017, getting into arguments with people he believed to be Muslims targeting him along the way, his lawyer Steven Skurka told Justice John Skowronski.
> 
> A psychiatrist who has been working with Phillips since his arrest said the personal injury lawyer "*had no insight that his marijuana use was affecting his mental state." Once he stopped smoking, Phillips was able to have clear thoughts*, the psychiatrist wrote in a report.


What part of it not being weed did you read again?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The paranoia caused by "greening out" is well known.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

It's interesting how folks parse things... I first noticed the pre-existing condition, whereas you went straight to the pot... 



SINC said:


> Here is what I read that promted me to ask the question and I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> It's interesting how folks parse things... I first noticed the pre-existing condition, whereas you went straight to the pot...


Whatever the nature of his pre-existing condition, it was the pot that caused him to develop paranoia and attack people with a baseball bat. That paranoia ceased when he stopped smoking.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Whatever the nature of his pre-existing condition, it was the pot that caused him to develop paranoia and attack people with a baseball bat. That paranoia ceased when he stopped smoking.


Yep, tells me everything I need to know about weed.


----------

